# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2012



## Geiras (1 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2012 às 00:06)

Dou início a este mês de Novembro com 12,2ºC e vento nulo.

Céu muito nublado, 81% de humidade, e 1004 hPa de pressão, em lenta subida.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2012 às 00:09)

Boa noite, já agora bem-vindo Novembro. 

Por aqui  sigo com uma noite calma, vento nulo, algumas nuvens e *12,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2012 às 00:23)

Novembro o tempo passa a correr não tarda tá ai o Natal 

Aqui sigo com 14,7ºC, 89%Hr, 1004,2hPa e vento nulo!


----------



## Rainstorm (1 Nov 2012 às 00:46)

Boas, por aqui Novembro começa bem fresco com 8ºC.
Vamos ver se é um mês animado em termos de chuva e neve.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2012 às 00:59)

Rainstorm disse:


> Boas, por aqui Novembro começa bem fresco com 8ºC.



*Rainstorm *qual é a altitude do sitio onde estás a reportar? Pergunto isto porque achei curioso os 8ºC, estás num sitio baixo?

__________________________

Por aqui, as nuvens que cobriam parte do céu desapareceram, o que está a proporcionar uma bela descida de temperatura.
Sigo com *11,3ºC * e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2012 às 02:31)

Despeço-me com 10,9ºC, céu agora mais limpo, e 83% de humidade.

0,0 km/h, e 1003 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2012 às 03:35)

Sigo com *10,6ºC*,céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2012 às 13:07)

Boa tarde.

17,9ºC actuais, com céu muito nublado, e encoberto na faixa SO-NO.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *10,2ºC*.

1008 hPa e 63% de humidade. 13,0 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## Rainstorm (1 Nov 2012 às 13:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Rainstorm *qual é a altitude do sitio onde estás a reportar? Pergunto isto porque achei curioso os 8ºC, estás num sitio baixo?
> 
> __________________________
> 
> ...



Por acaso a minha casa situa-se perto de um pequeno descampado, que provoca um microclima na zona!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2012 às 13:28)

Rainstorm disse:


> Por acaso a minha casa situa-se perto de um pequeno descampado, que provoca um microclima na zona!



O que tu querias dizer é que não tens influência do urbanismo o que é bom tanto em situações de calor como de frio.

Microclima é algo totalmente diferente.
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microclima


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2012 às 14:40)

Com o aguaceiro que se deu há cerca de 1h, a temperatura desceu até aos 16,1ºC.

De momento, 16,4ºC com céu muito nublado, e vento nulo.

72% de humidade e 1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2012 às 17:15)

Boa tarde pessoal

Extremos de hoje:

*10,0ºC* / *20,0ºC*


Sigo com *16,5ºC *, algumas nuvens e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (1 Nov 2012 às 21:34)

Mínima 10,1ºC

Máxima 19,2ºC

Agora 14,2ºC

Ao inicio da noite ainda choveu um pouco que acumulou 0,4mm


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2012 às 21:40)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*11,7ºC*
Máxima:*21,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: *29km/h*

Agora sigo com 16,1ºC, 81%Hr, 1013,4hpa e vento fraaco


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Nov 2012 às 23:04)

Boa noite

_*Feriado, 1º de Novembro*_, dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado e aguaceiros acompanhados de rajadas de vento, este que soprou em geral fraco de W.

Máx: 18.0ºC
Mín: 11.2ºC

Precipitação: 3.2mm


Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco e 13.6ºC.

Boas


----------



## DaniFR (1 Nov 2012 às 23:36)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *13,8ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.

Mínima: 8,8ºC
Máxima: 16,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2012 às 23:45)

Boa noite

Condições actuais em Alcabideche

Céu: *Pouco Nublado*
Temperatura:*13,0ºC*
Vento: *7 km/h de Oeste/NO*
Humidade:*85%*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2012 às 01:28)

Ontem a máxima foi de *18,4ºC*.

De momento, sigo com 14,2ºC e vento nulo, com 77% de humidade, e 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2012 às 02:10)

Temperatura actual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## granizus (2 Nov 2012 às 11:50)

Está tudo calmo aqui pela Rua Castilho (Marquês de Pombal), nem parece que logo vamos ter um episódio de chuva forte


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2012 às 12:53)

Boa tarde.

Actuais 18,7ºC, depois de mínima de *11,7ºC*.

71% de humidade, e 16,2 km/h de ONO (292º), com 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2012 às 14:36)

Mínima 12,1ºC

Agora 17,9ºC

Alguns aguaceiros fracos que já deixaram 1,2mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2012 às 14:38)

Boas

A  temperatura mínima em Alcabideche ficou-se nos *11,0ºC*
Por volta das 9e40, caiu um aguaceiro moderado em Cascais.

____________________________________________

Neste momento em Lisboa (Campo Grande), o céu  está bastante cinzento,18,5ºC e vento moderado.

Segundo o radar do I.M vem aí boa festa


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Nov 2012 às 14:56)

Por aqui o céu encontra-se encoberto, mas com uma temperatura amena e já algum vento! Coisa "boa" não vem


----------



## Zapiao (2 Nov 2012 às 15:44)

O radar está a mostrar que voces ja vao receber visitas


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Nov 2012 às 16:01)

Como se pode ver aqui já ameaça chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2012 às 16:29)

Entretanto começou a chover(fraco) em Lisboa, na zona do Campo Grande. 
Que seja o começo de uma bela rega


----------



## cactus (2 Nov 2012 às 16:32)

18,3º C chuva fraca mas persistente .


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2012 às 16:56)

Em Setúbal pegou a chover mas ainda fraco!! A temperatura é amena 18,1ºC com humidade nos 90% e a precipitação acumulada até agora vais em 0,8mm


----------



## HotSpot (2 Nov 2012 às 17:12)

Já chove pela Moita. 0,6 mm acumulados


----------



## DaniFR (2 Nov 2012 às 17:37)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento estão *16,7ºC*, com céu muito nublado e vento nulo.

Mínima: 11,7ºC
Máxima: 19,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2012 às 17:43)

E já se acumularam os primeiros 0,6 mm do mês.

Em perspectiva está uma excelente noite a aproximar-se.

De momento com 18,2 ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## NunoBrito (2 Nov 2012 às 18:18)

*Actual*
*Temperatura exterior: 16,9º
Humidade relativa: 96%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 16,2ºc
Pressão: 1010,9hPa
Velocidade do vento: 4,8 Km/h -  E *
*Precipitação acumulada: 1,2mm*

*Chove neste momento e espera-se por mais*


----------



## squidward (2 Nov 2012 às 18:26)

Por aqui também já começou a chover, embora seja fraco


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2012 às 18:40)

Continua a chuva fraca em Setúbal sigo com 1,6mm acumulados

Temperatura de 17,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2012 às 18:50)

Boas

Sigo com aguaceiros, *16,4ºC* e vento fraco.

Total de precipitação acumulada: *1.3 mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Nov 2012 às 18:53)

Aviso Laranja 

Por aqui chuva fraca.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

1,6 mm até ao momento.

16,9ºC e 94%, isto tá húmido .


----------



## DaniFR (2 Nov 2012 às 19:04)

Por aqui, 16,1ºC e começou agora a chover fraco.


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Nov 2012 às 19:06)

Por aqui já chove fraco á mais de uma hora, por vezes moderado, mas gostava de saber se a temperatura ainda vai subir mais!?


----------



## zejorge (2 Nov 2012 às 19:21)

Boa noite

Por aqui começou agora a caírem os primeiros pingos.Sigo com 1,0 mm e 15,7º na temperatura.


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Nov 2012 às 19:36)

Chove com mais intensidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2012 às 19:57)

Chuva fraca a moderada desde há 3 horas, (~)17.0ºC.


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2012 às 20:34)

Boa noite, por aqui vai chovendo fraco desde há cerca de 3 horas com alguns episódios moderados, parece que vai ser uma noite animada  aqui estamos para reportar. Vento fraco de SE e temperatura nos 17,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2012 às 21:04)

Boas

Em *Alcabideche* continua a chover fraco.

Sigo com *16,0ºC*, vento moderado de SE e *2.4 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2012 às 21:06)

E a acumulação é de 3,8 mm.

A noite promete bastante mais, aguardemos principalmente pelas próximas 3h.

Aproveito para comunicar que foi ontem feita a limpeza do pluviómetro que, face ao ano bastante seco, acumulou demasiada sujidade e estaria já desde os últimos meses a dar valores excessivamente altos de precipitação, erroneamente.

A situação foi reparada e os dados de ontem em diante já são mais fidedignos.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (2 Nov 2012 às 21:06)

Boas noites, por aqui neste momento nao chove,


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2012 às 21:08)

Boas vou estar por grandola este fim de semana, podem consultar os dados da minha estação no link que se encontra por baixo deste post na assinatura...para ja em setubal acomulou 4,8mm


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Nov 2012 às 21:11)

Por aqui já não chove pelo radar a precipitação vai parar, mas vamos ver se vai voltar!


----------



## Pisfip (2 Nov 2012 às 21:16)

Boa noite, nada a assinalar, apenas o aumento da nebulosidade ao longo do dia, tornando-se cada vez mais estratiforme. Um ou outro chuvisco ao final da tarda, para já. 
Humidade elevada e temperatura estável 16.5º


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

Sigo com algum nevoeiro e 16,4ºC.

Até ao momento tenho *4,0 mm* acumulados. A máxima foi de *19,1ºC*.

1008 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Thomar (2 Nov 2012 às 22:05)

Boa noite! 
Aqui por Cabanas, desde as 20h, teem ocorrido periodos de chuva fraca (não confundir com chuviscos ou "morrinha") 
espaçados por uns 15 a 20 minutos, (e não duram mais de que uns 10 minutos) sempre acompanhados de vento moderado com algumas rajadas. 
Não está muito frio, uma temperatura a rondar os +15,5ºC.
Estou curioso para ver se acordo durante a madrugada com algum episodio mais intenso...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2012 às 22:40)

Vai chuviscando, sigo com *16,1ºC* , vento moderado de *Este* e *3.1 mm* acumulados.
Segundo o Radar do I.M , o litoral alentejano está a levar uma bela rega.


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

Volta a chover moderadamente e uma noite amena!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2012 às 23:28)

Nem GFS (a zona mencionada pelo GFS está basicamente quase a zeros ), nem o  ECM que indicava a zona do Alto Alentejo, o contemplado pelas imagens de radar parece ser claramente o Baixo Alentejo e fronteira com o Alto Alentejo !


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Nov 2012 às 23:52)

É possível dizerem-me quando chega a chuva mais forte por aqui??
É que queria saber se vale a pena acordar amanhã de manhã cedo ou não, dependendo se está a chover muito ou não, uma vez que vou fazer btt.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2012 às 00:44)

Desde o meu último post, pouco se alterou.

Terminei o dia de ontem com *5,0 mm* acumulados.

De momento, 15,6ºC, vento moderado do quadrante Sul, e algum nevoeiro. 1007 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 00:54)

Boa noite

Recomeçou a chover mas com pouca intensidade.

Sigo com *15,8ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## hurricane (3 Nov 2012 às 01:01)

E já chove bem por aqui!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 02:07)

*15,6ºC* , chuviscos e vento fraco.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 07:08)

Bem por aqui foi uma noite calma , mas vamos ver se aquela mancha sobre a Madeira chega aqui, porque até agora este evento não foi nada de especial


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2012 às 08:19)

Bom dia.

Madrugada calma, com mínima de *15,5ºC* e apenas *2,0 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

18,3ºC actuais, com 92% de humidade. Chove fraco, e há algum nevoeiro.

5,8 km/h de OSO (248º).


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Nov 2012 às 08:52)

Boas

_*Ontem, dia 2*_, houve apenas céu nublado, um ou outro aguaceiro de madrugada, e chuva fraca a partir do final da tarde. 
Vento fraco a moderado. 

Máx: 19.3ºC
Mín: 12.9ºC

Precipitação: 3.1mm


Sigo com céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado e 15.8ºC.

Bom dia


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 09:18)

Que podemos esperar nas próximas horas?


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 10:04)

Rainstorm disse:


> Que podemos esperar nas próximas horas?



EDIT: Começa a chover com intensidade
Afinal não foi nada de nada.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 10:28)

Rainstorm disse:


> EDIT: Começa a chover com intensidade
> Afinal não foi nada de nada.



Edit: Agora aparece o sol e a oeste está bem claro


----------



## Henrique (3 Nov 2012 às 11:03)

Bom dia.
Está a chover há já alguns minutos, ora moderadamente, ora com um pouco mais de intensidade, lá vai caindo.
6.6mm até ao momento e parece querer acumular mais um pouco a julgar pelas imagens de radar.
18.8ºC


----------



## Microburst (3 Nov 2012 às 11:33)

Bom dia 

Noite calma por aqui, mas a espaços chuvosa o que permitiu acumular uns já interessantes *9,1mm*. 

Por agora tudo tranquilo apesar do ar cinzentão, 19,8ºC, 98% de humidade, pressão nos 1008hpa e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste. Visualmente, e também com a ajuda do Sat24, dá para ver que a animação estará a acontecer de Setúbal para baixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 11:36)

Bom dia

A mínima registada ficou-se nos *15,5ºC*.
Desde as 00horas  a precipitação acumulada rendeu uns míseros *1.1 mm *.


Neste momento sigo com *21,5ºC *,céu nublado e vento moderado de *Oeste*.


----------



## jpalhais (3 Nov 2012 às 11:45)

Rainstorm disse:


> Que podemos esperar nas próximas horas?



Parece que a continuação do FLOP que tem sido até agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2012 às 11:54)

Até ao momento 2,2 mm e 19,7ºC, está bastante calor na rua.


----------



## hurricane (3 Nov 2012 às 11:56)

Este evento de chuva foi muito menos intenso do que os modelos previam! Pelo menos aqui ainda não choveu quase nada! Apenas chuviscos nas últimas horas


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 11:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> 19,7ºC, está bastante calor na rua.



Mesmo! Aqui em Alcabideche estão 22,4ºC e 84% de humidade.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

Pareçe que a o ar frio está a aproximar-se de noroeste mais depressa que o previsto.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2012 às 12:20)

*20,1ºC* com 86% de humidade, e tudo encoberto. 

8,6 km/h de O (270º), e 1008 hPa de pressão. *4,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2012 às 12:20)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pareçe que a o ar frio está a aproximar-se de noroeste mais depressa que o previsto.



Antes de mais, é parece e não "pareçe".

E já agora pra evitar futuros erros.

 Correcção ortográfica: alguns conselhos para os membros

Quanto ao ar frio, ele irá chegar ao sul nas próximas horas.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2012 às 12:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Antes de mais, é parece e não "pareçe".
> 
> E já agora pra evitar futuros erros.
> 
> ...



O ar frio que irá chegar trará chuva certo ?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2012 às 12:30)

AndréFrade disse:


> O ar frio que irá chegar trará chuva certo ?



Vamos entrar no regime de aguaceiros.



> Períodos de chuva, por vezes em regime de aguaceiros a partir da
> tarde, e que será por vezes forte em especial até meio da manhã
> e na região Sul.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/index.jsp


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 13:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos entrar no regime de aguaceiros.


Mas as previsões indicam que o ar frio só chegará ao centro e sul amanhã á tarde


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2012 às 13:25)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas as previsões indicam que o ar frio só chegará ao centro e sul amanhã á tarde



Tudo depende do que entendes por frio. Mas sim, ao sul será mais pra tarde amanhã, a região centro é próximas horas.


----------



## jpalhais (3 Nov 2012 às 13:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Antes de mais, é parece e não "pareçe".
> 
> E já agora para evitar futuros erros.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela dica . Dá muito jeito o corretor .


----------



## manganao (3 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos entrar no regime de aguaceiros.



parece-me que os alertas para o centro do pais foram um bocado exagerados aqui mal choveu, dia normal de outono, penso que se começa a exagerar um bocado grande em relação aos avisos do IM e alertas da proteção civil,


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

Parece que a sudoeste se aproxima alguma escuridão


----------



## manganao (3 Nov 2012 às 14:00)

Rainstorm disse:


> Parece que a sudoeste se aproxima alguma escuridão



aqui ta escuridao de nuvens baixas e ou nevoeiro com uma humidade do caraças


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 14:02)

Sigo com *21,4ºC* , céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Este evento(chuvoso?) está a dar sono...


----------



## PDias (3 Nov 2012 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

por aqui nada de especial se passou para um Alerta Laranja, apenas chuva fraca sem vento e muito nevoeiro, caíram 11,7mm até agora, o vento está fraco e estão 18,8ºC, um dia muito enfadonho sem nada digno de registo...


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2012 às 14:35)

Boas, 8.2mm acumulados até ao momento.

Sigo com 22.7ºC e 89%HR, está bastante desconfortável na rua, ar muito abafado


----------



## JoCa (3 Nov 2012 às 15:01)

Por aqui no Seixal a 8 Km de Lisboa de ontem a esta hora que não choveu praticamente nada, muito menos aquela quantidade forte prevista. Portanto um grande fiasco as previsões que apontavam para chuva forte!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2012 às 15:08)

manganao disse:


> parece-me que os alertas para o centro do pais foram um bocado exagerados aqui mal choveu, dia normal de outono, penso que se começa a exagerar um bocado grande em relação aos avisos do IM e alertas da proteção civil,



Vale mais prevenir que remediar, todo o evento se concentrou um pouco mais a sul do que o previsto.

Por aqui, 19,1ºC e 2,2 mm até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 15:10)

Sigo com *20,2ºC*  , céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Segundo consta, chuva... nem vê-la...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2012 às 15:13)

Algumas abertas, por aqui, ainda que a Serra mantenha nevoeiro denso, mais intenso na vertente Norte.

18,7ºC actuais, depois de máxima de *20,4ºC*, e 84% de humidade.

1008 hPa de pressão, e 11,5 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 15:27)

Em Alcabideche ( 4 kms a norte de Cascais), o cenário é este...até o sol já brilha.


----------



## jpalhais (3 Nov 2012 às 15:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em Alcabideche ( 4 kms a norte de Cascais), o cenário é este...até o sol já brilha.



Daqui a pouco até podemos dar um saltinho á praia...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 15:37)

jpalhais disse:


> Daqui a pouco até podemos dar um saltinho á praia...



Só faltava ficar céu limpo... vá la que o I.M retirou o alerta amarelo no distrito de Lisboa..


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 15:40)

Mas para a noite a animação volta!?


----------



## jpalhais (3 Nov 2012 às 15:43)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas para a noite a animação volta!?



A esperança é a ultima a morrer....


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2012 às 16:20)

Hummm........







Vamos lá ver se há animação.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Nov 2012 às 16:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hummm........
> 
> Vamos lá ver se há animação.



Pode indicar o link? Esse site é um bocado confuso e nao consigo encontrar esta foto
ps: esses "azuis" indicam precipitaçao? Essa imagem é a mesma coisa que o radar do IM, ou seja, mostra a precipitaçao naquele instante?


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 16:39)

Zapiao disse:


> Pode indicar o link? Esse site é um bocado confuso e nao consigo encontrar esta foto
> ps: esses "azuis" indicam precipitaçao? Essa imagem é a mesma coisa que o radar do IM, ou seja, mostra a precipitaçao naquele instante?




Zapiao, tens aqui o link http://www.ogimet.com/loopir2d2.phtml


----------



## Zapiao (3 Nov 2012 às 16:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Zapiao, tens aqui o link http://www.ogimet.com/loopir2d2.phtml



Obrigado. Por acaso encontrei um parecido http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg. E em relaçao á 2ª parte da minha questao? "ps: esses "azuis" indicam precipitaçao? Essa imagem é a mesma coisa que o radar do IM, ou seja, mostra a precipitaçao naquele instante?"


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2012 às 16:46)

Zapiao disse:


> Pode indicar o link? Esse site é um bocado confuso e nao consigo encontrar esta foto
> ps: esses "azuis" indicam precipitaçao? Essa imagem é a mesma coisa que o radar do IM, ou seja, mostra a precipitaçao naquele instante?



Link da Ogimet: http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gmsat2

Em princípio o "azul" indica possível precipitação, mas pode nem chegar a chover. São processos dinâmicos que favorecem ou não a precipitação numa formação nebulosa, ou seja, mesmo que haja água precipitável da atmosfera, há fenómenos que permitirão (ou não) que esta água caia sob a forma de chuva. Não sou "expert" no assunto - lê a Discussão das Previsões do Tempo e Modelos; nessa página poderás apreender um pouco disto.

Uma imagem obtida por satélite - como esta, é diferente das imagens obtidas por meio de radar - este último está situado em terra, sendo que imagem é criada em computador (na imagem de satélite por vezes apenas há melhoria das imagens para melhor experiência na visualização da mesma).


----------



## Gongas (3 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

Este evento aqui por Coimbra traduz-se numa palavra: FIASCO!!!!!


----------



## Zapiao (3 Nov 2012 às 16:50)

Mais 1 vez obrigado.


----------



## Microburst (3 Nov 2012 às 16:57)

E o Sol vai-se pondo pela região da Grande Lisboa onde o céu nesta altura se encontra pouco nublado. Poderão haver novidades para a noite?


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2012 às 16:59)

Eu sinceramente acho que vão ser os mesmos a beneficiar com a chuva esta noite.

Sigo com 21.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 17:06)

Extremos de hoje:

*15,5ºC* / *22,6ºC*

________________________________________________

*Condiçoes actuais *:

Céu: *Pouco Nublado*
Temperatura:*18,0ºC*
Vento: *8 km/h de NO*
Humidade:*75%*


----------



## hurricane (3 Nov 2012 às 17:12)

Na zona de Leiria, por incrível que pareça vai chuviscando quase sem parar com o tempo extremamente húmido, mas de facto este evento foi um fiasco.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 18:03)

Pelo satélite o centro e sul vão ter uma noite bem animada e desta vez também por aqui vamos ter muita chuva, desta vez ninguém escapa.
Pelo radar já deverá começar a chover no sudoeste.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2012 às 18:21)

A temperatura começa finalmente a descer para valores mais aceitáveis.

17,3ºC, com vento nulo e 86% de humidade. 1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 19:00)

Boas 

Sigo com *16,9ºC* , céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Microburst (3 Nov 2012 às 19:25)

A temperatura vai descendo, sensação de frio húmido na rua até porque pelo menos por aqui está tudo meio enevoado. Chuva nada para já.


----------



## dASk (3 Nov 2012 às 21:14)

Hoje choveu bem aí pela margem Sul(Moita)! Estou a reportar do Sotavento algarvio + concretamente de Giões(Alcoutim) e posso-vos dizer que os cães podiam beber perfeitamente agua de pé.. a ver vamos se as ribeiras começam a correr amanhã, já que ainda está tudo seco :P


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 21:22)

Observando o Radar,parece que não falta muito para ela começar a cair . 

____________________________________

Sigo com *16,8ºC *( temperatura estagnada), céu nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 21:34)

Por aqui felizmente as ribeiras vão correndo bem, mas também correm sempre todo o ano.
Começou a chover.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 21:59)

Rainstorm disse:


> Por aqui felizmente as ribeiras vão correndo bem, mas também correm sempre todo o ano.
> Começou a chover.



Anda muito parado o forum, quanto menos esperarmos a animação aparece!!


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2012 às 22:08)

No meio do parado há sempre algo mais animadito que se manifesta! 

Por aqui 19.6ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## cactus (3 Nov 2012 às 22:10)

Aqui tambem já choveu, fez uma pausa e neste momento já cai um aguaceiro outra vez


----------



## AMFC (3 Nov 2012 às 22:15)

Boa noite.
Começam a cair uns pingos. A julgar pelo satélite é possivel que uma zona mais activa chegue por cá dentro de um par de horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 22:16)

Boas, por aqui tudo na mesma...

Condições actuais :

Céu: * Nublado*
Temperatura:*16,6ºC*
Vento: *5 km/h de Este*
Humidade:*90 %*


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 22:57)

Já começo a perder a esperança de alguma coisa de jeito!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 23:10)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar fraco.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 23:13)

Começa a chover moderadamente.
Agora era bom que aumentasse mais de intensidade e pelo menos até á tarde de amanhã fica-se a chover, sem parar.


----------



## hurricane (3 Nov 2012 às 23:20)

Aqui finalmente começa a chover de forma moderada e já a alguma tempo!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 23:21)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento! Finalmente !


----------



## DaniFR (3 Nov 2012 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 14,2ºC, mínima do dia, e chuva fraca (finalmente!! ).

Máxima: 17,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2012 às 23:38)

O dito aguaceiro durou poucos minutos, no entanto rendeu *1.3 mm*.


----------



## AMFC (3 Nov 2012 às 23:55)

ui pelo radar parece que vem aí uma valente carga


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2012 às 23:57)

Termino o dia com *6,0 mm* acumulados. Neste momento chove de forma moderada.

16,5ºC e 89% de humidade. 13,3 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 00:09)

Por aqui está a chover bastante 

Sigo com *16,0ºC* e vento fraco de *Nordeste*.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2012 às 00:11)

Chove bem de momento, 2,2 mm .

16,6ºC e 0 km/h.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 00:13)

Chove mesmo torrencialmente á pelo menos 10 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 00:17)

Em 15 minutos, *3.6 mm* acumulados  nada mau.


----------



## cactus (4 Nov 2012 às 00:22)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco há já um bom par de horas consecutivas


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2012 às 00:23)

5,4 mm . De momento mais fraco.

16,3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 00:24)

Aproxima-se precipitação bem intensa


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Nov 2012 às 00:24)

(perto do H. Santa Maria)
Com 16.9ºC
Chove torrencialmente à pelo menos 15m...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Nov 2012 às 00:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aproxima-se precipitação bem intensa



Ela que venha!!


----------



## stormy (4 Nov 2012 às 00:29)

Célula bem intensa a SW de Cascais, em organização...

Na faixa entre Cascais e Lisboa poderemos ter chuva muito forte e talvez algumas rajadas de vento...


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2012 às 00:34)

chove torrencialmente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2012 às 00:35)

Chuva torrencial desde há praticamente meia-hora, "dilúvio" há 10 minutos, altura em que os sistemas de rega são accionados


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2012 às 00:36)

Olha, o céu tá roto, 10,0 mm.

16,0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 00:37)

Até ao momento ,*7.1 mm * acumulados.


----------



## Chuvento (4 Nov 2012 às 00:46)

Ansiosamente esperando, espero que mantenha esta direção e nos atinja em cheio !


----------



## cactus (4 Nov 2012 às 00:48)

aqui continua a chover fraco e constante..


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2012 às 00:49)

Em menos de 1h, sigo já com *12 mm* acumulados! 

15,6ºC vento fraco.


----------



## granizus (4 Nov 2012 às 00:51)

Aqui em São Domingos de Rana chove forte há pelo menos 40 minutos. O maldito pluviómetro avariou, mas nestes 40 minutos devem ter caido pelo menos uns 10mm


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 00:58)

Por aqui em Alcabideche a chuva parou, rendeu *8.9 mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2012 às 00:58)

Continua a chover intensamente, tá imparável, 14,0 mm.

Vento fraco de NE e 15,9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2012 às 01:02)

A Estação do Cais do Sodré acumulou 20,2 mm em uma hora... 

http://meteo.transtejo.pt


----------



## granizus (4 Nov 2012 às 01:03)

Está a parar, mas pelo satélite ainda virá mais chuva esta noite


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2012 às 01:03)

Na Moita 3,4 mm e vai caindo bem


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 01:10)

Recomeçou a chover.

Sigo com *15,6ºC * e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2012 às 01:11)

A chuva parou completamente, há pouco. *15,0 mm* acumulados. 

15,5ºC e 90% de humidade.


----------



## adiabático (4 Nov 2012 às 01:12)

Em Oeiras chove bem (moderado) há pelo menos uma hora. Mas nada que se pareça com o que deveria ter chovido se a célula que se desenvolveu a SW de Cascais (aqui apontada) tive seguido para N/NE. Seguiu mais ou menos para Este e choveu toda no mar! :P


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2012 às 01:13)

Gilmet disse:


> A chuva parou completamente, há pouco. *15,0 mm* acumulados.



Uma raridade, vou com 15,2 mm, estamos idênticos .


----------



## HotSpot (4 Nov 2012 às 01:17)

Parece que por cá ainda vai cair muita água na próxima hora


----------



## João Esteves (4 Nov 2012 às 01:22)

Boa Noite,

Não me encontro em Lx mas deve estar a ser uma noite de intenso dilúvio. Fiquei surpreendido ao ver que a minha estação na Portela acumulou 35.8 mm em cerca de 1h15, e continua a chover.  

Em Nisa, vai chovendo mas com pouca intensidade, apenas 2mm até agora.


----------



## adiabático (4 Nov 2012 às 01:23)

granizus disse:


> Está a parar, mas pelo satélite ainda virá mais chuva esta noite



Acho que vou dormir umas horas e tentar acordar à hora da maré cheia  O vale da ribeira da Lage presta-se por vezes a reportagens interessantes...


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2012 às 01:43)

21,1 mm por aqui, começou a cair certinha e forte durante quase uma hora, a _gaja_ vinha mesmo carregada, havia alturas em que caía tão forte que até fazia nevoeiro...  Algumas inundações a registar aqui em corroios, e, segundo um amigo meu, no centro sul também, perto de almada. 

A RUN do GFS aumentou a precipitação desta madrugada.


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2012 às 01:46)

Chuvada também por aqui nos últimos 5 minutos! Atingiu um rate de 132mm/h.

Sigo com 11.0mm


----------



## cactus (4 Nov 2012 às 01:57)

De chuva fraca e constante , passou a moderada há já 1 hora


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2012 às 02:39)

Boa noite, por aqui depois de umas valentes chuvadas há cerca de 1 hora atrás agora continua a chover um pouco mais fraco. Observei bastantes lençóis de água aqui pela rua,  penso que tenha ido tudo parar a Corroios e há Cova da Piedade. Temperatura nos 17ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Nov 2012 às 05:27)

Chuva forte. grande célula que vem aí.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 08:33)

Por aqui a noite foi , á muito tempo que não via chover assim durante tanto tempo, devo ter um acumulado superior a 30 milímetros!
Por agora parou de chover mas o céu encontra-se encoberto e já está , que espera-se nas próximas horas?


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 09:29)

Rainstorm disse:


> Por aqui a noite foi , á muito tempo que não via chover assim durante tanto tempo, devo ter um acumulado superior a 30 milímetros!
> Por agora parou de chover mas o céu encontra-se encoberto e já está , que espera-se nas próximas horas?



EDIT: Por agora estão nuvens médias apenas, mas a sudoeste temos nuvens mais baixas, observando pelo satélite que quando chegarem a esta zona vão trazer pelo menos precipitação moderada persistente (acho eu)


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2012 às 10:14)

Noite rendeu 19,6 mm, a ver se ainda passo os 20 mm hoje .

14,4ºC e vento fraco de norte, fresquito.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2012 às 10:29)

*Bombeiros acorreram a 33 inundações durante a noite*


> Os Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa foram esta noite chamados a acorrer a 33 casos de inundações por toda a cidade devido à chuva, informou à agência Lusa fonte do regimento.
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, as inundações registaram-se em residências e em ruas, entre as meia-noite e as 04:00.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 10:52)

Ainda assim este evento não foi tão chuvoso como pensei.
Para a próxima semana que podemos esperar então?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Nov 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Parece que não passa disto...

Durante o_* dia de ontem, 03 de Novembro*_, céu  encoberto, períodos de chuva fraca/chuvisco e vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: 18.6ºC
Mín: 14.0ºC

Precipitação: 4.3mm


Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 15.0ºC.
Ocorrência de períodos de chuva durante a _*madrugada de hoje*_, com um acumulado de 8.4mm.


Trovoada, quando é que apareces????


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 11:33)

Bom dia

A mínima de hoje não foi alem dos *13,2ºC*.
Madrugada chuvosa,tendo esta proporcionado um acumulado de *13.5 mm*.

Neste momento sigo com *16,7º*C , céu encoberto, vento fraco de *norte* e *70 %* de humidade.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 11:41)

Bem para a semana parece que vamos ter temperaturas mais baixas, principalmente aliadas ao vento de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2012 às 11:52)

Bom dia!

Voltou a chover de consideravelmente entre as 4h e as 5h da madrugada.

Desde as 00h sigo com *30,4 mm* acumulados. 

Mínima de *13,2ºC* e actuais 15,3ºC.

83% de humidade, 28,1 km/h de NO (315º) e 1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 11:56)

Gilmet disse:


> Desde as 00h sigo com *30,4 mm* acumulados.



 wow belo acumulado!


----------



## Microburst (4 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

Bom dia 

Ah, nada como uma boa chuvada enfiado na cama para dar sono!  Com o pluviómetro limpinho à espera "da tal", calhou mesmo bem para uma noite que foi de chuva intensa a espaços, copiosa diria mesmo. 

Estive a ver os dados das estações próximas e os valores são relativamente idênticos, aqui por Cacilhas à beira Tejo acumulei até agora *36,2mm*. Por esta altura o céu encontra-se muito nublado, vai pingando ocasionalmente, a temperatura está nos 15,7ºC, humidade nos 83% e pressão 1009hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2012 às 12:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> wow belo acumulado!



Sem dúvida. Este é, até ao momento, o 2º dia mais chuvoso do ano. 

---

15,9ºC actuais, com 79% de humidade, e céu a manter-se encoberto.

19,8 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 13:01)

Afinal por aqui também se registaram quedas de algumas árvores, principalmente devido aos solos já encharcados e por isso instáveis!


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 13:17)

Rainstorm disse:


> Afinal por aqui também se registaram quedas de algumas árvores, principalmente devido aos solos já encharcados e por isso instáveis!



Edit: Aparece o sol, e é bem quente, parece que a frente já passou e agora vem é o pós-frontal!


----------



## meteo (4 Nov 2012 às 13:17)

Em Paço de Arcos chuva forte desde as 10 da noite,até às 4/5 da madrugada 
Há muito tempo que não via chover assim.
A estação MeteoOeiras regista *24mm* desde a meia-noite,mas entre as 22:00 e as 00:00 choveu muito também.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 13:53)

Parece que se aproxima chuva de oeste e noroeste


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

*16,1ºC* e vento de Norte.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 14:46)

É interessante como as massas de ar mais frias a noroeste vão entrando pelo continente e pouco a pouco trazer .


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2012 às 14:59)

*14,9ºC* actuais, com céu encoberto. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco.

Vento nulo e 79% de humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2012 às 15:01)

Duas fotografias do céu a SE/S, há cerca de 15/20 minutos:


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 15:24)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu:*Encoberto*
Temperatura:*15,8ºC*
Vento: *12 km/h de NO*
Humidade:*75 %*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2012 às 15:38)

Mais uma fotografia (E/SE/S), há cerca de 30 minutos:












Há 20 minutos:


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2012 às 16:54)

Boas fotos Duarte 

Por aqui a chuva acumulou 21.2mm esta madrugada e 9.5mm ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 17:09)

Neste momento chuvisca, o vento sopra moderado do quadrante Norte, *13,9ºC*.
Está fresco


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2012 às 17:14)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado. Muitos Cumulus, apenas na faixa mais próxima do mar.

*14,3ºC*, a descer a bom ritmo, com 16,2 km/h de N (360º), e 74%.

1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 18:02)

Por aqui tb a temperatura vai descendo, aliada ao vento .
Por agora já vai nos 13ºC


----------



## bpereira (4 Nov 2012 às 18:39)

Boa noite. Por aqui já vai nos 11,1ºC. Vai ser uma noite de


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 18:42)

Regressaram as noites frescas  

Sigo com *12,5ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2012 às 20:30)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a temperatura tem descido a bom ritmo e já vai em 7,6ºC.  Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo. 

Máxima: 14,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2012 às 20:56)

A temperatura tem-se mantido estagnada, derivado ao vento que sopra constante.

12,4ºC actuais, com 74% de humidade, e 1015 hPa de pressão.

6,5 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 20:56)

Por aqui está  e com o vento nulo ou seja , por agora já estão 10ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 20:57)

Boas

Céu practicamente limpo e vento fraco a proporcionar uns frescos *11,7ºC*.
Vem aí uma semana com mínimas interessantes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Nov 2012 às 22:10)

Acumulados 31,2 mm hoje, toda a precipitação durante a madrugada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Nov 2012 às 22:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Céu practicamente limpo e vento fraco a proporcionar uns frescos *11,7ºC*.
> Vem aí uma semana com mínimas interessantes.



O vento poderia ajudar mais se acalmasse. Sopra ainda fraco, de momento com uns estáveis 12,9 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 22:32)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O vento poderia ajudar mais se acalmasse. Sopra ainda fraco, de momento com uns estáveis 12,9 ºC.



Pois eu sei, vento nulo era o ideal 

__________________________________________________

Por aqui *10,8ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2012 às 22:33)

O vento tornou-se fraco/nulo, o que tem permitido uma excelente descida da temperatura. 

*10,9ºC* actuais, com 74% de humidade. A pressão vai já nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2012 às 22:47)

Madrugada de chuva com 19,0mm acumulados

Máxima 15,9ºC

Mínima é a temperatura actual 9,3ºC


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2012 às 23:10)

Boa noite, parece que a madrugada anterior foi problemática quanto a inundações aqui no Distrito de Setúbal e Évora, o dia foi em geral de Céu muito nublado durante a manhã e pouco nublado ao final da tarde. Por agora tudo calmo com 14,0ºC e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2012 às 23:32)

A noite segue mais fresca do que esperava... *9,8ºC* actuais. 

77% de humidade, 1017 hPa, e vento a manter-se nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Gilmet disse:


> A noite segue mais fresca do que esperava... *9,8ºC* actuais.



Por acaso também não esperava uma descida tão brusca.



Sigo com *9,3ºC*.
_______________________________________________

Inversões térmicas interessantes em Alvega,Tomar e Alcobaça.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

11,7ºC / 16,7ºC e 19,8 mm.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Nov 2012 às 00:12)

Por aqui está a chover fraco.  A temperatura actual é *6,7ºC*, a subir.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: 6,4ºC
Máxima: 14,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2012 às 01:07)

Boas

Há uns 30 minutos atrás a temperatura subiu aos *10ºC* , devido ao aparecimento de nebulosidade e também  ao aumento da intensidade do vento.

Entretanto o céu limpou e o vento voltou a ficar nulo, e assim a descida de temperatura foi retomada.

Sigo com *8,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2012 às 01:27)

Despeço-me com *8,8ºC*, vento nulo, e 79% de humidade. Veremos até onde desce...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2012 às 01:35)

Por aqui  *8,5ºC*.
O Foreca prevê 7ºC de mínima para Alcabideche, vamos ver .


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Nov 2012 às 06:52)

Bom dia, estão apenas 6ºC e com vento nulo.
Vamos ver como vão ser as máximas hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2012 às 08:41)

Bom dia

A mínima desceu até aos *7,9ºC*.

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e *11,2ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2012 às 10:07)

Bom dia!

O vento manteve-se nulo toda a madrugada e a temperatura desceu até aos *7,7ºC*! 

De momento, a subida faz-se com rapidez, 13,3ºC e 85% de humidade.

Vento igualmente nulo, e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2012 às 10:16)

Noite fria esta

Mínima 4.6ºC

Agora 11.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2012 às 12:17)

Mínima de 8,8ºC .

De momento 15,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2012 às 12:30)

Boas

De volta a Setúbal depois de um fim de semana por Grândola

Na sexta feira e madrugada de Sábado já soube que por Setúbal e arredores foi uma autentica desilusão o mesmo não posso dizer por Grândola onde choveu forte grande parte da madrugada de Sábado e manha de Sábado sem no entanto as previstas trovoadas!!

Domingo foi o prato forte durante a madrugada em Grândola entre as 4 e as 6h foi de chuva torrencial acompanhada de trovoadas fotos 0 porque a trovoada não era fotogênica apenas se via grandes clarões mesmo por cima 

Quanto aos registos aqui por Setúbal:
*Sexta* 
Mínima:*12,8ºC*
Máxima:*19,2ºC*
Rajada máxima:*35,4km/h*
Precipitação:*5,4mm*

*Sábado*
Mínima:*15,4ºC*
Máxima:*20,9ºC*
Rajada máxima:*35,4km/h*
Precipitação:*5,6mm*

*Domingo*
Mínima:*12,3ºC*
Máxima:*19,5ºC*
Rajada máxima:*43,5km/h*
Precipitação:*25,8mm*

Total de precipitação deste evento em Setúbal: *36,8mm*


----------



## DaniFR (5 Nov 2012 às 12:32)

Bom dia.

Por aqui estão *13,5ºC*, céu nublado e vento nulo. 

Mínima: 5,2ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2012 às 12:32)

Hoje a mínima foi de 8,2ºC e 7,7ºC junto ao solo

A temperatura atual é de 17,2ºC com humidade nos 71% o vento é nulo e a pressão de 1020,0hPa


----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2012 às 15:45)

Máxima 16,3ºC

Agora 15,7ºC


----------



## squidward (5 Nov 2012 às 16:40)

Neste momento está tudo muito escuro e cai um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2012 às 16:43)

A avaliar pelo céu já deviam ter caído 20 ou 30 mm , com a negrura que tem havido, mas até agora 0.

15,5ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Nov 2012 às 16:44)

Temperatura actual: *13,5ºC*

Máxima: 16,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2012 às 19:56)

Boas pessoal

Extremos de hoje : 

*7,9ºC* / *18,8ºC*


Neste momento a noite já segue fresca,*11,6ºC* e  vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2012 às 21:04)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *16,8ºC*.

Por agora, 11,8ºC com vento nulo e 74% de humidade. 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## bpereira (5 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

Boa noite.
Por aqui segue com 12ºC e 96 % de humidade.
Este  dá cabe dos OSSOS...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Nov 2012 às 22:10)

_*Ontem, Domingo, 4 de Novembro*_: 

Céu com períodos de muito nublado, períodos de chuva durante a madrugada, aguaceiros fracos durante o resto do dia, e vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: 16.5ºC
Mín: 8.2ºC

Precipitação: 9.4mm

_*Hoje*_: 

Céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento fraco. Inversão térmica durante a madrugada.

Máx: 16.2ºC
Mín: 7.7ºC


Sigo com céu limpo, neblina, vento nulo e 10.8ºC.

BOA NOITE


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

Boas

Sigo com *10,1ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

Boas

Máxima de hoje foi de 17,6ºC e a mínima 8,2ºC

Agora estão 14,1ºC


----------



## bpereira (5 Nov 2012 às 23:16)

A pesquisa do google está a informar que na região centro ( Distrito de Aveiro, Coimbra e Leiria ) possibilidade de tempestade.
Alguém confirma que haja probabilidade para isso acontecer?


----------



## criz0r (5 Nov 2012 às 23:21)

Boa noite, tudo calmo e frio por aqui com Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento nulo. Temperatura nos 15,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

Boas

Sigo com *9,9ºC* , vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2012 às 01:04)

Céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por nuvens médias. Graças a elas, a temperatura não tem descido como deveria, apesar do vento nulo.

10,6ºC actuais, com 79% de humidade, e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2012 às 01:25)

As nuvens estão mesmo a estragar a temperatura
Ela,a temperatura, já andou nos *9,8ºC* , mas neste momento está em subida, sigo com *11,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia

Por volta das 3/4 horas da manha o céu voltou a tornar-se limpo, o que permitiu a temperatura descer até aos *8.2ºC* (6h30).

Em Colares(Sintra) a inversão térmica proporcionou  uma mínima de *5ºC* 

__________________________________________

Neste momento sigo com *12,4ºC* , vento fraco de *Nordeste* e *62%* de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2012 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

Algum vento, durante a madrugada, e mínima de *9,6ºC*.

De momento, 13,5ºC, 17,6 km/h de ENE (68º) e 1019 hPa de pressão.

Céu maioritariamente limpo, apenas uns rastos de nuvens altas na faixa NO-O.


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Nov 2012 às 10:46)

Parece que amanhã vai ser um dia bem frio, com humidade alta, céu nublado e alguma chuva.
Acredito que a máxima por aquí deve ficar pelos 10º a 11º graus, mas vamos ver!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2012 às 11:55)

Rainstorm disse:


> Parece que amanhã vai ser um dia bem frio, com humidade alta, céu nublado e alguma chuva.
> Acredito que a máxima por aquí deve ficar pelos 10º a 11º graus, mas vamos ver!



De facto vem aí um dia frio, com uma máxima abaixo da media
O Foreca prevê para amanha *12ºC* de máxima em Alcabideche , vamos ver se bate certo, estamos cá para observar isso mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2012 às 16:38)

Boa tarde

Extremos de hoje:

*8,2ºC* / *16,4ºC*

______________________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu:*Limpo*
Temperatura: *15,5ºC*
Vento: *14 km/h de Nordeste*
Humidade: *50%*


----------



## AMFC (6 Nov 2012 às 18:13)

IM coloca distritos do sul, Lisboa incluido, sob avisa amarelo, previsão chuva forte.


----------



## F_R (6 Nov 2012 às 18:31)

Máxima 17,8ºC

Agora 14,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2012 às 19:23)

Temperatura actual: *12,9ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (6 Nov 2012 às 21:40)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *11,5ºC*

Mínima: 6,5ºC
Máxima: 17,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2012 às 22:26)

Boa noite

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura: *11,9ºC*
Vento: *12 km/h de Nordeste*
Humidade: *58%*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2012 às 23:24)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *17,5ºC*.

Por agora, vento a não dar tréguas, constante, do quadrante Este, e com valor médio de 8,7 km/h.

12,8ºC, em descida extremamente lenta. 52% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2012 às 00:58)

Por aqui a noite segue fria (*10,9ºC*). O vento sopra moderado de *Nordeste*, o que  faz com a sensação térmica ande na ordem dos *7ºC*.

Ás 0horas, Colares(Sintra) já ia nos *6,5ºC*.

Alcobaça segue com uma forte inversão térmica,*4,8ºC*:


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2012 às 01:26)

Boa noite, tudo calmo por aqui com o vento a fazer-se sentir de NE e sem nuvens, temperatura nos 14,2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (7 Nov 2012 às 01:36)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, tudo calmo por aqui com o vento a fazer-se sentir de NE e sem nuvens, temperatura nos 14,2ºC.



Grande diferença de Almada para aqui, eheh.

Sigo com 9.4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2012 às 01:42)

Sem dúvida, estas zonas são ricas em micro climas, basta ver em Janeiro pelas mínimas.. aqui o parque da paz com um lago enorme é o principal responsável pelas diferenças de temperatura nestas zonas do Laranjeiro-Almada-Cova da Piedade .


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2012 às 09:17)

Mínima 9.7ºC

Agora 10.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2012 às 09:53)

Bom dia.

Madrugada amena, com vento constante, e mínima de *11,1ºC* (até ao momento).

Por agora, frescura, com 12,3ºC e 28,8 km/h de ENE (68º), e wind-chill a variar na casa dos 9ºC/10ºC.

59% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 10:07)

Por aqui está um dia quase de inverno, só falta a , neste momento estão 10ºC mas com um wind chill de 7ºC com vento moderado a forte  e céu cada vez mais nublado!


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2012 às 10:35)

Ainda 10.8ºC

Em Abrantes o vento também se faz sentir. A rajada máxima foi de 45km/h

Vamos lá esperar pela chuva


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 10:47)

Bem fui dar uma volta á rua e está mesmo , com muitas folhas a voarem pelo ar e a se acumularem nas bermas, se chover bastante e durante muito tempo vão haver problemas, mais valia nevar para assentar as  folhas.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2012 às 10:50)

A descer... 

*11,8ºC* com 36,0 km/h de NE (45º). Wind-chill de 9,3ºC.

Céu encoberto por um manto médio estratiforme.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 11:04)

Já chove e a temperatura desceu mais um pouco


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2012 às 11:07)

Bom dia

Começou a chuviscar por aqui.

Estão *11,6ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Microburst (7 Nov 2012 às 11:19)

Bom dia!

Começa a pingar também por aqui e a temperatura vai baixando estando já nos 11,1ºC. Céu muito escuro a sul e sueste, vento sopra forte de NE levantando grandes ondas no Tejo, humidade 87% e pressão nos quase 1018hpa.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2012 às 11:26)

Boas

Aqui em Setúbal tem chovido toda a manha e continua!

A precipitação vai em 3,4mm

Temperatura atual 10,9ºC


----------



## PDias (7 Nov 2012 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

por aqui começou a chover à meia hora, e estão 9,5ºC com vento fraco a moderado, um autêntico dia de Inverno.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 11:50)

Pelo radar, nas próximas 2 horas apenas teremos chuva fraca por vezes moderada, mas assim que aquelas células entrarem no Algarve, elas vão começar a ir para norte e por isso trazerem chuva forte e persistente.

Uma tarde de inverno nos espera .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2012 às 11:57)

Está a ocorrer precipitação fraca desde há cerca de 1h.

De momento com a mínima do dia, 10,9 ºC e continua a descer.

Acumulados 0,2 mm.


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2012 às 11:58)

Já cá chegou a chuva, na última meia hora vai caindo

0.8mm acumulados

e 9.7ºC que é a mínima até esta altura


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2012 às 12:00)

O mesmo em Odivelas.
Chuva fraca, vento moderado de leste e 0,2mm acumulados (em Caneças).
A temperatura lá está nos 9,0ºC, e é também a mínima do dia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

AnDré disse:


> A temperatura lá está nos 9,0ºC, e é também a mínima do dia.



Fresquíssimo. Veremos até onde vai.

Parece que o ALADIN não andou longe da realidade para o cenário do início da tarde a nível da temperatura à superfície.

Acumulados 0,4 mm, entretanto.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2012 às 12:05)

Tou a ter a mínima 9,9ºC, e aparentemente continua a descer .

0,2 mm e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## ct5iul (7 Nov 2012 às 12:17)

Bom Dia

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 13.3 ºC
Temp Mini: 9.9ºC
Rajada Maxima: 44.4 km/h 


*Temp actual 10.3ºC *12:00

Pressão: 1016.5Hpa 12:00
Intensidade do Vento: 29.6 km/h 12:00
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 6.7ºC 12:00
Humidade Relativa:88% 12:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 00.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 12:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2012 às 12:34)

A chuva continua por vezes cai moderada o acumulado vai neste momento em 4,6mm

Temperatura 10,8ºC


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2012 às 13:17)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, dia frio com uma mínima durante a noite de *5ºC*.  Neste momento, estão 10,6ºC, depois de uma máxima de 11,8ºC.

Chuva fraca e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2012 às 13:42)

Continua a chover bem por Setúbal! o acumulado é de 7,0mm

11,1ºC


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2012 às 13:53)

cerca de duas horas depois de começar a chover, em Abrantes, vamos com 10,8mm acumulados

Por agora parou

8,7ºC


----------



## PDias (7 Nov 2012 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

aqui vai chuviscando fraco com 8,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2012 às 14:17)

Boa tarde.

Por Mira-Sintra, 10,5ºC, com mínima até ao momento de *10,2ºC*.

Pelo Campo Grande, chuva fraca, e temperatura na casa dos 9ºC/10ºC, com vento fraco a moderado.

Um dia bestial, verdadeiramente outonal/invernal.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 14:27)

Por agora já chove moderadamente com vento moderado a forte e com .
Isto sim é que é digno de Novembro.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2012 às 15:13)

Continua o mesmo desde as 9:30 chuva moderada, vou com 11,6mm de chuva e uma temperatura de 11,4ºC


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2012 às 15:16)

Boa tarde, vai chovendo de forma fraca mas sempre certinha já há praticamente 2 horas sem interrupção, de realçar o vento que apesar de fraco é bastante frio. 11,8ºC actuais.


----------



## squidward (7 Nov 2012 às 15:47)

Chuva e frio, é o resumo desta tarde sensação mesmo desconfortavel na rua


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2012 às 15:49)

Boa tarde.
Depois de uma manhã de céu encoberto, a tarde é de chuva fraca/moderada.

Tmax: 15,9ºC

Tmin: 7,4

Tactual: 9,8ºC

Precip: 3,6mm


----------



## jpalhais (7 Nov 2012 às 16:33)

Então chuva forte , não há?

Só isto não justifica o alerta amarelo.


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 16:35)

Pois é onde anda a chuva, apenas frio, vento e céu nublado, será que ao fim do dia ela volta em força!?


----------



## kelinha (7 Nov 2012 às 17:08)

Por Coimbra chove, e chove, e chove, e está um frio terrível na rua!


----------



## HotSpot (7 Nov 2012 às 17:36)

Pela Moita a máxima foi de uns "frescos" *12,6ºC*

Precipitação acumulada *11,0 mm*

Cheira a Inverno


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2012 às 17:45)

Por aqui, continua a chuva fraca, por vezes moderada. 

Temperatura actual: *8,9ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2012 às 17:56)

Está um tempo espectacular, tive máxima de 13,4ºC e foi porque foi à 0h, se não seria menos.

0,8 mm até ao momento e 10,4ºC .


----------



## Lightning (7 Nov 2012 às 18:17)

jpalhais disse:


> Só isto não justifica o alerta amarelo.



Pois é verdade.

Por aqui já acumulei a incrível quantidade de 0,0 mm. Já não acumulava nada assim há dias.  

O dia amanheceu cinzento e assim se manteve até agora. Destaque para a nebulosidade baixa / nevoeiro que há bocado apareceu.


----------



## zejorge (7 Nov 2012 às 18:26)

Boa noite

Desde cerca das 11:00 UTC que chove ininterruptamente. Acumulei desde essa hora 16,6 mm.
A temperatura está nos 10,2 º, e o vento é fraco de SSE.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2012 às 18:44)

Boas

Dia estranho este, pois  tive a temperatura máxima(*13,4ºC*) ás 9 horas da manha.

Neste momento *10,8ºC*, chuviscos e vento fraco.

O I.M anda a brincar com os alertas


----------



## vitamos (7 Nov 2012 às 18:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Dia estranho este, pois  tive a temperatura máxima(*13,4ºC*) ás 9 horas da manha.
> 
> ...



3 notas que me parecem importantes:

1 - O IM não emite alertas, emite avisos.
2 - Os avisos foram lançados de acordo com as previsões, baseadas esta por sua vez em modelos. Como sabemos a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta, é aí que reside grande parte do seu fascínio.
3 - Ainda não chegámos ao final do período contemplado no aviso.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2012 às 18:50)

Em Setúbal choveu desde as 9:30 até meio da tarde!! acumulados 12,8mm nada mau!!

Máxima de 12,3ºC
Mínima de 10,4ºC

Agora estão 10,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

6.2mm acumulados e máxima de 12.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2012 às 19:32)

Boa noite.

*2,0 mm* acumulados. 

De momento, 11,2ºC, completamente estagnados, com algum chuvisco, nevoeiro, e vento nulo.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2012 às 19:33)

"Pouco a pouco enche a galinha o papo"

E já lá vão 7,4mm. Nada mau.


----------



## DRC (7 Nov 2012 às 20:15)

vitamos disse:


> 3 notas que me parecem importantes:
> 
> *1 - O IM não emite alertas, emite avisos.*
> 2 - Os avisos foram lançados de acordo com as previsões, baseadas esta por sua vez em modelos. Como sabemos a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta, é aí que reside grande parte do seu fascínio.
> 3 - Ainda não chegámos ao final do período contemplado no aviso.



Continuam a "corrigir" uma coisa que penso que não está errada, as palavras alertar e avisar são sinónimos, emitir um alerta ou um aviso é a mesma coisa.

Dia fresco por aqui, com chuva fraca/moderada até ao meio da tarde. 
Neste momento estão 10,9ºC, humidade nos 91% e vai caindo de vez em quando um chuvisco muito fraco.


----------



## Pisfip (7 Nov 2012 às 20:22)

Boa noite, mas que dia este hein? 
Fantástico dia invernal, chuva certa (com periodos de maior persistência) desde a hora de almoço.
Atualmente, chuvisca e uns agradáveis 8.9ºc


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2012 às 22:09)

O vento rodou para Sul e a temperatura foi sempre a aumentar.

Tactual: 13,5ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 22:21)

Lousano disse:


> O vento rodou para Sul e a temperatura foi sempre a aumentar.
> 
> Tactual: 13,5ºC



Estranho  por aqui a temperatura vai descendo com vento nulo!


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2012 às 22:26)

19,0mm acumulados

A temperatura vai subindo, agora 11,6ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 22:28)

Edit: Estão agora 8ºC e humidade nos 90%, acho que vai ficar nevoeiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Nov 2012 às 22:31)

O dia amanheceu com o céu repleto de nuvens undulatus, e temperatura a rondar os 12ºC.

Depois, como sabem, a temperatura desceu e de manhã e de tarde foi sempre a chover de forma fraca, com temperatura sempre ali nos 10ºC.

Neste momento, olho para a serra de Loures e o cenário digamos que é um pouco assustador, eheh, pois de 130 metros para cima não se vê nada, nevoeiro (ou nuvens baixas) completamente cerrado. Digo assustador, pois não há luz reflectida na base das nuvens, o que cria um nevoeiro negro, sem luz, sem saber o que pode sair dali... Talvez D. Sebastião

Aqui vento nulo, céu muito nublado com nuvens baixas e, como disse, na serra nada se vê a partir de 130m de altitude, (~)12.0ºC.


EDIT: Uma foto a explicar a situação. Nota-se alguma luz na base das nuvens devido a ser uma longa exposição.


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2012 às 22:40)

Rainstorm disse:


> Estranho  por aqui a temperatura vai descendo com vento nulo!



Tudo depende do vento, tal como hoje, um dia aqui de vento moderado, por vezes forte (raj max de 50,4 km/h) e que bem perto o vento tem sido nulo.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2012 às 22:46)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *9,8ºC*

Extremos de hoje: 5ºC / 11,8ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 22:54)

O nevoeiro começa a tomar conta da zona e a humidade já nos 98% com 7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2012 às 00:27)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC 7 13,3ºC e 0,8 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2012 às 00:46)

Despeço-me com 11,6ºC, algum nevoeiro, e vento nulo.

1014 hPa de pressão.

A máxima de ontem foi de apenas *12,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2012 às 01:26)

Boa noite

Extremos de ontem:

*9,9ºC* / *13,5ºC*


A noite segue húmida/fresca,estão *10,2ºC*,vento fraco e neblina.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2012 às 08:01)

Bom dia

A minima desceu até os *8,6ºC*.

Neste momento o nevoeiro já se dissipou, sigo com *9,3ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2012 às 09:53)

Bom dia.

Ainda algum nevoeiro, como esteve durante toda a madrugada, e 12,1ºC.

Mínima de *9,1ºC*.

92% de humidade e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## PDias (8 Nov 2012 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

ontem o dia foi húmido e frio, máxima de 11,4ºC e miníma de 8,6ºC com chuviscos tipo morrinha que só acumulou 3mm, aqui a chuva a sério passou ao lado, ao final da tarde veio o nevoeiro que ficou cerrado até agora (50mts. de visibilidade até aos 300mts. de altura + ou -), a temperatura actual é de 10,2ºC e vento nulo.

Deixo aqui duas fotos tiradas ontem pelas 08.00H da manhã:












Hoje quando ía para o trabalho o cenário pelas 07.15H para a Serra de Montejunto era este:






E esta também à mesma hora na descida para a Arruda dos Vinhos:






Até logo!


----------



## F_R (8 Nov 2012 às 12:45)

13.2ºC

6.2mm desde a meia noite


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2012 às 13:05)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,2ºC

Agora um dia nada a ver com o de ontem está muito mais calor hoje, temperatura atual 17,6ºC  quando ontem não passou os 12ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

Boas fotos, *PDias*! 

---

Sigo com 16,1ºC e 10,1 km/h de SSO (202º). 72% de humidade.

1013 hPa e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## Lousano (8 Nov 2012 às 15:02)

Boa tarde.

Noite foi sem chuva, mas a manhã pelo contrário, muita chuva (nada comparável ao que acontece pelo Alentejo e Algarve), acumulou 10,2mm.

Tactual: 13,9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

Boa tarde. 

Por aqui, alguns períodos de chuva durante a manhã. 

Neste momento, estão *14,7ºC*, depois de uma máxima de 15,5ºC.

Mínima: 9,9ºC


----------



## F_R (8 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

Neste momento 14,8ºC

que é a máxima até ao momento


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2012 às 18:13)

Boa tarde, dia caracterizado por nevoeiro cerrado durante a manhã e principio da tarde, entretanto acabou por limpar e neste momento Céu pouco nublado,Vento fraco de SW e temperatura de 18,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2012 às 18:56)

Boas pessoal

Extremos de hoje:

*8,6ºC* / *16,2ºC*


Neste momento a noite já segue fresca, *11,8ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2012 às 19:34)

A temperatura desce de forma bastante razoável, acompanhada por vento nulo.

12,7ºC e 78% de humidade.

1013 hPa de pressão.

Tal como ao pôr-do-Sol, apenas uma faixa de Cumulus no mar.


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Nov 2012 às 19:59)

Bem até agora posso dizer que  os dias têm sido praticamente nublados, frescos e acompanhados de chuva, mas ainda não tivemos grandes tempestades de chuva, o que é bem bom, mas já gostava de ter um dia seguido de chuva e frio.

Os campos já vão ficando verdinhos, mas não é um verde muito viçoso nem florido felizmente, mas mais outonal!


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2012 às 21:30)

Já com *10,9ºC* e vento a manter-se nulo. 

82% de humidade e 1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

_*Dia 6 de Novembro, Terça-Feira*_:

Céu limpo/pouco nublado, vento fraco, inversão térmica durante a madrugada.

Máx: 15.9ºC
Mín: 7.1ºC

_*Ontem, dia 7 de Novembro*_:

Céu muito nublado, períodos de chuva durante a tarde e _vento fraco a moderado de leste (que provocou a sensação de muito frio)_

Máx: 13.2ºC
Mín: 8.2ºC

Precipitação: 10.5mm

_*Hoje*_, apenas céu com períodos de muito nublado até ao final da tarde, vento fraco e ocorrência de uma boa inversão térmica nos vales do lis ao início da manhã.

Máx: 16.0ºC 
Mín: 10.2ºC


Atualmente, céu limpo, vento fraco e 11.4ºC. 

Até amanhã


----------



## DaniFR (9 Nov 2012 às 00:05)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *8,8ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Extremos de ontem, dia 8:
Mínima: 8,5ºC
Máxima: 15,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2012 às 00:10)

Boa noite 

Por aqui a temperatura já esteve nos *9,9ºC*,entretanto apareceram nuvens  e a temperatura subiu para os actuais *11,3ºC*. A humidade ronda os *92%* e o vento sopra fraco do quadrante *Este*.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2012 às 00:58)

Vento fraco de leste a estragar os planos de uma boa descida.

Já atingi os 10,7ºC; no entanto, sigo com 12,4ºC, a subir.

1013 hPa e 86% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2012 às 02:00)

Temperatura actual: *10,7ºC*


----------



## bisnaga33 (9 Nov 2012 às 02:43)

Boas noites,posso relatar relampados no mar será que tocam em terra


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2012 às 03:37)

Avistei já 3 relâmpagos a Oeste e já ouvi o barulho de pelo menos dois, pelo radar do IM parece que se aproxima uma pequena linha de instabilidade mas não sei se chegará a terra.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2012 às 04:54)

Também acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2012 às 05:33)

Estou com nevoeiro, e por isso apenas vou avistando flashes à frequência de um minuto.

Pela webcam da praia de Carcavelos, ainda agora consegui ver um bom raio.

Descargas eléctricas nas últimas 3 horas.






---------------------
EDIT - 6:15 - Eis que chove agora com alguma intensidade. No entanto há cerca de 10 minutos que deixei de ouvir trovejar.


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Nov 2012 às 06:25)

Chove torrencialmente já a 10 minutos e já vi e ouvi a trovoada
EDIT: Diluvio autentico

EDIT:E está frio


----------



## PDias (9 Nov 2012 às 08:22)

Gilmet disse:


> Boas fotos, *PDias*!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Obrigado *Gilmet*, foi só pena terem sido tiradas de telemóvel, principalmente as das nuvens.

Hoje aqui durante a madrugada ainda desceu até aos 7,7ºC, mas quando saí de casa por volta das 07.00H estavam 9,5ºC com nevoeiro cerrado e vento nulo, quando vinha para o trabalho numa pequena brecha do nevoeiro deu para avistar  a Oeste um negrume enorme. Agora aqui na zona de Santa Iria de Azoia o nevoeiro intensificou-se e cerrou completamente.


----------



## jotasetubal (9 Nov 2012 às 09:29)

Trovoada  em Setúbal!!


----------



## cactus (9 Nov 2012 às 09:42)

trovoada , agora chuva fraca


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2012 às 10:47)

Bom dia.

Ao início da manhã acumulei *5,3 mm*, tendo chovido de forma praticamente constante entre as 6h e as 7h.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *11,2ºC*.

De momento, 12,8ºC, com 87% de humidade e 13,3 km/h, do quadrante Este.

1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2012 às 11:02)

Boas

A trovoada da manha não chegou a ser mesmo em cima de Setúbal!! mas deu para ouvir bem e ainda foram vários trovoes! a precipitação foi de 2,4mm 

Agora está a aquecer 14,6ºC e vem mais trovoada a caminho de Sul


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2012 às 11:05)

Também ouvi uns trovões mas ao longe.

1.7mm e neste momento estão 14.7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2012 às 11:57)

Uma boa chuvada passou por aqui entre as 6h e as 8h, rendeu 4,8 mm.

De momento 11,7ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## meteo (9 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

Aqui em Paço de Arcos acordei com um trovão fortissimo por volta das 6:00..
E depois choveu bem nos 30 minutos seguintes. Oeiras acumulou *5mm*


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2012 às 12:16)

Depois de uma manhã de muito nevoeiro, o sol já brilha

Mínima 7.8ºC

Agora 11.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Nov 2012 às 12:55)

Só agora cheguei aos 12,1 ºC.

Acumulados 0,6 mm durante a madrugada e manhã.


----------



## Teles (9 Nov 2012 às 13:06)




----------



## Rainstorm (9 Nov 2012 às 13:08)

Por aqui foi uma manhã com muita chuva, trovoada, algum nevoeiro e frio que por agora continua mas menos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2012 às 13:45)

Por aqui manhã fria com muito nevoeiro, nada de trovoada e só algum chuvisco.

Pelas 07h50 vi o radar, e estava _apetitoso_, ainda tive esperanças que as células _marítimas_ se deslocassem para estas bandas, mas tal não aconteceu.

A tarde inicia-se fresca, céu nublado e ainda alguma névoa.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2012 às 13:47)

Por aqui, apenas céu muito nublado, e uns amenos 15,8ºC.

78% de humidade e vento nulo.


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2012 às 15:49)

Boa tarde, por aqui ainda choveu um pouco de madrugada e também trovejou se bem que ela passou ao lado mais propriamente por Lisboa, eram relâmpagos bem visíveis apesar do denso nevoeiro que estava na altura e ouvia-se bem os trovões ao longe.
Tudo calmo por agora, Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de N. Actuais 16,3ºC.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (9 Nov 2012 às 16:38)

Formou-se um trovoada neste momento a norte de Leiria, ja ouvi diversos trovões e por aqui ja chove


----------



## ferreirinha47 (9 Nov 2012 às 16:52)

chove de forma moderada por aqui


----------



## romeupaz (9 Nov 2012 às 17:00)

Dilúvio em Leiria rain rate 100mm/hr 
12 minutos foi dos 0 aos 15mm
Trovoada a 3 segundos estão a imaginar o estalo

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...15434153.64949.100000553497228&type=1&theater


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2012 às 17:13)

trovoada há pouco

Alguma chuva durante a tarde, 

13,2ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2012 às 17:20)

Algumas fotos da trovoada que tem estado a Este de Setúbal:


----------



## Pisfip (9 Nov 2012 às 17:26)

Boa tarde, eina! Mas que diferença e a tão poucos quilómetros. 
Por aqui um pôr do sol divinal com a presença de nuvens carregas embora distantes.
Dia morno com temp máxima a chegar aos 19.6º


----------



## romeupaz (9 Nov 2012 às 17:28)

Leiria com muita agua 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...48061302.96688.100000170093978&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...48061302.96688.100000170093978&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1436885596441.60719.1062025084&type=1&theater



Nota: As imagens não são minhas


----------



## ferreirinha47 (9 Nov 2012 às 17:28)

Segundo o site do 112.pt Leiria regista varias inundações


LEIRIA LEIRIA Outros Incidentes, Tec./Ind./Inf./Vias Com., Inund LEIRIA 
LEIRIA LEIRIA Outros Incidentes, Tec./Ind./Inf./Vias Com., Inund LEIRIA 
LEIRIA LEIRIA Outros Incidentes, Tec./Ind./Inf./Vias Com., Inund


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2012 às 17:40)

miguel disse:


> Algumas fotos da trovoada que tem estado a Este de Setúbal:



Excelentes fotos Miguel!


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2012 às 17:45)

Muito boas fotos Miguel!


----------



## Pisfip (9 Nov 2012 às 17:45)

Verdade, pelas redes sociais, são visiveis diversas inundações na cidade (leiria).  Quem diria hein?


----------



## romeupaz (9 Nov 2012 às 17:52)

Só mais uma 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5840340738.204635.220330200738&type=1&theater


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2012 às 17:59)

Boa noite, algumas fotos da Célula que está a rondar aqui a margem sul vista do Parque da Paz,


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (9 Nov 2012 às 18:03)

Boa tarde
em Pombal neste momento chove torrencialmente.Com trovoada


----------



## DaniFR (9 Nov 2012 às 18:19)

Boa noite.

O dia foi marcado por períodos de chuva, principalmente durante a tarde. 

Neste momento estão *12,5ºC*.

Mínima: 7,9ºC
Máxima: 15,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2012 às 18:35)

Tarde de alguns aguaceiros, penso eu, pois não vi chover mas quando saí à rua estava o piso encharcado.

Ao fim da tarde, estavam umas belas células a E/SE. Falo das mesmas que o Miguel e o crz0r fotografaram, aos quais eu congratulo já pelas belas fotografias. As células estavam com umas cores excelentes, cores quentes, simplesmente lindo, pena não ter podido registar o momento.


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2012 às 18:43)

vai chovendo bem

7,2mm acumulados

12,7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2012 às 19:01)

Relâmpagos a ENE com frequência de 3 a 5 minutos, mas está demasiado frio para estar a observá-los, visto que só consigo vê-los do telhado.

Por aqui vai-se formando neblina.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2012 às 19:07)

Por aqui o aspecto prometeu muito, mas foi só o aspecto .

14,7ºC de momento e vento nulo.


----------



## squidward (9 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

Por volta das 17 horas, tirei umas fotos às Células que rondaram a E/NE







e outras Células em desenvolvimento a W/NW (zona de Leiria?)


----------



## Teles (9 Nov 2012 às 20:12)

Bem já que não houve raios ao menos tirei umas fotos de uns cúmulos a grande distancia por isso desculpem a qualidade:


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2012 às 20:30)

Boas fotos Teles!

Aqui agora resta apenas o frio 13,7ºC e vento nulo 

Máxima hoje 18,9ºC e mínima 10,2ºC a rajada máxima foi 21km/h

Precipitação 2,4mm


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2012 às 20:35)

Por volta das 17:50h vi alguns raios bem nítidos, não sei se eram nuvem-terra ou nuvem-nuvem, provenientes de uma célula que estava para os lados do interior. Alguns deles iluminavam o topo da célula, foi mesmo lindo de se ver. 

Isto aconteceu na mesma célula que o Miguel fotografou.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Nov 2012 às 20:45)

Teles disse:


> Bem já que não houve raios ao menos tirei umas fotos de uns cúmulos a grande distancia por isso desculpem a qualidade:



Boas fotos

Mas sim houve raios, mas apenas para estes lados e com chuva á mistura. 
É pena não ter bateria no telemóvel na altura, senão até tinha tirado umas fotos

Mas deixo aqui uma, que mostra como ficou a baixa de Leiria, depois deste aguaceiro (falta de manutenção dos esgotos):

Foto tirada por um amigo meu, perto das 5h da tarde.







Acumulado de 12.7mm.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e 11,2ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2012 às 21:00)

Boa noite

Temperatura máxima: *19,0ºC*
Temperatura actual:*10,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2012 às 23:25)

Parabéns pelas reportagens! 

---

Por aqui, máxima de *17,7ºC* e actuais 11,6ºC, embora já tenha ido aos 11,4ºC.

84% de humidade e vento nulo, com 1013 hPa de pressão.

O dia de hoje conta, já desde manhã, com *5,3 mm* acumulados.

Ao início da noite ainda foi possível avistar clarões a partir de Lisboa, para a região Este.


----------



## Rainstorm (9 Nov 2012 às 23:32)

Bem por aqui já 9ºC com 88% de humidade, vamos lá ver então se essa frente de noroeste chega a animar a malta, pelo menos frio e vento vai trazer depois da sua passagem.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Nov 2012 às 00:05)

Fica então o resumo do dia de _*hoje*_:

Céu com períodos de muito nublado, vento fraco, e dia marcado pela ocorrência de um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoadas, ao final da tarde (post mais a cima).

Máx: 16.8ºC
Mín: 9.9ºC

Precipitação: 12.7mm


_*Sigo*_ com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 10.9ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2012 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

10,6ºC / 16,4ºC e 4,8 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2012 às 00:40)

Boa noite

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura: *9,8ºC*
Vento: *7 km/h de Nordeste*
Humidade: *92%*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2012 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *10,2ºC* e actuais 12,8ºC.

Céu muito nublado, com 89% de humidade, e vento nulo. 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2012 às 11:52)

Boas

Mínima de 9,9ºC

Agora uns agradáveis 18,6ºC com algum sol e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2012 às 14:06)

Sigo com 16,6ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

75% de humidade, 16,9 km/h de O (270º), e 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Nov 2012 às 14:07)

Parece que o bom tempo de S.Martinho chegou e veio para ficar uns dias!!


----------



## squidward (10 Nov 2012 às 15:04)

Aguaceiro e vento neste momento.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Nov 2012 às 16:47)

Bastante chuva hoje, no entanto têm havido boas abertas e por volta das 11 o céu limpou mesmo por alguns minutos. Atualmente não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2012 às 21:05)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

*9,6ºC* / *18,7ºC*

Até ao momento caíram dois  pequenos aguaceiros(fracos) , um de manha e outro ao final do dia,proporcionando uma acumulação de *1.3 mm*.

Neste momento sigo com *13,3ºC* ,céu nublado, vento fraco de *Norte* e *80 %* de humidade.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Nov 2012 às 23:58)

Boa noite. 

Temperatura actual: *9,6ºC*

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: 9,3ºC
Máxima: 15,9ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Nov 2012 às 00:38)

Aguaceiros pela capital. 
Mesmo bom para amanha de manhã ir trabalhar para a serra de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2012 às 02:00)

Boas

Sigo com *12,3ºC*, aguaceiros e vento forte de *Noroeste*.


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2012 às 02:01)

Desde as 0h30 que de têm ocorrido aguaceiros moderados e com bastante frequência.

Pelas imagens de radar, estão para durar. 

2,6mm em Caneças e 10,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2012 às 02:21)

Entretanto a temperatura caiu para os *11,3ºC*,aguaceiro moderado e vento forte ( 40 km/h de Norte/Noroeste).

A sensação térmica deve andar em torno dos 7ºC 


Precipitação acumulada: *1.3 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2012 às 02:40)

A chuva parou.

Por aqui registo uma bela descida de temperatura, em pouco mais de meia hora desceram *2ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *10,3ºC *, vento forte e céu nublado.


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Nov 2012 às 07:46)

Bem por aqui  tem sido uma madrugada de  e mais , sempre moderada a forte e com .

Por agora continua a chover intensamente e estão 8ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Nov 2012 às 09:39)

Rainstorm disse:


> Bem por aqui  tem sido uma madrugada de  e mais , sempre moderada a forte e com .
> 
> Por agora continua a chover intensamente e estão 8ºC.



EDIT: continua a chuva intensa e muito  ainda.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2012 às 10:29)

Bom dia

A manhã segue com aguaceiros, vento moderado e temperatura a rondas os 11ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2012 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma madrugada chuvosa (mais chuvosa do que esperava), na qual acumulei *9,0 mm*, sigo com um final de manhã belíssimo, recheado de luz, vento moderado, e uma frescura sensacional.

12,4ºC actuais, com 20,5 km/h de ONO (272º), e 73% de humidade.

1016 hPa de pressão.

A mínima atingiu os *9,5ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2012 às 11:24)

Mínima de 9,7ºC. Noite e manhã renderam 4,2 mm.

De momento 12,2ºC e vento moderado a forte de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2012 às 11:41)

Bom dia pessoal

A mínima desceu até aos *8,6ºC*.
Até ao momento a precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *7,0 mm *,valor bastante generoso.

_____________________________________________
Sigo com *11,8ºC* , céu limpo e *forte nortada*.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Nov 2012 às 11:48)

Bom dia. 

Sigo com *10,2ºC*, céu limpo de vento fraco.

A noite foi fria com uma mínima de *4,3ºC*.


----------



## Kispo (11 Nov 2012 às 12:14)

Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono até ao momento: *9.7ºC*

Sigo agora com 13.2ºC e 52%HR


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Nov 2012 às 13:16)

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã chuvosa e fria, agora o sol aquece bem e o vento está moderado, mas pouco frio (por agora)!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2012 às 14:19)

Actuais 14,0ºC, com vento a enfraquecer, depois de ter atingido os *46,4 km/h*.

55% de humidade, 1016 hPa de pressão, e céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Cumulus.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2012 às 14:44)

Boas

Dia frio este, sigo com *13,1ºC*,algumas nuvens e vento forte ( há uns minutos atrás houve uma rajada de 56 km/h)


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2012 às 14:55)

Média de 40 km/h, tá um dia fresquinho graças ao vento  , 13,6ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Nov 2012 às 14:58)

Nem o sol ajuda no dia de hoje , com 13ºC mas com uma sensação térmica mais baixa!


----------



## cactus (11 Nov 2012 às 15:37)

Aqui estão 15ºC sol e vento com rajadas moderadas , vento fresco este !.


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Nov 2012 às 17:51)

Ainda sobre o evento da semana passada, Esta foto foi tirada pelo meu pai no dia da trovoada em Setúbal, aqui vista de Almada.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2012 às 18:04)

Cheguei a atingir os *53,7 km/h*.

Máxima de *14,0ºC*.

De momento, 11,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

1018 hPa de pressão, e 63% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2012 às 18:35)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

*8,6ºC* /*13,9ºC* 
_______________________________

Está um ar gélido , sigo com *10,5ºC*,vento forte e céu practicamente limpo.

A sensação térmica ronda os *6/7ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Nov 2012 às 19:14)

Boa noite.

Por aqui a temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo e já vai nos 6,5ºC. 

Céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Extremos de hoje: *4,3ºC / 13,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2012 às 22:35)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura: *9,6ºC*
Vento: *25 km/h de Nordeste*
Humidade: *73%*


----------



## F_R (11 Nov 2012 às 22:58)

Ainda alguma chuva durante a madrugada com 1,8mm acumulados

Mínima 6,8ºC
Máxima 15,3ºC

Agora 8,7ºC

Ver se amanhã tenho a primeira geada a sério do ano


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2012 às 23:10)

A temperatura encontra-se estagnada, por causa do vento, entre os 10,6ºC e os actuais 11,1ºC.

61% de humidade, 18,4 km/h de N (360º) e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2012 às 23:29)

Boa noite, tudo calmo por estas bandas há semelhança do resto do dia, Céu limpo, Vento fraco a moderado de N e temperatura de 12,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2012 às 00:04)

Boas

Em Alcabideche a temperatura encontra-se igualmente estagnada, nos actuais *10,0ºC*.
Vento, o eterno inimigo  
O que vale é que nas próximas noites o vento vai soprar fraco, e assim teremos mínimas interessantes e fortes inversões térmicas nos vales.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Nov 2012 às 00:04)

_*Dia 10*_, céu nublado, ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de rajadas de vento, este que soprou moderado de NW durante o resto do dia.

Máx: 16.8ºC
Mín: 10.3ºC

Precipitação: 6.3mm

_*Neste dia de São Martinho*_, melhoria significativa do estado do tempo, com ocorrência de chuva ao início da madrugada, seguida de céu praticamente limpo e consequentemente uma inversão térmica. Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte de Norte durante o resto do dia. 

Máx: 12.8ºC
Mín: 7.4ºC

Precipitação: 4.2mm


Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco/nulo e 7.4ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2012 às 01:55)

Temperatura actuaL: *9,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2012 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

O abrandamento do vento permitiu uma mínima de *8,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,5ºC, vento moderado de ENE (68º), céu limpo, e 57% de humidade.

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (12 Nov 2012 às 10:27)

Manhã de muito sol

Mínima 6.6ºC

Agora 13.9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2012 às 10:39)

Bom dia. 

Noite bastante fria com uma mínima de *2,2ºC* e a primeira geada deste Outono.  
Às 8h horas, quando saí de casa,tinha o vidro do carro cheio de gelo. 

De momento, *9,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2012 às 10:55)

DaniFR disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Noite bastante fria com uma mínima de *2,2ºC* e a primeira geada deste Outono.
> Às 8h horas, quando saí de casa,tinha o vidro do carro cheio de gelo.
> ...



Tenho vindo a reparar num pormenor curioso DaniFR:

Hoje por volta dessa hora, na zona de Celas, já estava com 8ºC. Tendo em conta que muitas vezes verificava (pelo simples termómetro do carro) que no centro da Cidade estavam por vezes menos 2 a 3 graus do que na minha zona, facilmente se conclui que existem diferenças acentuadas provavelmente pelo relevo acentuado da própria cidade. Tenho reparado que as tuas mínimas são sempre muito baixas. Não duvido delas, uma vez que o teu relato adicional demonstra que de facto a mínima foi baixa, mas parece-me que vives numa zona particularmente interessante no que diz respeito a inversões térmicas .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2012 às 11:41)

Bom dia

Minima de hoje ficou-se nos *8,1ºC*.

Segundo os dados do I.M , Colares (Sintra) teve uma forte inversão térmica, proporcionando assim uma minima de *2,5ºC* 

______________________

Neste momento sigo com 13,0ºC , céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2012 às 11:55)

vitamos disse:


> Tenho vindo a reparar num pormenor curioso DaniFR:
> 
> Hoje por volta dessa hora, na zona de Celas, já estava com 8ºC. Tendo em conta que muitas vezes verificava (pelo simples termómetro do carro) que no centro da Cidade estavam por vezes menos 2 a 3 graus do que na minha zona, facilmente se conclui que existem diferenças acentuadas provavelmente pelo relevo acentuado da própria cidade. Tenho reparado que as tuas mínimas são sempre muito baixas. Não duvido delas, uma vez que o teu relato adicional demonstra que de facto a mínima foi baixa, mas parece-me que vives numa zona particularmente interessante no que diz respeito a inversões térmicas .


Estou nos arredores de Coimbra, a cerca de 6Km do centro, num vale pouco profundo rodeado de montes com uma altitude entre os 100m e os 175m. Tenho verificado que é frequente ocorrem inversões térmicas, principalmente em dias de céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Costumo registar uma temperatura mínima ligeiramente mais baixa que a estação de Bencanta, tal como hoje, provavelmente devido à orografia:
Aqui (75m): 2,2ºC 
Estação do IM Coimbra(Bencanta) (40m): 2,7ºC
Estação do IM Coimbra(Aeródomo) (175m): 5,3ºC


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2012 às 18:30)

DaniFR disse:


> Estou nos arredores de Coimbra, a cerca de 6Km do centro, num vale pouco profundo rodeado de montes com uma altitude entre os 100m e os 175m. Tenho verificado que é frequente ocorrem inversões térmicas, principalmente em dias de céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.



Tudo explicado


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2012 às 18:51)

Dia esplêndido de sol, de norte a sul.
Amanhã há mais. 







Para já a temperatura vai descendo.
11,4ºC em Caneças.


----------



## meteo (12 Nov 2012 às 19:52)

Dia típico de Verão de S.Martinho.
Noite fria,e tarde fantástica de Sol,com Oeiras a chegar quase aos 20ºC


----------



## Lousano (12 Nov 2012 às 20:23)

DaniFR disse:


> Estou nos arredores de Coimbra, a cerca de 6Km do centro, num vale pouco profundo rodeado de montes com uma altitude entre os 100m e os 175m. Tenho verificado que é frequente ocorrem inversões térmicas, principalmente em dias de céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.
> 
> Costumo registar uma temperatura mínima ligeiramente mais baixa que a estação de Bencanta, tal como hoje, provavelmente devido à orografia:
> Aqui (75m): 2,2ºC
> ...



Boa noite.

Temperatura muito semelhante aqui, com Tmin de 2,3ºC (e a estação amadora de Miranda do Corvo também teve uma Tmin igual).

Fora da vila, nos locais mais baixos, as temperaturas mínimas são cerca de 2ºC mais baixas.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2012 às 20:35)

Boas

Máxima ontem de apenas 15,8ºC e a rajada máxima de 51,5km/h  

Mínima de hoje foi de 9,6ºC e a máxima foi 17,9ºC com uma rajada máxima de 40,2km/h

Agora estão 13,8ºc, 66%Hr, 1023,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2012 às 21:05)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

*8,1ºC* / *15,3ºC*

_________________________________

Neste momento sigo com *10,4ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Nov 2012 às 21:13)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *6ºC*

Extremos de hoje: 2,2ºC / 17,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2012 às 21:26)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *17,0ºC* e actuais 10,6ºC, com vento a soprar em geral fraco.

65% de humidade, 1022 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (12 Nov 2012 às 22:11)

Máxima 17,9ºC

Agora 10,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2012 às 23:20)

Temperatura actual: *9,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2012 às 23:46)

Aqui sigo com 12,6ºC muito estabilizada a temperatura!!


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2012 às 23:46)

Finalmente o vento decide anular-se fisicamente, e o arrefecimento acentua-se. *9,6ºC*. 

65% e 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2012 às 23:53)

Por aqui o vento ainda sopra ,  temperatura estagnada nos *9,5ºC*.

______________________________________

Belas inversões térmicas  

Alvega:*3,8ºC*
Alcobaça:*4ºC*
Leiria: *5,3ºC*
Rio Maior: *5,8ºC*
Tomar:*5,9ºC*
Dois Portos(Torres Vedras) : *6,2ºC*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DaniFR (13 Nov 2012 às 01:01)

Aqui, o vento aumentou de intensidade e inverteu completamente a tendência de descida da temperatura. 
A temperatura desceu até aos 5,9ºC, mas na última hora subiu até aos 8,7ºC actuais.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2012 às 01:05)

Vento nulo e *8,9ºC*, em queda, agora mais lenta. 

67% de humidade, e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2012 às 01:18)

DaniFR disse:


> Aqui, o vento aumentou de intensidade e inverteu completamente a tendência de descida da temperatura.
> A temperatura desceu até aos 5,9ºC, mas na última hora subiu até aos 8,7ºC actuais.




Curioso esse pormenor   O vento  destruiu a inversão térmica,o ar frio junto ao fundo de vale misturou-se com o ar mais quente localizado em cotas superiores,fazendo a temperatura aumentar exponencialmente.Possivelmente, durante a madrugada o vento deve acalmar e  terás de novo a inversão térmica.

___________________________________

Por aqui *10,1ºC*. O vento chegou a ficar nulo por uns minutos fazendo a temperatura cair até aos *8,6ºC*,mas o vento não dá tréguas.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2012 às 01:40)

Por aqui, o vento já sopra a 17 km/h  ,a temperatura  encontra-se estagnada nos *9,9ºC*.
____________________

Segundo o I.M ,Colares(Sintra) já vai nos *4ºC* 

Acredito que no outro local onde faço seguimento, estejam valores idênticos ou até mesmo inferiores.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Nov 2012 às 07:18)

Resumo, _*dia 12 de Novembro:
*_
Céu pouco nublado/limpo, vento fraco e inversão térmica nos vales durante a madrugada.

Máx: 14.5ºC
Mín: 5.1ºC


Sigo com céu praticamente limpo, neblina no vale do Lis, vento nulo e 5.2ºC.
Bom dia


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2012 às 08:07)

Bom dia

A mínima desceu até aos *6,3ºC*. 


Neste momento sigo com *7,5ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## PDias (13 Nov 2012 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

manhã fresca por aqui com 5,2ºC com vento nulo e um belo céu azul, de realçar certas temperaturas às 08.00H (IM) como Alcobaça 0,6ºC; Dois Portos (Torres Vedras) 3,0ºC; Colares 2,3ºC e junto ao mar em Santa Cruz 7,0ºC, foi uma boa descida hoje...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2012 às 10:24)

Bom dia.

Algum vento durante a madrugada, e mínima de *7,9ºC*.

De momento, já com 13,4ºC e 50% de humidade. 13,0 km/h de NE (45º), e céu limpo.

1020  hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Nov 2012 às 12:10)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, o vento impediu a temperatura de descer mais. Mínima de 5,9ºC, registada por volta das 0h.

Temperatura actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Nov 2012 às 12:16)

Mínima de 7,7 ºC.

De momento com 14,8 ºC e 61 %.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2012 às 12:55)

Sigo com um óptimo início de tarde, com 16,9ºC e 44% de humidade.

4,3 km/h de NNO (338º) e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2012 às 13:16)

Mais uma noite pouco fria por aqui mínima de 8,6ºC nada de especial!

Agora estão uns agradáveis 17,3ºC com vento quase nulo!!

Próxima noite possivelmente a mais fria! depois venha a chuva a partir da tarde de quinta por vezes acompanhada de trovoadas até Sábado...


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Nov 2012 às 13:44)

Autentico dia de Primavera , ao sol está calor e á sombra está agradavel com 18ºC neste momento, a manhã nem foi muito fria.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2012 às 13:48)

Boas tardes

Dia bastante agradável, muito semelhante ao de ontem. Um pouco fresco à sombra, mas está um dia bastante solarengo, está-se muito bem ao Sol, por vezes até faz calor

Dias assim também eu gosto

Continuação de um óptimo dia.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Nov 2012 às 14:37)

Soube através de um professor que umas alunas suas italianas foram á praia hoje.


----------



## F_R (13 Nov 2012 às 15:47)

Mínima 5,4ºC

Agora 16,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2012 às 16:44)

Boa tarde pessoal

Extremos de hoje:

*6,3ºC* / *15,0ºC*

______________________________

Neste momento sigo com *12,8ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.
Noite fria a caminho.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2012 às 18:45)

Em *Alcabideche* ,a temperatura desce a um bom ritmo, sigo com *9,9ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2012 às 18:47)

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco/nulo, (~)12.0ºC.

---

Foi há um ano... Belo dia que foi.






(http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...de-12-14-novembro-2011-sukru-thomas-6150.html)


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2012 às 18:49)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *18,7ºC*!

De momento, com vento nulo há cerca de 2h, sigo com 12,3ºC, em descida ao ritmo de -2,0ºC/h.

56% de humidade, 1016 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Nov 2012 às 18:50)

Bem por aqui o dia foi bem ameno, por agora a temperatura continua amena mas deverá começar a descer, certo??


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2012 às 19:17)

Boa noite, a noite anterior não foi tão fria como previsto ficando-me pelos 13,2ºC. Tudo muito sereno por estas bandas, Céu limpo,Vento fraco de N e temperatura nos 14,1ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

Boa noite

Neste momento estão *6,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo. 

A mínima do dia, 5,9ºC, ainda deverá ser batida até às 0h. 

Máxima: 16,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2012 às 21:13)

Vento nulo e *9,9ºC*. 

66% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2012 às 21:26)

Por aqui, a temperatura já andou nos *8,6ºC*, no entanto o vento aumentou de intensidade (na ultima hora) ,fazendo a temperatura disparar para os actuais *9,9ºC*.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Nov 2012 às 21:44)

Por aqui a temperatura desce a bom ritmo e com vento nulo .
Estão já 8ºC por aqui, mas há zonas onde ela desce até aos 4ºC, são normalmente zonas com vegetação e por isso mais humidade, mas de pequena dimensão.

Um exemplo é um descampado a 50 metros da minha casa que nestas noites tem temperaturas em volta dos 5ºC a 3ºC!!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2012 às 21:53)

Muitos dos vales já estão com uma boa acumulação de ar frio.
*Alvega* e *Alcobaça* sempre na frente.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Nov 2012 às 22:25)

Boa noitee

Verão de S.Martinho a sério, com um dia (_*13 de Novembro*_) de céu praticamente limpo, vento em geral fraco e manhã bem fresquinha.

Máx: 15.5ºC
Mín: 4.8ºC 

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e 8.3ºC.

Relembrando o 13 de Novembro de 2011: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ste-13-novembro-2011-a-6148-2.html#post350093

Boas


----------



## BrOliveira (13 Nov 2012 às 22:42)

Boa noite a todos no fórum.
 Condições actuais para *Ortigosa*:

T= 5.3 ºC
Dew = 2.9 ºC
HR = 85%
P = 1014.6 a descer
V = 0 km/h SW


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

Sigo com 11,9ºC  e vento fraco a moderado de ENE (68º). Há pouco cheguei aos *9,2ºC*.

64% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2012 às 23:11)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura: *9,9ºC*
Vento: *12,2 km/h de Este/Nordeste*
Humidade: *66%*


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2012 às 23:15)

Boa inversão térmica por aqui hoje graças ao vento nulo!

No terraço marca 11,2ºC e junto ao solo 8,9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (13 Nov 2012 às 23:41)

Céu limpo, vento nulo e a temperatura continua a descer, 4,5ºC, mínima do dia.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Nov 2012 às 23:57)

Por aqui a temperatura sobe depois de ter ido até aos 7ºC!!


----------



## DaniFR (14 Nov 2012 às 00:03)

Temperatura actual: *4,3ºC*

Extremos de hoje: 4,3ºC / 16,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 00:11)

Por aqui tudo na mesma... temperatura estagnada nos *9,5ºC *. *O vento sopra a 13 km/h*.
Vento nulo,aparece!!


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2012 às 00:13)

Um nota para o vento aqui que está nulo desde as 17horas!!

Temperatura no terraço 10,5ºC junto ao solo 8,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2012 às 01:31)

O vento sopra agora mais fraco, depois de ter atingido os *21,3 km/h*, encontrando-me com 11,2ºC.

62% de humidade, e 1015 hPa de pressão.

A mínima não deverá ser nada _por aí além_.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 01:41)

Por aqui o vento ainda sopra a *13 km/h*,sigo com *9,1ºC*.

___________________________

Dados do I.M (01:00). Top6 das Inversões térmicas 

Tomar: *2,4ºC*
Alcobaça: *2,6ºC*
Alvega: *3,8ºC*
Coruche: *4ºC*
Rio Maior: *4,3ºC*
Colares(Sintra): *4,6ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2012 às 07:39)

Bom Dia

Céu limpo, vento fraco/nulo, (~)*5.0ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Nov 2012 às 09:16)

Mínima de *4,8ºC*

Para já a temperatura mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2012 às 09:58)

Boas

Mínima de *6,0ºC* a mais baixa por aqui também!!


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Nov 2012 às 09:58)

Pela segunda noite de seguida a temperatura não desceu muito e o vento soprou sempre.
Mas por agora ainda está .


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 10:49)

Bom dia


A mínima de hoje desceu até aos *8,3ºC*.
__________________________________

*
Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Limpo*
Temperatura: *13,5ºC*
Vento: *14 km/h de Este*
Humidade: *60%*


_________________________________________
Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno: *6,3ºC* (13 de Novembro)


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2012 às 12:15)

Bom/a dia/tarde.

O vento soprou toda a madrugada. Mínima de *9,5ºC*. 

De momento, 16,4ºC e 51% de humidade. Vento fraco/nulo, e céu nublado por Cirrus e Cirrostratus.

1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 12:51)

Boa tarde

Sigo com uns agradáveis *15,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2012 às 13:23)

Gilmet disse:


> O vento soprou toda a madrugada. Mínima de *9,5ºC*.



Isto de morar em zonas "um bocadinho mais altas" não dá com nada.
Mínimas de jeito só mesmo em sonhos.

Ainda ontem por volta das 23h, na cidade de Odivelas (~25m), não estavam mais que 7-8ºC. Subo 100m e a temperatura subiu uns 5ºC.

A estação de Caneças, a quase 300m de altitude, teve uma mínima de 9,3ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Nov 2012 às 13:58)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui, mais uma noite com inversão térmica. Mínima de *2,6ºC*. 

Neste momento, *18,5ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 14:29)

Temperatura actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2012 às 15:14)

Tarde agradável de nuvens altas, o que proporciona estes fenómenos:


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2012 às 15:44)

Boa tarde, realmente as zonas mais altas ficaram aquém do esperado, pela 2ª noite consecutiva a temperatura aqui nao baixou dos 10ºC. Tive hoje uma mínima de 10,4ºC á semelhança da ultima noite.
Temperatura actual de 17,1ºC e Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## DRC (14 Nov 2012 às 15:50)

Mínima de *8,2ºC*.
Agora estão 17,6% e 59% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2012 às 16:11)

Máxima de *18,1ºC*.

Por agora, céu encoberto por Cirrostratus e 17,2ºC.

50% de humidade e vento nulo, com 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 16:31)

Boa tarde

Extremos de hoje:

*8,2ºC* / *17,1ºC*

______________________________________

Sigo com *14,9ºC*,céu encoberto, vento fraco de *E/SE*, e *60%* de humidade.
______________________________________

Segundo consta, amanha ao inicio da tarde a chuva regressará em força


----------



## BrOliveira (14 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

Boa tarde a todos.

19.4 ºC  53% HR   9.4 ºC DP

1009.4 hPa 

3.6 km/h SE


----------



## Rainstorm (14 Nov 2012 às 17:12)

E o céu vai encobrindo, vamos ver como se vai sair esta depressão


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2012 às 18:45)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia foi diferentes dos anteriores, com céu parcialmente encoberto, noite fria e tarde quente.

Tmin: 3,9ºC

Tmax: 23,6ºC

Tactual: 15,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 18:54)

Lousano disse:


> Tmin: 3,9ºC
> 
> Tmax: 23,6ºC



Bela amplitude térmica por aí 
________________________________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Encoberto*
Temperatura: *12,1ºC*
Vento: *8 km/h de Este*
Humidade: *71%*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

Boa noite.

Bonito, o pôr-do-Sol de hoje.







Por agora sigo com 13,4ºC, estagnados, e 65% de humidade. Vento nulo, e 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2012 às 20:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela amplitude térmica por aí



É normal para este local.

Menos normal é os 16,1ºC actuais (ontem à mesma hora 9,8ºC).


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2012 às 20:44)

Máxima de hoje 19,5ºC e mínima de 6,0ºC

Rajada máxima de apenas 13km/h dos dias de menos vento do ano.

Agora estão 12,4ºC, 82%Hr, 1013,7hPa e vento nulo


----------



## DaniFR (14 Nov 2012 às 21:13)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *11,1ºC*. Ontem a esta hora estavam 6ºC. 

Extremos de hoje: 2,6ºC / 19,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 21:54)

Boa noite

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Encoberto*
Temperatura: *11,0ºC*
Vento: *11 km/h de Este*
Humidade: *73%*


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2012 às 21:56)

Se por aqui está uma temperatura elevada, então no aeródromo está demais.






Nesse momento a minha estação registava 16,3ºC.

Tactual: 16,1ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Nov 2012 às 22:19)

Boas

_*Hoje, 14 de Novembro*_, céu pouco nublado ou limpo, de manhã, com períodos de muito nublado, por nuvens altas, a partir da tarde. Vento em geral fraco.

Máx: 18.0ºC
Mín: 7.4ºC (Mínima prevista pelo IM de 2ºC, em relação aos 5.2ºC registados na EMA, um pouco baixa,não?)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e 14.2ºC.

Boa noite


----------



## bpereira (14 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

Boa noite.

O I M colocou aviso amarelo em todo o Portugal.


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2012 às 23:22)

Neste momento já segue com 17,8ºC.

De loucos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2012 às 23:40)

Boas

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo lentamente, sigo com *10,2ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2012 às 00:13)

Aqui vão mais duas fotos do bonito pôr-do-sol por Almada 












Por aqui Céu quase limpo,Vento Nulo e temperatura nos 14,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 00:58)

Isto amanha promete





________________

Por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos *10,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2012 às 01:11)

Despeço-me com 11,9ºC, estáveis, e vento fraco do quadrante Este.

72% de humidade e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2012 às 01:18)

Mínima de 8,1 ºC na última madrugada.

A tarde foi de céu limpo e temperatura agradável, com máxima de 18,9 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2012 às 01:19)

Noite de céu limpo e há já uma ligeira inversão térmica.

De momento com 10,8 ºC e 89 % de humidade, vento nulo.

Amanhã será um dia de mínima fresca e uma máxima relativamente elevada.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2012 às 02:37)

Às 1h, Lousã (aeródromo) e Coimbra (aeródromo) com 18,6ºC e 17,5ºC respectivamente. Ambas as estações estavam com vento de leste e humidade relativa do ar na casa dos 60%.

Estes valores vão de encontro à previsão do ALADIN.






Já Coimbra, Bencanta segue com inversão térmica. 10,9ºC às 1h, e com 100% de humidade relativa do ar.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 08:16)

Bom dia

A mínima de hoje ficou-se nos *9,9ºC.*
__________________________

Neste momento sigo com *12,1ºC*, vento moderado de Este, e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Geiras (15 Nov 2012 às 08:31)

Bom dia! Depois de uma mínima de 9.8ºC que se deu ao ínicio da madrugada, sigo agora com 13.1ºC e céu completamente limpo!

Pelas imagens de sat. dá para ter uma ideia de como vai ser a tarde, está de facto a prometer!


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2012 às 10:03)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado e 19,5ºC

Tmin: 14,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2012 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *11,4ºC* e actuais 15,6ºC com céu já encoberto.

77% de humidade, 1011 hPa de pressão, e 14,0 km/h de S (180º)


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 10:47)

Boas

Parece que na zona de Sagres ela já vai caindo , daqui a poucas horas seremos brindados com a sua visita


----------



## BrOliveira (15 Nov 2012 às 10:48)

Bom dia

Condições actuais:

21ºC 56% HR

1009.5 hPa

17.6 Km/h SSE


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2012 às 11:41)

Enorme escuridão na faixa Oeste! 17,2ºC e algumas pingas.

75% de humidade e 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## BrOliveira (15 Nov 2012 às 11:46)

Pressão a baixar :

 1008.8 hPa  

 21.9 ºC   56% HR

 25km/h SE


 Por enquanto o céu tá limpo, sem nuvens negras no horizonte.

* la Crosse WS 2350*


----------



## Ricardo Martins (15 Nov 2012 às 11:48)

Chove de forma moderada aqui na zona do meu trabalho (Terrugem - Sintra)


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2012 às 11:51)

Adoro o contraste aqui. Céu _branco_ de um lado e completamente _negro_ do outro. 

Tenho as máquinas a carregar. 

19ºC e vento moderado com rajadas. Bastante calor comparado com o dia de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 11:53)

Vai pingando em Alcabideche


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2012 às 11:54)

Caiu a noite aqui! Nuvens sem dúvida Made in USA


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2012 às 11:58)

Imagem de satélite às 11:45.







-----------------

Foto às 12:00.
A partir de Odivelas e virado para sul.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (15 Nov 2012 às 11:59)

Coloquem fotos 

Tal como eu, deve de haver pessoas que estão confinadas a quatro paredes sem janelas que só conseguem ouvir a chuva a cair


----------



## fsl (15 Nov 2012 às 12:01)

Em Oeiras, nuvens muito carregadas para SW e vão caindo já alguns pingos


----------



## Dead Cowboy (15 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

Monte de Caparica: Escuríssimo, as nuvens parecem um balão cheio de água, à espera que alguém lhes chegue um alfinete.


----------



## tucha (15 Nov 2012 às 12:04)

Aqui em Alfragide ( e da minha janela vejo quase a até ao mar) é impressionante, o ceu mudou de azul para um quase preto em menos de meia hora...está tudo super carregado, e o vento começa a sentir-se com mais intensidade. 
Ainda não chove, mas da maneira que o céu está vai "carregar" para a tarde...


----------



## NfrG (15 Nov 2012 às 12:08)

Por aqui também se "abateu" uma escuridão imensa, nem parece que já passa do meio-dia.
Lá vou eu apanhar chuva a caminho do trabalho...

EDIT: O vento começa a intensificar-se. Só falta a chuva.


----------



## fsl (15 Nov 2012 às 12:10)

Em Oeiras, já chuva continua com intensidade variando entre 10 e 20mm/hr.


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2012 às 12:11)

Algumas fotos a Sudoeste e Oeste ainda há pouco,


----------



## jotasetubal (15 Nov 2012 às 12:11)

se o Astérix estivesse em Setúbal, estaria com muito medo que o céu lhe caísse em cima, a imponência das nuvens negras metem respeito!!


----------



## Thomar (15 Nov 2012 às 12:12)

Aqui (Lisboa) perto do marquês de pombal, está bem escuro mas ainda não chove, deve estar quase, quase...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2012 às 12:13)

Boa tarde!

Impressionante a escuridão a sul...

Começa a chover, de forma moderada, com a temperatura nos 17ºC...


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2012 às 12:13)

Autêntico temporal! Chuva, com rajadas de vento fortes a muito fortes. A temperatura caiu, e bem.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (15 Nov 2012 às 12:15)

Monte de Caparica: faço minhas as palavras dos colegas da Margem Sul. A chuva cai com tal violência no parapeito da janela e nas caixas do ar condicionado que até parece granizo (não é).


----------



## tucha (15 Nov 2012 às 12:15)

jotasetubal disse:


> se o Astérix estivesse em Setúbal, estaria com muito medo que o céu lhe caísse em cima, a imponência das nuvens negras metem respeito!!



Podes crer, parece que se fez noite de repente...
Começou a chover em Alfragide com alguma intensidade e a ventania continua...


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2012 às 12:15)

Chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas fortes neste momento.


----------



## granizus (15 Nov 2012 às 12:17)

Aqui na Rua Castilho (perto do Marquês de Pombal) céu negríssimo, escuro, com nuvens em movimento estranho 

Ainda não chove mas o vento aumentou muitíssimo; as folhas voam em movimento ascendente, tenho pombos abrigados na minha varanda do escritório e as gaivotas tomaram a posição dos pombos no céu. Estranho mesmo!

Edit: começou a chover moderadamente


----------



## F_R (15 Nov 2012 às 12:18)

Bom dia

Aqui em Abrantes ainda com o céu limpo o sol vai brilhando

Mínima 12.1ºC

Agora 19.6ºC

A pressão vai descendo


----------



## jotasetubal (15 Nov 2012 às 12:19)

começou a chover em Setúbal, ainda que de forma moderada...


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Nov 2012 às 12:20)

Aqui por Sintra, e após uma manhã de sol, já vai chovendo consistentemente. Ou seja, vai caindo certinha mas ainda sem grande intensidade. Temperatura nos 15º c.


----------



## fsl (15 Nov 2012 às 12:21)

Em Oeiras, chuva continua com pingos grossos mas com intensidade ao redor de 10mm/hr.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (15 Nov 2012 às 12:21)

criz0r disse:


> Algumas fotos a Sudoeste e Oeste ainda há pouco,



 Bastante bom


----------



## Thomar (15 Nov 2012 às 12:25)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui (Lisboa) perto do marquês de pombal, está bem escuro mas ainda não chove, deve estar quase, quase...



Já chove!   Chuva moderada (pingos grossos) acompanhada de vento moderado.

P.S. enquanto escrevia esta mensagem, a chuva passou para chuva fraca e quase total ausência de vento a vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2012 às 12:30)

granizus disse:


> céu negríssimo, escuro, com nuvens em movimento estranho



Por acaso também vi nuvens com bastante movimento, mas não estranho, o movimento era ascendente, e chamou-me a atenção. 

Algumas nuvens pareciam ser "sugadas" de baixo para cima. Acho que até há um nome para esse fenómeno mas sinceramente não me lembro...


----------



## Firefigther (15 Nov 2012 às 12:34)

Montijo chove torrencialmente com fortes rajadas de vento....


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2012 às 12:35)

Boas

E de uma hora para a outra passei de um dia em que ninguém diria que ia chover para um dia de autentico inverno! a temperatura que era de 19,2ºC baixou agora para os 14,2ºC e a cair ainda!! A precipitação vai em 1,6mm


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2012 às 12:37)

Para que Vªs Exªs possam contemplar a escuridão que por aqui se abateu, há cerca de uma hora. 













*13,5ºC* , 17,6 km/h de OSO (248º) e *4,2 mm* acumulados.

Chove moderadamente.


----------



## granizus (15 Nov 2012 às 12:51)

Lightning disse:


> Por acaso também vi nuvens com bastante movimento, mas não estranho, o movimento era ascendente, e chamou-me a atenção.
> 
> Algumas nuvens pareciam ser "sugadas" de baixo para cima. Acho que até há um nome para esse fenómeno mas sinceramente não me lembro...



Foi exactamente isso


----------



## HotSpot (15 Nov 2012 às 12:51)

Caiu forte na Moita 

*9,2 mm* na última meia-hora e a somar


----------



## fsl (15 Nov 2012 às 12:54)

Em Oeiras agora quase que não chove, e até este momento caíram 4.8mm.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2012 às 13:00)

Aqui cai moderada 3,8mm até agora! a temperatura é que está muito fria 13,6ºC e humidade de 92%


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 13:01)

Alcabideche segue com *2.0 mm acumulados*,vento fraco e *13,0ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2012 às 13:10)

Mínima de 10,8 ºC pela 1:10h.

Acumulados já 4,2 mm.

A temperatura, que ia nos 18,5 ºC há alguns minutos, está agora nos 13,8 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2012 às 13:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Caiu forte na Moita
> 
> *9,2 mm* na última meia-hora e a somar



E já 11,6 mm na Moita. Impressionante.


----------



## tucha (15 Nov 2012 às 13:21)

Neste momento parou de chover em Alfragide e o céu tornou-se muito menos escuro, nuvens mas brancas, sem comparação com a côr de há uma hora atrás...


----------



## manganao (15 Nov 2012 às 13:25)

escuridão brutal aqui, mas ainda nao chove!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 13:31)

Neste momento, *12,7ºC*,céu nublado e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2012 às 13:43)

Gilmet disse:


> Para que Vªs Exªs possam contemplar a escuridão que por aqui se abateu, há cerca de uma hora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cenário semelhante por aqui, por volta das 12h, hora em que praticamente anoiteceu.

Neste momento chove moderado, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## squidward (15 Nov 2012 às 13:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Cenário semelhante por aqui, por volta das 12h, hora em que praticamente anoiteceu.
> 
> Neste momento chove moderado, vento fraco a moderado.



aqui também igual, e levantou-se uma grande ventania


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 14:25)

Neste momento chove  bem, sigo com *4.0 mm acumulados* e algum frio (*12,3ºC*).


----------



## Templariu (15 Nov 2012 às 14:26)

Boas,
em Alpiarça começou a chuver à 5min , moderada com muito vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2012 às 14:26)

Acumulados 6,0 mm.

A temperatura mantém-se nos 14,0 ºC.

Vai chovendo a um rain rate de 5,6 mm/h.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2012 às 14:40)

Sigo com apenas *12,9ºC* e 85% de humidade.

Vento, agora nulo, e *7,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## zejorge (15 Nov 2012 às 14:42)

Boa tarde

Por aqui é já bem visível o aproximar da frente. O vento tem estado moderado de SE e a temperatura é de 20,0º, quanto a precipitação.....é dentro de momentos....


----------



## BrOliveira (15 Nov 2012 às 14:42)

O céu acabou de ficar negro mas ainda não chove.

 19.2ºC   61% HR

1007 hPa

 27 km\h SW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2012 às 14:43)

Acumulados 7,2 mm.

E continua a um rate de 3,8 mm/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 14:44)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a descer, sigo com *12,0ºC*,cai um belo aguaceiro.


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Nov 2012 às 14:44)

Chove e chove, com 12ºC e vento já moderado!


----------



## BrOliveira (15 Nov 2012 às 14:53)

Jà começou


----------



## DRC (15 Nov 2012 às 15:03)

BrOliveira disse:


> Jà começou



Aí começou e aqui já está a acabar, a chuva já cai fraca e começam a surgir algumas abertas a Oeste.


----------



## kelinha (15 Nov 2012 às 15:16)

Olá a todos.

Hoje preciso da ajuda aqui dos membros "masters" a interpretar cartas, previsões, etc, etc, porque eu sou claramente leiga nesse aspecto!

Ora portanto, preciso de confirmar ainda hoje se marco um paintball para sábado, em Pombal. Tenho visto o meteo.pt, e se ontem previa chuva moderada, hoje prevê aguaceiros. Eu NÃO SEI se existe alguma forma de poder prever assim MAIS OU MENOS o que esperar para o fim de semana... É já depois de amanhã, será que algum de vocês me pode ajudar? Please!!


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Nov 2012 às 15:21)

DRC disse:


> Aí começou e aqui já está a acabar, a chuva já cai fraca e começam a surgir algumas abertas a Oeste.



Ou seja, ainda vai aparecer o sol hoje, pensava que era a tarde toda a chover?!


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2012 às 15:22)

kelinha disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Hoje preciso da ajuda aqui dos membros "masters" a interpretar cartas, previsões, etc, etc, porque eu sou claramente leiga nesse aspecto!
> 
> Ora portanto, preciso de confirmar ainda hoje se marco um paintball para sábado, em Pombal. Tenho visto o meteo.pt, e se ontem previa chuva moderada, hoje prevê aguaceiros. Eu NÃO SEI se existe alguma forma de poder prever assim MAIS OU MENOS o que esperar para o fim de semana... É já depois de amanhã, será que algum de vocês me pode ajudar? Please!!



Para Sábado é de esperar alguma instabilidade em especial até ao início da tarde, ou seja, até ao fim da manhã podem (e devem, segundo os modelos) ocorrer aguaceiros, mas já nada de especial, talvez um ou outro moderado. A partir da tarde a tendência é para melhoria. 

O vento é que será no geral forte a muito forte durante todo o dia de sábado devido à aproximação do núcleo da depressão. 

---

Para voltar ao tópico  o céu está a clarear por aqui e já deixou de chover.

Vento fraco. A temperatura desceu bem para os 13,7ºC.


----------



## kelinha (15 Nov 2012 às 15:24)

Obrigada! Era mesmo o tipo de resposta que eu precisava!


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2012 às 15:28)

Lightning disse:


> Para Sábado é de esperar alguma instabilidade em especial até ao início da tarde, ou seja, até ao fim da manhã podem (e devem, segundo os modelos) ocorrer aguaceiros, mas já nada de especial, talvez um ou outro moderado. A partir da tarde a tendência é para melhoria.
> 
> O vento é que será no geral forte a muito forte durante todo o dia de sábado devido à aproximação do núcleo da depressão.



Vento mais forte será na 6f, sábado já teremos o nulceo da depressão em cima..


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Nov 2012 às 15:30)

Pois parece que vai passar bem rápido esta depressão!!


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2012 às 15:34)

stormy disse:


> Vento mais forte será na 6f, sábado já teremos o nulceo da depressão em cima..



Obrigado pela correcção. 

Aí vem o sol, que já espreita. O céu está mesmo muito negro a este (para os lados do interior), o contraste é mesmo impressionante. 

EDIT 15:38 - Lindíssimo duplo arco-íris neste momento!


----------



## DRC (15 Nov 2012 às 15:56)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pois parece que vai passar bem rápido esta depressão!!



Sim, no satélite vê-se que já está mesmo a acabar de passar aqui pela região de Lisboa e não parece que venham lá aguaceiros atrás, pelo menos para já.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2012 às 15:56)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *16,9ºC*, depois de uma máxima de 20,3ºC.  Céu muito nublado e vento moderado. 
Começou agora a chover. 

Mínima: 9,3ºC.



AnDré disse:


> Às 1h, Lousã (aeródromo) e Coimbra (aeródromo) com 18,6ºC e 17,5ºC respectivamente. Ambas as estações estavam com vento de leste e humidade relativa do ar na casa dos 60%.
> 
> Estes valores vão de encontro à previsão do ALADIN.
> 
> ...


Na estação de Coimbra (aeródromo) a temperatura desceu até aos 15ºC e por volta das 23h, com o aumento da intensidade do vento, a temperatura começou a subir até aos 17,5ºC, registados à 1h. A partir daí desceu até atingir a mínima de 14,6ºC.

Coimbra (Aeródromo):










Já na estação de Coimbra (Bencanta), a temperatura começou a subir a partir das 4h:


----------



## F_R (15 Nov 2012 às 15:59)

Chegou a chuva por cá na última meia hora 

1,6mm acumulados

A temperatura desceu dos 20,6ºC para os 12,7ºC actuais


----------



## kelinha (15 Nov 2012 às 16:07)

Epá em Coimbra está a pôr-se um tempo muito estranho, assim de repente. O céu ficou completamente nublado, e o vento aumentou imenso. Também noto a temperatura mais baixa, mas não tenho aqui nenhuma maneira de saber quantos graus estão...


----------



## dahon (15 Nov 2012 às 16:08)

A velocidade do vento disparou e começou a chover por Coimbra.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Nov 2012 às 16:46)

kelinha disse:


> Epá em Coimbra está a pôr-se um tempo muito estranho, assim de repente. O céu ficou completamente nublado, e o vento aumentou imenso. Também noto a temperatura mais baixa, mas não tenho aqui nenhuma maneira de saber quantos graus estão...


Sim, a temperatura tem estado a descer. Há cerca de 45min estavam *16,9ºC*, agora estão *13,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2012 às 17:29)

Boas

A frente já deixou esta zona rendeu aqui 9,4mm e uma rajada máxima de 50km/h

Penso que nas próximas horas não teremos nada de relevante até termos de novo um agravamento bem mais interessante que este de hoje a partir da manha de sexta!

Máxima 19,2ºC
Mínima 10,9ºC

Agora 13,7ºC, 94%hr, 1013,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## BrOliveira (15 Nov 2012 às 17:34)

A OESTE, na direcção do Mar, já apresenta céu limpo. São os últmos aguaceiros.

 12.4ºC  89% HR

 1008.4 hPa

 6.9 km\h SE

O pluviometro não funcionou


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2012 às 17:35)

Boa tarde, manhã instável pela margem sul, pelas 11h abateu-se uma violenta chuvada acompanhada de vento forte com rajadas. Após isso o tempo acalmou e neste momento continua tudo muito nublado com algumas abertas.
Temperatura actual de 15,6ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Nov 2012 às 17:47)

Céu muito escuro, será algum aguaceiro!?


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2012 às 17:48)

Não choveu mais, e a temperatura tem subido ligeiramente. 13,8ºC actuais.

86% de humidade e 5,8 km/h de SO (225º). 

Pressão nos 1011 hPa e *8,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 18:05)

Boa noite 

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*:

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *14,0ºC*
Vento: *24 km/h de S/SE*
Humidade: *87%*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,6 mm*


----------



## Ricardo Martins (15 Nov 2012 às 18:08)

Por estas bandas cai um ligeiro aguaceiro 

edit: Foram apenas 3 minutos de alegria


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Nov 2012 às 18:19)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Por estas bandas cai um ligeiro aguaceiro
> 
> edit: Foram apenas 3 minutos de alegria



HAHA , mas amanhã ou ainda hoje á noite há mais.


----------



## BrOliveira (15 Nov 2012 às 18:23)

:assobio:





BrOliveira disse:


> A OESTE, na direcção do Mar, já apresenta céu limpo. São os últmos aguaceiros.
> 
> 12.4ºC  89% HR
> 
> ...



o pluviometro caiu  tenho de fazer um novo apoio; mais um trabalho nocturno :assobio:


----------



## Ricardo Martins (15 Nov 2012 às 18:29)

Rainstorm disse:


> HAHA , mas amanhã ou ainda hoje á noite há mais.



Calmaaaaaa que ainda agora está a cair  
Já dura à 2 minutos 

Edit:
Parece que por agora acalmou... estava mesmo à espera que saisse do trabalho...


----------



## Teles (15 Nov 2012 às 19:03)

Boas , deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje de tarde que foram seguidas de forte precipitação durante o resto da tarde:


----------



## dASk (15 Nov 2012 às 19:34)

fotos porreiras  por aqui a frente largou já 17mm a julgar pelos acumulados que tenho lido é um dos melhores de hoje! Vamos ver o que o resto dela nos reserva!


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Nov 2012 às 21:43)

Parece que chegou uma massa de ar mais quente e húmida, com bastante nebulosidade baixa e humidade alta mas está  e tem estado a chover moderado a forte!


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2012 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

Em Miranda do Corvo, cerca as 16H00 abateu-se um temporal que durou breves minutos, em que passou do vento fraco para vento forte.

A estação amadora do local apenas registou uma rajada de 48,3 km/h, mas ao ver chuva passar em horizontal apenas é possível com vento bem superior.

Na minha estação registei Raj max. de 74,5 km/h às 16H08.

Tmax: 22,2ºC

Precip: 7,6mm

Tactual:14,5ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Nov 2012 às 22:15)

Edit: DILUVIO, do nada desatou a chover!!


----------



## vitamos (15 Nov 2012 às 22:38)

Rainstorm disse:


> Edit: DILUVIO, do nada desatou a chover!!



Será natural a ocorrência de aguaceiros durante a noite, nota-se bastante actividade no litoral.

PS: Rainstorm, a palavra edit significa "editar" e é usada quando acrescentas algo a uma mensagem. Se estás a fazer um post novo não se trata de nenhum edit


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2012 às 22:54)

O aguaceiro moderado que acabou de cair, durou cerca de 7 minutos, rendeu *1.5 mm*, nada mau 

Aqui está o belo aguaceiro.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2012 às 00:22)

Aqui estou apenas a espera do prato forte a partir da manha que se vai estender bastante tempo com bom pós frontal com vários aguaceiros e trovoadas...a principal linha de atividade deverá ser algo também digna de registo!

A temperatura estagnou nos 13ºC desde as 13horas


----------



## BrOliveira (16 Nov 2012 às 00:28)

Bom dia madrugadores, depois de andar empoleirado no telhado a arranjar o pluviometro, já temos valores.

13.1ºC  89% HR

1009 hPa

 7.5 km\h  SE 

 3.1 mm acumulados


----------



## manganao (16 Nov 2012 às 00:32)

no radar  do I M parece vir ai alguma chuva ainda esta no mar! sera que chega a terra?


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2012 às 00:41)

O dia de ontem terminou com *10,3 mm* acumulados.

De momento, 13,5ºC e 88% de humidade, com 7,2 km/h de SE (125º).


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 01:07)

Gilmet disse:


> O dia de ontem terminou com *10,3 mm* acumulados.



Tens sempre mais precipitação que eu,impressionante
____________________________________________

Os vários aguaceiros que ontem caíram ao longo do dia,proporcionarem um acumulado de *6.1 mm*.
____________________________________________

Neste momento sigo com *13,3ºC* , vento moderado de *SE*, céu nublado e humidade relativa bastante elevada (*98%*).


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Nov 2012 às 01:17)

É possível ter visto vários Clarões para Norte/Noroeste pelas 21h30m/22h no caminho de Setúbal para Alcochete pela A2 e IC32?!?! Quase jurava que eram relampagos (muito) longe.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2012 às 01:23)

É possivel sim senhor, eu consigo avistar daqui vários relâmpagos com raios nuvem-nuvem mas devem estar tão longe que nem se consegue ouvir o barulho.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 01:25)

Segundo o radar, aproximam-se uma belas celulas


----------



## Geiras (16 Nov 2012 às 01:39)

Boa noite! São literalmente visíveis relâmpagos com frequência a W/NW, alguns deles enormes.

Sigo com 14.6ºC.


----------



## boneli (16 Nov 2012 às 01:50)

Vem molho para a capital...pelo menos é o que mostra o radar do IM.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2012 às 08:18)

Bom dia.

Madrugada sem precipitação acumulada, e com mínima de *12,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,2ºC e 28,1 km/h de N (360º), com 91% de humidade, e céu encoberto.

1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Nov 2012 às 09:01)

segundo o SAT24 vêm ai umas boas celulas daqui a alguns minutos em direcção à região costeira de Sintra e à capital. 

http://www.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 09:10)

Bom dia

Temperatura mínima: *12,3ºC*
___________________________________________

Neste momento sigo com *14,4ºC*, céu encoberto, vento moderado de *E/SE* e *97 %* de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 10:59)

Boas, neste momento cai um belo aguaceiro , o vento sopra forte ( *42 km/h*).


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Nov 2012 às 10:59)

Cai um grande aguaceiro aqui na zona do meu trabalho, Terrugem - Sintra.
Alguem me pode confirmar se há trovoada a SE desta zona? de vez em quando oiço um ruido mas não tenho a certeza se será trovoada....


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 11:06)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Alguem me pode confirmar se há trovoada a SE desta zona? de vez em quando oiço um ruido mas não tenho a certeza se será trovoada....



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/ confirma-se 
_______________________________________________

Por aqui houve uma rajada de *58 Km/h*

Ate ao momento, este aguaceiro rendeu *3,3mm*.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 11:28)

Até ao momento, em Odivelas, nada de especial.
Alguma chuva agora de manhã a render 4,2mm em Caneças.

Vento fraco de SE.
14,0ºC (Caneças)


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 11:47)

Esta instabilidade ainda vai durar


----------



## Ricardo Martins (16 Nov 2012 às 11:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/ confirma-se
> _______________________________________________
> 
> Por aqui houve uma rajada de *58 Km/h*
> ...



Quando postei já tinha confirmado no meteo.pt / DEA, mas as que lá estão são do periodo das 24H até a +- 2H... portanto não se confirma...


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2012 às 12:20)

Por aqui a desilusão só ainda não é completa porque estamos a meio do dia e ainda resta a madrugada e manha de Sábado...até agora muito fraco!!! apenas 0,8mm do que vai do dia!


----------



## aoc36 (16 Nov 2012 às 12:28)

chove intensamente na fig da foz


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2012 às 12:36)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro intenso, já é o terceiro hoje.


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 13:21)

Por aqui foi uma manhã de  mas nada de anormal, o mesmo já não posso falar do vento que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.
Estão 15ºC, céu carregado e vento moderado a forte.

Edit: Aproxima-se chuva de sul com o céu carregado!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2012 às 13:49)

Começa agora a chover moderadamente, depois de uma rajada de *56,1 km/h* de S (180º).

Sigo com *3,0 mm* acumulados, e 16,8ºC, com 88% de humidade.

1005 hPa de pressão.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Nov 2012 às 13:50)

Por Tomar, zona de Valdonas, sem comunicações, por isso MeteoTomar sem dados atualizados.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Nov 2012 às 13:56)

Em Setúbal foi uma madrugada/manhã calma.

Ontem pela 1h30m, ainda pensei que fosse um forte trovão, mas não, acho que foi só mesmo um avião que passou mais baixo que o habitual.  E eu feito parvo ainda fui à janela ver se via "espectáculo"  

De resto, só tive em STB até às 12h, depois vim para o Alentejo, mas chuva fraca fraquinha, contudo o vento soprou forte... Lá em casa no 7ºos estores abanaram e bem


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2012 às 13:59)

Gonçalo, por volta dessa hora e nessa zona houve trovoada, pelo que se calhar foi mesmo um trovão


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 14:01)

Boa tarde

Neste momento caiem algumas pingas, o vento sopra bastante forte.
Acabei de ter uma rajada de 72 km/h!!


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 14:05)

Por aqui também estou um pouco desapontado com esta depressão, nem mais de 15 mm de acumulado ainda se verificou por cá!!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 14:29)

Instalou-se um  vendaval  em *Alcabideche*, uma nova rajada de 80,6 km/h

Sigo com 17,0ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 14:32)

Volta a chover com intensidade acompanhada de muito vento!!


----------



## AMFC (16 Nov 2012 às 14:39)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/ntl95TRBjEtJAKeH1Vn3"]Chuva e ventos fortes causam estragos numa extensa Ã¡rea do Algarve - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Houve um tornado no algarve, zona de Silves


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 14:42)

Por aqui sopra um vento meio quente parece-me e o céu está mesmo escuro!!!


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2012 às 14:50)

O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade, no entanto já não chove há um bocado e o céu não está para grandes chuvas, pelo menos para já.


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2012 às 15:22)

Muitas abertas já, só se mantém o vento.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2012 às 15:45)

Por aqui vejo tudo a passar ao lado, Céu muito escuro,Vento moderado a forte de Sul e 18,5ºC.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Nov 2012 às 16:09)

Grupos de reforço de bombeiros dos distritos de Setubal, Evora e Beja, juntamente com um Grupo de reforço ligeiro da Força especial de Bombeiros a caminho de Silves e Lagoa.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 16:10)

Boas
*
Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *16,0ºC*
Vento: *55 km/h de SE*
Humidade: *86%*
Precipitação acumulada: *4,3 mm*


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 16:15)

Logo agora que as árvores estavam a ganhar cores brilhantes por aqui, já metade ficaram despidas também há a relatar 2 quedas de árvores pela zona.

O vento está cada vez mais forte e estão ainda 18ºC, com céu escuríssimo e aguaceiros frequentes.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 16:32)

Por aqui começa a pingar e continua a ventania, entretanto mais uma rajada na ordem dos 80 km/h.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Nov 2012 às 16:44)

Accionado segundo Grupo de Reforço Ligeiro (GREL) da Força Especial de Bombeiros (FEB).
 Accionado Grupo de Reforço Ligeiro (GREL) do Grupo de Intervenção de Protecção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR para o Algarve.


----------



## Microburst (16 Nov 2012 às 16:59)

Boa tarde

Tenho também a reportar algumas quedas de árvores em Almada devido ao vento forte que se levantou sobretudo a partir das 13h/14h. Têm caído aguaceiros moderados esporádicos e de curta duração, nada de especial para já a não ser de facto o forte vento que se faz sentir.


Edit: A esta altura tempo muito escuro a Sul


----------



## RickStorm (16 Nov 2012 às 17:09)

Boa tarde

E caiu uma enorme chuvada agora (de curta duração mas com boa intensidade). O céu escureceu bastante dum minuto para o outro...


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2012 às 17:10)

Boas

Aqui registei a rajada mais alta até agora este ano 66,0km/h este valor pode ser batido ainda neste evento!

A chuva tem caído muito pouco frequentemente e fraca apenas tenho acumulado 1,0mm

Espero um agravamento durante a próxima noite e madrugada com a chegada do centro da depressão e dos possíveis fortes aguaceiros com trovoada


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *16,7ºC*, céu nublado e vento moderado.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 8,9ºC
Máxima: 17,6ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 17:26)

Passou á pouco uma grande chuvada acompanhada de rajadas de 80 km/h talvez, agora permanece bem escuro e vento forte!!

E parece-me que a partir desta noite até ao final do dia de amanhã as regiões perto do centro da depressão serão as que mais "temporal" terão!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 17:29)

*
Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *15,5ºC*
Vento: *55 km/h de SE*
Humidade: *91%*
Precipitação acumulada: *5,1 mm*


----------



## cactus (16 Nov 2012 às 17:35)

Por aqui na minha zona chuva fraca por vezes moderada de pouca duracao , sinal para o vento que tem vindo ( parece-me ) a aumentar , 15ºC agora .


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2012 às 17:53)

Aguaceiros moderados, que passam muito rápido e que são acompanhados de vento forte. Temperatura a rondar os 15ºC e humidade elevada nos 88%.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 18:29)

Nos ultimos 30 minutos,caiu um aguaceiro moderado/forte. Por aqui em *Alcabideche*, esta chuvada proporcionou um acumulado de *4mm*, nada mau.  Segundo o radar do I.M, houve de facto uma boa rega em inúmeras localidades dos concelhos de Cascais, Sintra e Mafra.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2012 às 19:26)

Boa noite, início de noite por aqui com alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados e vento moderado a forte de Sul/SE. 
O Céu continua muito nublado, apesar de não dar para ver por estar escuro nota-se que deve estar prestes a chover outra vez. Actuais 16,3ºC.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Nov 2012 às 19:29)

Sim, Aqui em Mafra houve agora uma boa rega!  O vento mantém-se forte e aguaceiros fortes pontuais!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Nov 2012 às 19:31)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Aqui em Mafra as condições têm vindo a agravar, com aguaceiros mais pontuais e vento mais forte. Mas penso não se vir a tratar de nada "huge"...


----------



## PTbig (16 Nov 2012 às 19:32)

Boas pessoal aqui na Tapada Das Merces, Chove forte à cerca de 30 Min. a agua já desce a rua com bastante corrente e já supera a altura do lancil, que têm +/- 10 cm .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 19:36)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Sim, Aqui em Mafra houve agora uma boa rega!  O vento mantém-se forte e aguaceiros fortes pontuais!


 
Uma curiosidade, estás a reportar de Mafra mesmo ou  de uma localidade dos arredores? Podes especificar o local sff?


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 19:37)

Guadiana em grande estilo... parece estar a reanimar...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Nov 2012 às 19:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Uma curiosidade, estás a reportar de Mafra mesmo ou  de uma localidade dos arredores? Podes especificar o local?



Boas! 

Mafra centro, a dois minutos do mai-lindo Palácio Nacional!

O que se tem mantido é o vento bastante forte, com alguns aguaceiros fortes. Por enquanto...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Nov 2012 às 19:43)

Agreste disse:


> Guadiana em grande estilo... parece estar a reanimar...



Boas! Qual a fonte desse radar? Não coincide com o do IM da mesma hora.
´bora lá desculpar a "ignorância", mas ainda sou "caloiro" por aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Mafra centro, a dois minutos do mai-lindo Palácio Nacional!



É sempre bom  para o forum aparecer alguém a reportar dados dessa zona, por vezes faço seguimento nos arredores de Mafra,a partir de Monte Bom, junto a um vale.
_________________________________________

Sigo com *15,1ºC*,céu nublado e vento moderado.

O valor da precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *10 mm*, nada mau.


----------



## dASk (16 Nov 2012 às 19:47)

JoãoLuisAguiar tem que seleccionar o radar de Loulé e no produto(máximo de reflectividade) dá um melhor aspecto á coisa


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Nov 2012 às 19:54)

dASk disse:


> JoãoLuisAguiar tem que seleccionar o radar de Loulé e no produto(máximo de reflectividade) dá um melhor aspecto á coisa



Muito obrigado!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Nov 2012 às 19:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> É sempre bom  para o forum aparecer alguém a reportar dados dessa zona, por vezes faço seguimento nos arredores de Mafra,a partir de Monte Bom, junto a um vale.
> _________________________________________
> 
> Sigo com *15,1ºC*,céu nublado e vento moderado.
> ...



Muito bem! Eu ainda estou a começar por aqui... E o vento continua bem forte!


----------



## dASk (16 Nov 2012 às 20:05)

a situação no Alentejo parece estar complicada a linha ferroviária do sul ja está cortada e a protecção civil já está a pedir reforços por não estarem a dar conta das ocorrências...


----------



## dASk (16 Nov 2012 às 20:22)

já chove forte! parece que vamos ter alguma animação nas próximas horas!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

Belo dia este, mais um aguaceiro, sempre a somar.
A precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *11 mm*.


----------



## Geiras (16 Nov 2012 às 20:36)

Boa noite. Por aqui a precipitação rendeu 8.7mm e o vento uma rajada máxima de 49km/h. Neste momento começou a chover novamente com alguma intensidade e o vento também aumentou ligeiramente, 25km/h.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Nov 2012 às 20:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo dia este, mais um aguaceiro, sempre a somar.
> A precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *11 mm*.



É sempre a somar! Aguaceiros mais fortes em Mafra. Neste momento, chuva bastante intensa e vento, o que já dura há uns minutos, tornando difícil a circulação rodoviária. Mas, até ver, nada de alarmante.


----------



## CJVPS (16 Nov 2012 às 20:38)

Nos últimos 10 minutos na Póvoa da Galega (Mafra) tivémos aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2012 às 20:53)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2012 às 20:55)

CJVPS disse:


> Nos últimos 10 minutos na Póvoa da Galega (Mafra) tivémos aguaceiros fortes.



O mesmo também aqui perto de Loures. Arriscaria-me mesmo a dizer que foram os mais fortes do dia de hoje, e talvez desde o início do evento.


----------



## Geiras (16 Nov 2012 às 21:04)

Aguaceiro torrencial mas curto há instantes! O vento ainda continua com rajadas na ordem dos 40km/h! 

10.0mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2012 às 21:07)

Boa noite.

Tarde de aguaceiros e vento forte, com um valor máximo de *69,0 km/h* pelas 15:14.

De momento, 15,6ºC com 88% de humidade, e 40,3 km/h de S (180º).

*10,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## dASk (16 Nov 2012 às 21:08)

chove copiosamente desde há cerca de 20m o que fez disparar o saldo de 5,8mm para 16mm


----------



## dASk (16 Nov 2012 às 21:10)

*110mm/h*


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 21:20)

Tem chovido bastante desde das 20:00, e mais estará para vir com o núcleo frio com instabilidade também!


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2012 às 21:27)

Miséria por aqui nada acontece digno de registo ainda apenas 2,6mm  mas mantenho que se vai agravar com fortes aguaceiros e trovoada durante a noite/madrugada


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 21:43)

miguel disse:


> Miséria por aqui nada acontece digno de registo ainda apenas 2,6mm  mas mantenho que se vai agravar com fortes aguaceiros e trovoada durante a noite/madrugada



Não te preocupes que as trovoadas vão chegar aí!!


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2012 às 21:55)

Que chuvada que acabou de cair!
Muito intensa mas também muita rápida.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Nov 2012 às 21:57)

Rainstorm disse:


> Não te preocupes que as trovoadas vão chegar aí!!



Em Mafra também não passa de chuva com algumas rajadas de vento
Aguardemos!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 22:04)

Boas

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *14,4ºC*
Vento: *29 km/h de SO*
Humidade: *93%*
Precipitação acumulada: *11mm*


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 22:05)

Já acumulei hoje 20mm!!

Principalmente devido á chuva diluviana desta noite!


----------



## Microburst (16 Nov 2012 às 22:39)

miguel disse:


> Miséria por aqui nada acontece digno de registo ainda apenas 2,6mm



Estava a ver que era o único aqui da região da Grande Lisboa e Península de Setúbal a ver tudo passar ao lado. Agora até o vento forte se foi... 

Vai pingando a espaços até porque os aguaceiros vão caindo a norte de Lisboa e na parte mais a sul da margem sul, passo a redundância, e até já dá para se verem estrelas de vez em quando. 

Dados actuais: temperatura 16,1ºC, precipitação acumulada 3,2mm, humidade 89% e pressão nos 1002,9hpa.


----------



## dASk (16 Nov 2012 às 22:45)

por aqui não me posso queixar.. *22,2mm* e vem lá mais dentro de minutos! já é o mês mais chuvoso do ano por aqui e tou a escassos mm de passar os 100mm mensais!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2012 às 23:09)

Vão caíndo aguaceiros com alguma frequência. *14,3 mm* acumulados, e 15,1ºC.

88% de humidade e 21,2 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## cactus (16 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

há pouco choveu torrencialmente por largos minutos ! Por agora o pingo pingo outra vez .


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2012 às 23:25)

Agora sim vem lá o melhor da festa e do evento para aqui  precipitação até agora 4,6mm


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Nov 2012 às 23:27)

Hum... Muita água por estes lados, muita mesmo.
Agora a SW vem algo sim, mas não me parece grande coisa. Veremos.


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 23:43)

Muita água vai escorrendo por aqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2012 às 23:43)

Sucessivos aguaceiros fortes que por aqui passam desde há cerca de duas horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2012 às 23:44)

9,0 mm por Queluz, vai uma bela rega hoje e continua.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2012 às 00:03)

Boa noite pessoal

O dia de ontem proporcionou registos interessantes,como por exemplo um  acumulado de *11,2 mm* e  uma  rajada máxima de  82,1 km/h. 

________________________________________

Neste momento tudo calmo, sigo com *13,9ºC* , vento moderado e céu nublado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Nov 2012 às 00:20)

Boa noite

_*Anteontem, 15 de Novembro*_:

Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado ao início da tarde e com aspeto escuro. Períodos de chuva durante a tarde, por vezes FORTE.
Vento moderado de SE.

Máx: 19.1ºC
Mín: 11.0ºC

Precipitação: 17.9mm

_*16 de Novembro*_:

Céu muito nublado, períodos de chuva, embora pouco frequentes, e vento moderado a FORTE do quadrante Sul.

Máx: 15.9ºC
Mín: 12.1ºC 

Precipitação: 2mm


_*Sigo*_ com céu nublado, vento fraco e 14.6ºC.

Bom Fim-de-Semana


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2012 às 00:54)

16mm acumulados ontem. A primeira hora de hoje já vai com 5.5mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2012 às 02:02)

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado,durou 5 minutos, rendeu *1 mm*.


Entretanto,o radar do I.M mostra alguma animação para as próximas horas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2012 às 03:14)

Autentico diluvio durante uns 20/30 minutos (ainda decorre), com rajadas fortes.

Agora pareceu-me ouvir alguns trovões, estarei certo?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2012 às 03:25)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *14,5ºC*
Vento: *24 km/h de Oeste*
Humidade: *100%*
Precipitação acumulada: *1,5 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2012 às 03:42)

Acumulados ontem 8,0 mm.

---

Hoje, em pouco mais de 2 horas, acumulou-se mais precipitação do que ontem durante todo o dia. 

Já com 17,2 mm acumulados e continua a chover fraco a moderado.

Há minutos o rain rate atingiu os 126,0 mm/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2012 às 03:51)

Uma situação bem definida de fluxo de SO, com vento especialmente forte principalmente a Norte do Cabo de Sines até ao Cabo da Roca, gradualmente mais forte à medida em que entramos em mar alto, a cerca de 100 km da costa, onde se dá o pico de velocidade à superfície.

Cenário a manter-se durante as próximas horas.

Em Moscavide há pouco registou-se uma rajada de 50 km/h. Bastante invulgar para o local.


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2012 às 07:05)

Madrugada bastante chuvosa com a zona a ser sucessivamente atingida por células que descarregaram até ao momento, 23.7mm.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 08:58)

Noite e madrugada chuvosa com um acumulado á volta dos 20mm, por agora tudo calmo mas mais células se aproximam de oeste parece-me!

EDIT: Neste momento o centro de baixa pressão está mesmo sobre Lisboa, ou seja os aguaceiros passam ao lado e o vento é fraco ou nulo!


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 10:27)

Bem por agora o sol brilha e está  na rua, mais parece Primavera, vamos lá ver se quando o vento rodar para noroeste temos mais ar frio!


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2012 às 11:18)

Boas

Muita chuva aqui de madrugada 18,0mm acumulados com um rain rate máximo de 101,0mm/h (07:43)

De manha não choveu mais!! até tem estado sol o vento acalmou a rajada máxima foi de 62,8km/h (02:52)

Temperatura 16,2ºC com uma humidade de 97% e pressão de 1002,0hpa o centro da depressão está neste momento a rodar na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal com deslocamento para SE


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (17 Nov 2012 às 11:20)

*Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Bom dia!

manhã calma por Mafra, temperaturas a rondar os 13 ºC e, por enquanto, sem chuva. Vento fraco.

Mas enquanto se mantém a calmaria, a meteorologia avisa que nas próximas horas se mantêm as condições para que surjam fenómenos como o que ocorreu ontem. 

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vid...2892481&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Abraços!


----------



## DracoLX (17 Nov 2012 às 11:43)

Boas pessoal. O que podemos esperar ainda para a parte da tarde aqui na nossa zona? É impressão minha ou ainda podem acontecer episódios de chuva e ventos relativamente fortes? (Não estou a falar em episódios extremos)


----------



## Lightning (17 Nov 2012 às 12:01)

DracoLX disse:


> Boas pessoal. O que podemos esperar ainda para a parte da tarde aqui na nossa zona? É impressão minha ou ainda podem acontecer episódios de chuva e ventos relativamente fortes? (Não estou a falar em episódios extremos)



Ainda existe uma atmosfera instável capaz de gerar aguaceiros e trovoadas, que podem ser moderados a fortes. Tirando isso não há mais nada a referir. Penso que podem também trazer uma rajada ou outra, mas nada comparado com o que já passou. Muito mais fraco...


----------



## ct5iul (17 Nov 2012 às 12:05)

Bom Dia

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 16.9 ºC
Temp Mini: 13.9ºC
Rajada Maxima: 39.3 km/h 


Temp actual 16.5ºC 12:00

Pressão: 1001.7Hpa 12:00
Intensidade do Vento: 28.6 km/h 12:00
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: WSW
Temperatura do vento: 14.3ºC 12:00
Humidade Relativa:86% 12:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 22.1 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Medio 12:00
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2012 às 12:16)

Boas

Minima de hoje: *12,3ºC*
____________________________________________

Neste momento, sigo com *16,1ºC* e vento moderado.
Os vários aguaceiros que cairam durante a madrugada e manha proporcionaram um acumulado de *7 mm*.


----------



## DRC (17 Nov 2012 às 12:18)

Belo aguaceiro que acaba de passar, rápido mas intenso.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2012 às 12:22)

Boa tarde.

Cai de momento um novo aguaceiro. No total, sigo com *11,0 mm* acumulados desde as 00h.

15,5ºC, depois de uma mínima de *14,2ºC*, e 88% de humidade.

Registei *59,8 km/h* durante a madrugada. De momento, o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## DracoLX (17 Nov 2012 às 12:22)

Lightning disse:


> Ainda existe uma atmosfera instável capaz de gerar aguaceiros e trovoadas, que podem ser moderados a fortes. Tirando isso não há mais nada a referir. Penso que podem também trazer uma rajada ou outra, mas nada comparado com o que já passou. Muito mais fraco...


Obrigado Lightning.

Abraço


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2012 às 12:57)

Total de 29mm até ao momento.


----------



## dASk (17 Nov 2012 às 13:09)

Farto-me de rir com tamanha ignorância! a jornalista da tvi que está a cobrir os estragos diz que passou um furacão em Lagoa! impressionante...


----------



## Lightning (17 Nov 2012 às 13:10)

dASk disse:


> Farto-me de rir com tamanha ignorância! a jornalista da tvi que está a cobrir os estragos diz que passou um furacão em Lagoa! impressionante...



Eu também estava a ver a reportagem. E, se queres que te diga, nem piada mete sequer... Mete é vergonha não saberem do que falam.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2012 às 13:11)

dASk disse:


> Farto-me de rir com tamanha ignorância! a jornalista da tvi que está a cobrir os estragos diz que passou um furacão em Lagoa! impressionante...



É verdade e não se limitou a dizer 1 vez foi logo umas 3 ou 4 vezes


----------



## dASk (17 Nov 2012 às 13:19)

O que interessa é ter uma cara bonita! Ora então temos um furacão que atingiu apenas Lagoa e Silves e durante uns segundos. eheh! Desculpem o offtopic mas isto é caricato!


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 13:25)

dASk disse:


> O que interessa é ter uma cara bonita! Ora então temos um furacão que atingiu apenas Lagoa e Silves e durante uns segundos. eheh! Desculpem o offtopic mas isto é caricato!



Também não percebo porque confundem furacão que tem normalmente vários km de largura com tornado que é um funil com no máximo 1km de largura.


----------



## Lightning (17 Nov 2012 às 13:31)

Rainstorm disse:


> Também não percebo porque confundem furacão que tem normalmente vários km de largura com tornado que é um funil com no máximo 1km de largura.



Vou ter que te corrigir pois também estás enganado  o funil de um tornado pode muito bem ter mais do que 1 km de largura. Não tem largura "limitada". 

---

Por agora céu nublado com algumas abertas, o sol espreita e estão 17,9ºC. O vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2012 às 13:36)

Nos últimos minutos o vento(nortada) aumentou de intensidade, 3 rajadas na ordem dos *60 km/h*. A temperatura encontra-se nos *16,0ºC*, céu encoberto e *80%* de humidade.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2012 às 13:39)

Aqui vento nulo a pouco quando estava o centro aqui por cima agora vento fraco, passou um aguaceiro ao lado deixou apenas uns pingos aqui a precipitação vai em 18,2mm não deve chover muito mais hoje cada vez vai sendo menos frequentes os aguaceiros

Temperatura de 17,5ºC e pressão nos 1001,6hPa


----------



## zejorge (17 Nov 2012 às 14:38)

Boa tarde

Por aqui chove com bastante intensidade. A temperatura é de 14,1º, o vento está a rodar lentamente para NO e sopra fraco a moderado.A pecipitação acumulada é de 14,4mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2012 às 14:52)

Depois duma manhã e início de tarde com alguns aguaceiros moderados, a tarde segue com céu parcialmente nublado, com bastantes abertas e vento forte de NW.

A noite foi de aguaceiros muito fortes, diluviais, e com rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2012 às 15:14)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual:*15,7ºC*
Vento: *40 km/h de Norte*

Neste momento, boas abertas.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 16:26)

A oeste muito escuro mesmo será que ainda vamos ter uma ultima chuvada deste evento.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2012 às 16:31)

Bastante escuro, de facto, na faixa N-O-S, no entanto, até agora, sem chuva por aqui.

15,5ºC e 78% de humidade. O vento sopra moderado a forte, actualmente nos 23,4 km/h de NNO (338º).

1004 hPa de pressão, a subir.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

Eu acho que está mais azul que negro, 

Mas está mesmo escuro a W daqui, pelo radar uma última linha aproxima-se, trazendo chuva fraca/moderada. É a despedida.

*Edit 16h39:* Já chove.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 17:02)

Nem chuva tenha essa linha, apenas mais vento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2012 às 18:11)

Que grande vendaval, está muito desagradável na rua, o que vale é que nem está frio, senão com este vento...


----------



## F_R (17 Nov 2012 às 19:50)

13,5ºC

22,4mm acumulados


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2012 às 19:58)

Imenso vento, forte e constante, frequentemente acima dos 40 km/h. 

Por agora, 44,3 km/h de NO (315º). Temperatura estagnadíssima nos 14,9ºC.

1007 hPa de pressão e 78% de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (17 Nov 2012 às 21:09)

Boa noite.

A manhã foi de chuva que acumulou 10,9mm.

Só hoje foi passada a barreira do 400mm acumulados anuais. 

Tmax: 16,2ºC

Tmin: 12,5ºC

Tactual: 12,8ºC


----------



## geoair.pt (17 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

Muito vento por aqui, já tive uma rajada superior a 70km/h


----------



## Gato Preto (17 Nov 2012 às 23:38)

Boa noite,

Venho aqui quase todos os dias, mas normalmente tenho pouco a acrescentar...

Dia muito ventoso (máx. 45,7 km/h às 3:12 a.m.), pouca chuva e algum sol que deu para formar esta ponte colorida: 






Sigo agora com 15,2 ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 23:40)

os prédios deviam manter as cores... mesmo sem ponte havia sempre arco-íris...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Nov 2012 às 00:27)

Durante este dia, _*17 de Novembro*_, céu nublado, ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros e vento fraco/moderado.

Máx: 15.0ºC
Mín: 12.2ºC

Precipitação: 2.1mm

_*Sigo*_ com céu nublado, vento fraco e 12.4ºC

Bom Domingo


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2012 às 00:39)

Despeço-me com 14,4ºC, 79% de humidade, e ainda algum vento, embora ligeiramente mais fraco.

28,1 km/h de N (360º) e 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2012 às 01:11)

Boa noite

Neste momento encontro-me na Serra das Minas (Sintra),a altitude ronda os 130 mts.

Sigo com *13,5ºC*,vento forte e céu encoberto.


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Nov 2012 às 10:09)

E lá continua a nortada, mas nem está muito frio hoje com o céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2012 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Madrugada ventosa, com uma *média* máxima de *36,6 km/h*, pelas 2:43.

Mínima de *13,3ºC*.

De momento, 14,7ºC e 70% de humidade. Vento fraco, e céu muito nublado por Fractus.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2012 às 11:59)

Bom dia

Na Serra das Minas (Sintra) a minima ficou-se nos *12,8ºC*.

Neste momento,sigo com *15,6ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Nov 2012 às 12:58)

Bom dia. 

Sigo com *13,2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima: 5,2ºC

Extremos de ontem: 10,5ºC / 15,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

Boa noite pessoal ( de volta a Alcabideche)

*Dia 17*

Precipitação acumulada: *11,2 mm*
Rajada máxima: *68 km/h*
____________________

Hoje foi um dia de muito sol e vento, tendo a rajada máxima atingido os 75 km/h.
_____________________

Neste momento, sigo com *11,9ºC* , vento moderado e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Nov 2012 às 21:05)

Por aqui o vento acalmou e a temperatura foi descendo e bem, por agora já estão 9ºC e 85% de humidade!


----------



## F_R (18 Nov 2012 às 21:08)

Máxima de 18,9ºC

Agora 11,2ºC


----------



## DaniFR (18 Nov 2012 às 21:42)

Boa noite.

Regressaram as noites frias.  Sigo com *6,9ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo. 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 5,2ºC
Máxima: 16,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2012 às 22:20)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *15,2ºC* e actuais 12,1ºC, com vento moderado do quadrante Norte.

19,1 km/h, com 1016 hPa de pressão, e 73% de humidade.


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Nov 2012 às 23:21)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

*Amanhã deverá ser o primeiro dia com nevoeiro mais persistente, especialmente nas terras baixas e zonas de vales.*


Ou seja é possível amanhã encontrar nevoeiro pela zona ribeirinha de Lisboa do Tejo?


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2012 às 01:06)

Despeço-me com 10,8ºC, agora a descer a melhor ritmo, com a fraqueza/nulidade do vento.

77% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2012 às 01:27)

Boas

A noite já segue fresca, *10,6ºC*, vento fraco e algumas nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2012 às 11:25)

Bom dia

A temperatura mínima de hoje desceu aos *8,8ºC*.


Neste momento, sigo com uma temperatura amena, *16,1ºC*, vento fraco e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2012 às 11:32)

Bom dia.

O vento anulou-se durante grande parte da madrugada e permitiu uma mínima de *8,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,7ºC, 5,0 km/h de O (270º), e céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Fractus e Cumulus.

62% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (19 Nov 2012 às 16:38)

Mínima 8,6ºC

Máxima 17,5ºC

Manhã de nevoeiro, agora céu nublado e 15.5ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (19 Nov 2012 às 17:45)

Céu muito nublado por estratos e 12ºC com vento nulo, típica tarde de Novembro.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Nov 2012 às 18:14)

Boa noite.

Neste momento estão *11,7ºC*, com céu nublado e vento fraco/nulo.  

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 5,6ºC
Máxima: 15,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2012 às 22:00)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

*8,8ºC* / *17,3ºC*

________________________


Temperatura actual:  *12,7ºC*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Nov 2012 às 22:35)

_*Resumo de ontem, 18 de Novembro*_:

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Máx: 14.8ºC
Mín: 8.4ºC


_*Durante o dia de hoje*_, céu pouco nublado, com períodos de maior nebulosidade durante a tarde. Pequena inversão térmica ao início da manhã no vale do lis.

Máx: 15.8ºC
Mín: 7.9ºC

Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco e 10.9ºC

Boa Noite


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2012 às 23:18)

Boas

Máxima 17,7ºC
Mínima 10,3ºC

Rajada máxima 19km/h

Agora estão 12,0ºC, 90%Hr, 1018,9hPa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2012 às 00:37)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *16,7ºC*.

De momento, 12,4ºC, em descida lenta, com vento nulo.

75% de humidade, 1017 hPa de pressão, e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2012 às 00:42)

Com algum atraso, aqui fica a nota dos 27,4 mm acumulados no dia 17.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2012 às 02:17)

Boa madrugada!

Por aqui,a temperatura já andou nos *11,7ºC*, no entanto o céu ficou coberto de nuvens, provocando assim uma subida repentina da temperatura para os actuais *13,3ºC*(valor estagnado).O vento sopra fraco do quadrante *SE*, a humidade relativa encontra-se nos *84%*.

Segundo o www.foreca.com, a chuva regressará amanha á tarde por volta das 13/14 horas, e á noite ela cairá com mais intensidade,vamos ver.
Bela frente esta


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 09:03)

O céu vai escurecendo com uma camada de nuvens baixas a vir de sudoeste.
A temperatura é que está fría e humida com 10ºC e 85%.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2012 às 09:14)

Bom dia 

A mínima de hoje ficou-se nos *11,7ºC*

____________________________

Neste momento,sigo com *14,1ºC*, céu encoberto,vento moderado de *SE* e *93%* de humidade.


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 09:21)

Mas que bela frente que vem aí, pode só trazer chuva moderada por vezes mais forte mas será de longa duração!!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2012 às 09:33)

Por aqui, começou a chuviscar.

Temperatura actual:*13,7ºC*
Vento:*15 km/h de E/SE*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2012 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

A chuva chegou cedo, inclusivé mais cedo do que expectava. Tenho *1,0 mm* acumulados, embora de momento não chova.

Mínima de *12,4ºC* e actuais 13,2ºC, com 85% de humidade e vento nulo.

1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 15:25)

Céu cada vez mais encoberto e vento forte.
Vem aí uma tarde e noite ventosa e chuvosa, como á muito não vejo.
EDIT: JÁ CHOVE!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2012 às 16:11)

Boas tardes

Sigo com *15,9ºC*,céu nublado e vento moderado do quadrante Sul.


Até ao momento, a precipitação acumulada é de *0,3 mm*( proveniente de um fraco chuvisco).

________________________________

Segundo o radar, a chuva aparecerá daqui algumas horas.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2012 às 16:24)

Boa tarde. 

Por aqui, a temperatura mantém-se estável nos *14,1ºC*, céu nublado e vento moderado. 

Mínima: 8,1ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 16:37)

A frente parece pouco organizada.
Anda tudo muito calado, pelo radar já deve chover pelo litoral centro a norte de Leiria, não?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Nov 2012 às 17:31)

Em Setúbal o céu está bem escuro, e o vento sopra e bem, mas ainda não caiu nem uma gota de água, pelo menos que eu reparasse!


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2012 às 17:42)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Em Setúbal o céu está bem escuro, e o vento sopra e bem, mas ainda não caiu nem uma gota de água, pelo menos que eu reparasse!



Já choveu, deu para molhar a estrada e acumular 0,2mm

15,2ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 17:54)

Por aqui choveu bem durante 30 minutos por volta das 16:00 com vento forte!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (20 Nov 2012 às 17:57)

Rainstorm disse:


> A frente parece pouco organizada.
> Anda tudo muito calado, pelo radar já deve chover pelo litoral centro a norte de Leiria, não?



Boas , amigo Rainstorm, por aqui e para ja nem pinga(nem pingou durante a tarde)


----------



## dASk (20 Nov 2012 às 18:11)

E eu continuo a achar que esta frente não é nada de especial pelo menos para aqui.  Onde é que vocês vêm essa chuva toda e por tanto tempo?  Espero estar enganado mas não vejo nada que me mostre isso  Conto com prai 10/15mm.. a ver vamos


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2012 às 18:37)

Começou a chover 

Temperatura actual: *15,3ºC*
Vento: *23 km/h de Sul*


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (20 Nov 2012 às 19:04)

Boas!

Em Mafra chove com alguma intensidade, já há algum tempo 

Temperatura a rondar os 13ºC

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## F_R (20 Nov 2012 às 19:18)

Mínima 8,1ºC

Máxima 14,8ºC

Agora 13,9ºC e à espera da chuva


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2012 às 19:20)

Aguaceiro forte de pinga grossa neste momento, com algum vento.


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 19:50)

Já chove intensamente  á meia hora e é para continuar acompanhada de vento moderado!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2012 às 19:51)

Vai chovendo com intensidade variável, 1,6 mm.


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 20:18)

Chove torrencialmente agora e é para durar toda a noite!
Amanhã as ribeiras deveram vir bem cheias e por isso algumas inundações urbanas não são de descartar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2012 às 20:21)

Rainstorm disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora e é para durar toda a noite!
> Amanhã as ribeiras deveram vir bem cheias e por isso algumas inundações urbanas não são de descartar



 Tens a certeza do que escreves?
---

Por aqui continua a chover, agora de forma moderada, já há bastante tempo.

*EDIT 20h29*: Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2012 às 20:28)

4,6 mm, não esperava tanta água .

De momento 14,7ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2012 às 20:30)

Boas

Sigo com *14,3ºC*, aguaceiros e vento moderado.
___________

Precipitação acumulada: *1,8mm*

_____________

Boa chuvada em Lisboa


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2012 às 20:37)

Choveu há instantes com bastante intensidade.
Caneças segue com 6,6mm.


----------



## Lightning (20 Nov 2012 às 20:40)

FORTÍSSIMA chuvada neste momento!


----------



## dASk (20 Nov 2012 às 20:51)

já chove fraco a moderado por aqui.. a ver se vejo alguma coisa daqui a pouco que se possa chamar forte


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 20:57)

Continua a chover


----------



## lsalvador (20 Nov 2012 às 21:00)

Por Tomar começou a chover.


----------



## dASk (20 Nov 2012 às 21:03)

grande chuvada por aqui agora...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Nov 2012 às 21:36)

Em Setúbal já deve ter caído alguma chuvinha, pelo menos o alcatrão já acusa alguma humidade.

Estou aqui encerrado a estudar só vou à janela de vez em qdo fumar o cigarrinho da ordem.


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 21:44)

Por aqui já não chove a algum tempo.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Em Setúbal já deve ter caído alguma chuvinha, pelo menos o alcatrão já acusa alguma humidade.
> 
> Estou aqui encerrado a estudar só vou à janela de vez em qdo fumar o cigarrinho da ordem.



Não foi assim tão pouco!! já deu para correr bastante água!
Acumulados até agora 3,6mm
14,5ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 22:02)

E parece que a chuva moderada a forte está de volta por muitas horas!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2012 às 22:25)

Rainstorm disse:


> E parece que a chuva moderada a forte está de volta por muitas horas!!



Muitas horas? Se depois da meia-noite ainda estiver a chover já é bom.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2012 às 22:25)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *16,3ºC*.

De momento, 12,9ºC com chuva fraca. *8,4 mm* acumulados.

91% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão.

20,5 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2012 às 22:28)

Sigo com *12,9ºC*, aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado de Norte.
Até ao momento, a precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *2.3 mm*.


----------



## Rainstorm (20 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

A frente já passou é que já não chove muito a algum tempo!


----------



## Dead Cowboy (20 Nov 2012 às 22:33)

Rainstorm disse:


> E parece que a chuva moderada a forte está de volta por muitas horas!!




Rainstorm, não há mal nenhum em se ser um apaixonado pela meteorologia e todos os fenómenos associados (aliás estamos cá todos porque, de uma maneira ou de outra, este mundo nos fascina e/ou queremos aprender mais sobre ele), mas acho que às vezes perde a noção do que está a dizer. Já houve de facto chuva moderada a forte aqui por Algés, mas foi coisa para durar 30 minutos e há largos minutos que já não chove. Olhando para o satélite, para o radar e para os modelos, parece-me improvável que vá chover moderadamente a forte durante muitas horas.

Não quero com isto estar a atacá-lo nem a limitar a sua liberdade de expressão - encorajo-a até - mas nem sempre a vontade corresponde à realidade.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## zejorge (20 Nov 2012 às 22:39)

Olá boa noite

Aqui chove há já algum tempo, o que permitiu acumular *9,4 mm*. A temperatura está 12,6º e o vento é nulo.
Amanhá o sol voltará a brilhar....


----------



## Zapiao (20 Nov 2012 às 22:41)

Colegas, no radar o IM aquela escala dos valores de precipitaçao é uma mais valia para se perceber "o quanto chove", mas a minha duvida é: como se distingue a chuva fraca, moderada e forte?


----------



## Lousano (20 Nov 2012 às 22:51)

Boa noite.

Por aqui já chove moderadamente.

Precip: 3,5mm


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2012 às 22:51)

Divide a escala nos 3 níveis que queres considerar e em vez de certeza chama-lhe possibilidade... os ecos não são exactamente a realidade porque o feixe não varre o espaço numa altura constante.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/fundamentos-do-radar-meteorologico-5256.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/radar-como-interpretar-cores-3703.html


----------



## Zapiao (20 Nov 2012 às 23:13)

Agreste disse:


> Divide a escala nos 3 níveis que queres considerar e em vez de certeza chama-lhe possibilidade... os ecos não são exactamente a realidade porque o feixe não varre o espaço numa altura constante.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/fundamentos-do-radar-meteorologico-5256.html
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/radar-como-interpretar-cores-3703.html



Obrigado pelos links, mas a questao prende-se se o verde indica chuva moderada, amarelo chuva forte, vermelho cataclismo etc.


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2012 às 23:16)

Pode-se dizer que o verde será chuva fraca... o amarelo moderada e o vermelho chuva forte... o violeta não me recordo de ver... Não há cataclismos.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Nov 2012 às 23:26)

Agreste disse:


> Pode-se dizer que o verde será chuva fraca... o amarelo moderada e o vermelho chuva forte... o violeta não me recordo de ver... Não há cataclismos.



Desculpa era ironia. E o azul pode considerar-se chuva "miudinha"- chuviscos?


----------



## DaniFR (20 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Boa noite.

Por aqui tem estado a chover fraco desde as 20h, apenas com alguns períodos de chuva mais intensa. 

Temperatura actual: *11,8ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 8,1ºC
Máxima: 14,7ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

A frente vai dando as ultimas!! vai chovendo fraco e o acumulado vai nos 4,6mm

14,2ºC, 98%Hr, 1017,4hPa e vento fraco a rajada máxima foi de 43km/h


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2012 às 23:39)

Pode até nem estar a chover com o azul...


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2012 às 00:01)

O dia terminou com 5,2mm e a chuva acabou!! penso que não deverá chover mais! Sábado temos mais e muito melhor que esta frente


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2012 às 00:24)

O dia de ontem rendeu apenas *2.3 mm*.

____________________________________________

*Neste momento estão 13,0ºC , céu nublado e vento moderado de Norte*.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2012 às 07:40)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *11,4ºC* e actuais 11,9ºC, com céu muito nublado. Não choveu mais, durante a madrugada.

75% de humidade, 1019 hPa de pressão, e vento nulo.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2012 às 10:26)

Zapiao disse:


> Obrigado pelos links, mas a questao prende-se se o verde indica chuva moderada, amarelo chuva forte, vermelho cataclismo etc.



O Agreste já explicou o essencial, porque a altitude a que está a ser detectada a chuva no feixe do radar faz diferença, e isso tem a ver com a altitude das nuvens e também com a distância do que está a ser visto em relação à localização do radar. Quanto mais longe do radar, maior é a altitude mínima à qual o feixe consegue "ver".

Mas para um exemplo simples, é possível para exactamente a mesma tonalidade na imagem e exactamente no mesmo local, ter intensidades diferentes. Por exemplo num caso em que vejas verde claro com nuvens precipitantes de base relativamente alta, e outro exactamente a mesma cor, mas com nuvens de base bastante baixa, apesar da cor semelhante, é bastante provável que no segundo caso até esteja a chover moderado a forte, e no primeiro apenas fraco, pois neste caso das nuvens mais altas, está a ser detectada aquele eco a uma altitude maior, e parte dessa chuva vai-se perder (evaporar) até chegar ao solo, ou seja, o eco do radar sobrestima a precipitação nos níveis baixos. No outro caso, parte da precipitação realmente existente nos níveis baixos é "perdida", ou não "vista" pelo radar, por estar demasiado baixa, e oculta do feixe, e neste caso é subestimada.

Por isso não há uma resposta exacta para isso das cores corresponder exactamente a chuva fraca, moderada, forte, é preciso ter em conta isto. De qualquer forma, a escala em termos de intensidade de precipitação (mm/h) é sempre uma referência razoável.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2012 às 11:14)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *11,3ºC*

_____________________________

No Campo Grande (Lisboa) a temperatura ronda os *12,5ºC* , vento fraco e céu encoberto.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2012 às 14:32)

Boa tarde.

Por Mira-Sintra, temperatura nos 14,6ºC, variando em função da intensidade do vento.

58% de humidade, e 1020 hPa de pressão.

---

Pelo Campo Grande, cerca de 15ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2012 às 16:00)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *13,8ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 6,8ºC
Máxima: 15ºC


----------



## F_R (21 Nov 2012 às 17:15)

Mínima 9,8ºC
Máxima 15,3ºC

Agora 12,9ºC

Acumulou apenas 0,2mm depois da meia noite, ontem acumulou 7,0mm entre as 20 e a meia noite


----------



## Rainstorm (21 Nov 2012 às 17:56)

Por aqui o frio vai se instalando, com algum vento fraco ainda mas espero que se torne nulo para ter uma boa mínima!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2012 às 18:07)

Máxima de *15,0ºC*.

Por agora, ainda com vento a soprar fraco, 11,5ºC e 66% de humidade.

1021 hPa de pressão e céu pouco nublado por núvens altas.


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2012 às 18:37)

Boa noite, dia ontem de Céu muito nublado e alguns períodos de Chuva moderados, embora não tenha sido nada de especial. Por agora a noite segue com Céu pouco nublado , Vento fraco de Norte e temperatura de 14,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2012 às 19:20)

11,5ºC, vamos lá ver até onde vai esta noite.

Vento fraco de norte, era bom que rodasse pra NE.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

Boa noite.

Na última hora verificou-se um arrefecimento acentuado da temperatura. Sigo já com 5,6ºC, mínima do dia, que deverá continuar a descer se o céu se mantiver limpo e o vento nulo.


----------



## Kispo (21 Nov 2012 às 21:49)

10.8ºC neste momento

Noite fresquinha esta...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2012 às 22:04)

Acabei de largar as dezenas, situando-me com *9,9ºC*. 

Vento, oscilando entre fraco e nulo, e 65% de humidade.

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Nov 2012 às 22:26)

_*Ontem, dia 20 de Novembro*_:

Céu nublado, períodos de chuva fraca/moderada, mais significativos a partir do fim da tarde, e vento moderado de SE.

Máx: 14.9ºC
Mín: 9.5ºC

Precipitação: 5.2mm


_*Sigo*_ com céu limpo, vento nulo (boa inversão térmica para esta noite) e 7.1ºC (mínima a descer).
Resumo de hoje, postado amanhã!

Boas


----------



## BrOliveira (21 Nov 2012 às 22:31)

Boa noite, condições actuais:

4.3ºC   86% HR    1020.2 hPa

Vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2012 às 22:38)

Boa noite !

Neste momento sigo com 8.6ºC. Está-se a pôr fresco. 
Saiba mais e coloque gosto em:

https://www.facebook.com/meteomontijo9


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2012 às 23:13)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 16,4ºC 

A temperatura atual é a mínima até agora 11,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2012 às 23:34)

Boas pessoal



Em Alcabideche a noite segue fresca, estão *9,3ºC* , vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Nov 2012 às 00:08)

Terminei o dia com *3,2ºC*, mínima do dia. 

Extremos de hoje (21/11):
Mínima: 3,2ºC
Máxima: 15ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2012 às 00:20)

DaniFR disse:


> Terminei o dia com *3,2ºC*, mínima do dia.
> 
> Extremos de hoje (21/11):
> Mínima: 3,2ºC
> Máxima: 15ºC



Se puderes publica fotos da geada que possivelmente se formará por aí 

________________________________________________

Por aqui, a temperatura encontra-se nos *8,8ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2012 às 00:50)

O vento parou e a temperatura desce como se não houvesse amanhã! *8,8ºC*! 

65% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2012 às 01:29)

Temperatura actual: *8,3ºC*
A sensação térmica ronda os *6ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Nov 2012 às 07:56)

Bom dia.
ceu azul e temperatura actual 0.6ºc
minima  hoje de  0.3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2012 às 08:05)

Bom dia

Hoje foi registada uma  nova mínima, cerca de *5,9ºC*


Neste momento sigo com *7,4ºC*,vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Nov 2012 às 08:11)

Estão ainda 6ºC mas a mínima foi de 5ºC.


----------



## F_R (22 Nov 2012 às 09:29)

Madrugada fria

Mínima 2.6ºC 
Agora 6.0ºC

Algum nevoeiro na parte mais baixa junto ao Tejo

Hoje já tive de tirar algum gelo do vidro do carro e a caminho do trabalho chegou a acusar 0ºC


----------



## PDias (22 Nov 2012 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

hoje quando saí por volta das 07.00H estavam 4,5ºC com céu limpo e sem vento, os campos hoje já estavam branquinhos da geada.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2012 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *6,9ºC* por aqui. 

De momento, 10,6ºC com vento fraco de N (360º). 67% de humidade.

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Nov 2012 às 09:46)

Mínima de *5,1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (22 Nov 2012 às 11:31)

Bom dia

Aqui a mínima foi de *1,1ºC*. 

Neste momento estão *9,4ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2012 às 12:20)

Mínima de uns miseráveis 8,6ºC, obrigado vento .

De momento vento nulo (agora que não é preciso) e 14,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2012 às 13:42)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 7,9ºC o vento nunca foi nulo em toda a madrugada!!

Agora muito sol e 16,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Nov 2012 às 14:14)

Mínima de 6,4 ºC.

Uma manhã fresca de céu limpo.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Nov 2012 às 15:29)

Por aqui o dia continua fresco, mas nada comparado com a manhã onde se sentia em ar gélido, e parece-me que assim que o sol se pôr a tº vai


----------



## BrOliveira (22 Nov 2012 às 15:49)

Hoje a mínima foi de : *0.3 ºC* 

Agora temos :

19.1 ºC    44% HR    1017.7 hPa 

 3.9 km\h  NW


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2012 às 17:09)

Boa tarde.

O vento fraquinho permitiu que a temperatura subisse até aos *16,8ºC*!

De momento, a temperatura já cai rapidamente, com 13,9ºC. Vento nulo! 

51% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Nov 2012 às 17:15)

Vento nulo, céu limpo ou seja vem aí .
Por agora já 12ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2012 às 19:22)

Depois de uma descida bastante rápida, sigo com *9,9ºC* e vento fraquíssimo, com velocidades inferiores a 3 km/h.

62% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2012 às 19:34)

Boa noite

Extremos de hoje:

5,9ºC / 14,5ºC

_________________

Neste momento a noite  segue fria, estão *8,0ºC*,céu limpo, vento fraco de *Nordeste* e *75 %* de humidade.


----------



## BrOliveira (22 Nov 2012 às 20:25)

E a temperatura continua em queda :

*5.9 ºC* 

      85% HR 

      1017.6 hPa 

_3 km\h_  SSE


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2012 às 20:56)

Ainda antes das 21h, sigo com *8,4ºC* e 68% de humidade. 

Vento nulo, ou muito fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2012 às 22:00)

Aqui vai aparecendo uma rajada ou outra de vez em quando, a temperatura está nos 10,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2012 às 22:01)

Vê-se alguma nebulosidade média a Sul. 

Já tive *7,7ºC*, por agora vou com 8,1ºC.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Nov 2012 às 22:19)

Continua a descida com 7ºC, céu limpo e vento inexistente!!
Vamos lá a ver se amanhã acordo com 4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (22 Nov 2012 às 22:53)

Mínima de 3.2ºC registada esta madrugada.

Agora sigo com 6.7ºC e vento a 4km/h de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2012 às 23:04)

Boas

Sigo com *6,6ºC*
Noite gélida


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2012 às 23:09)

Aqui estão 8,4ºC mais junto ao solo porque na estação do terraço é para esquecer 11,1ºC malditas inversões


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2012 às 23:11)

Por aqui a noite segue fresquinha, 7.0ºC por Loures.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Nov 2012 às 23:26)

Resumo de _*ontem, 21 de Novembro*_:

Céu nublado, tornando-se gradualmente limpo ao longo do dia. Vento fraco.

Máx: 14.1ºC
Mín: 5.9ºC

_*Hoje, 22 de Novembro*_: 

Céu praticamente limpo, com períodos de muito nublado a partir do meio da manhã. Formação de *GEADA* durante a madrugada (posto algumas fotos amanhã). 

Máx: 13.6ºC
Mín: 4.0ºC 


Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado por cirrostratus, vento nulo e 7.6ºC

Boa noite


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2012 às 00:02)

Terminei o dia muito próximo da mínima. Sigo com *7,1ºC*. 

74% de humidade e vento nulo, ou fraquíssimo.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2012 às 00:15)

Temperatura actual: *5,6ºC*

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: 1,1ºC
Máxima: 13,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2012 às 01:12)

*Alcabideche*, segue com uns quentes *6,0ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2012 às 01:20)

Despeço-me com *6,8ºC*. 

76% de humidade.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Nov 2012 às 02:06)

Lisboa (500m a Sul do H. Santa Maria)

Sigo com 6.7ºC (4ºandar)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2012 às 07:51)

Manhã fresca, mas esperava menos, (~)7.5ºC.

Céu nublado e nada de nevoeiro, mas penso que as regiões a W/SW, pelo menos, deverão estar com nevoeiro, pois vêm-se os topos de nuvens baixas ao longe.


----------



## PDias (23 Nov 2012 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

quando me fui deitar pelas 01.00H estavam 3,9ºC, de manhã pelas 06.30H estavam 6,0ºC sem vento.

O nascer do Sol hoje (A 10 entre Arruda dos Vinhos e Alverca):












Até logo!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2012 às 10:24)

Bom dia.

A entrada de nebulosidade impediu que a descida fosse mais longa. Mínima de *6,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,8ºC, vento fraco de SSO (202º), 80% de humidade e 1017 hPa.

Céu praticamente encoberto, e nevoeiro nos pontos altos da serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2012 às 12:41)

Boa tarde

Em *Alcabideche* foi registada a minima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno, cerca de *5,8ºC*.
_________________________________________________

Neste momento, o vento sopra moderado de *Sul,* proporcionando assim uma temperatura actual de *16,4ºC*.


----------



## F_R (23 Nov 2012 às 13:44)

Mínima 8,5ºC

Agora 14,6ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2012 às 14:02)

Sigo com 15,4ºC e céu encoberto.

76% de humidade, 10,1 km/h de S (180º) e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2012 às 14:34)

Por aqui o céu encontra-se muito cinzento, principalmente na zona da Serra.

*Sigo com 15,4ºC, vento moderado de Sul e 83% de humidade relativa.*
___________________________

Em principio, a chuva(fraca) aparecerá por volta das 0 horas de Sábado, vamos ver se será assim ou não.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2012 às 15:46)

Eu desde as 13h que estou com 15,1ºC.

Vento fraco de SE e 86%.


----------



## BrOliveira (23 Nov 2012 às 16:33)

Temperatura mínima de hoje: 3.4 ºC
Temperatura máxima de hoje: 16.6 ºC

Actuais:

 15.3 ºC
 73% HR
 1012.4 hPa

 16km\h SSE


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Nov 2012 às 16:48)

Céu muito nublado e escuro com vento moderado de sul e a temperatura já agradável 16ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2012 às 17:17)

Boas tardes

Extremos de hoje:

*5,8ºC* (*mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno*)
*17,2ºC*
____________________________________ 

Actualmente, sigo com *14,3ºC* , vento moderado de *Sul*, céu muito nublado e *78%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2012 às 17:51)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *12,9ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 4,1ºC
Máxima: 14,3ºC


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2012 às 18:01)

Boa tarde. Mínima de 11,3ºC muito devido á nebulosidade alta que começou a entrar já de madrugada. Por agora tudo calmo Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de Sul e 16,1ºC.


----------



## F_R (23 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

Máxima 15,3ºC

Agora 14,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2012 às 19:13)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> quando me fui deitar pelas 01.00H estavam 3,9ºC, de manhã pelas 06.30H estavam 6,0ºC sem vento.
> 
> ...


Boas fotos

Também tirei:


----------



## Lousano (23 Nov 2012 às 19:26)

Boa noite.

Muito vento se sente por aqui.

Vento médio de 45 km/h e rajada máxima de 78 km/h.

Tactual: 15,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2012 às 20:36)

Boa noite.

A temperatura está praticamente estagnada desde o início da tarde, seguindo neste momento com a máxima, de *15,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 83% e 5,8 km/h de S (180º). 1014 hPa de pressão.

Ontem por esta hora estava com cerca de 7ºC a menos.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2012 às 20:46)

Boa noite

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*


Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *14,4ºC*
Vento: *25 km/h do quadrante Su*l
Humidade: *84%*


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2012 às 20:58)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a minima foi de 7,2ºC junto ao solo foi mais baixa 6,0ºC devido a inversão térmica 

A máxima foi de 16,8ºC

Rajada máxima 27km/h

Agora estão 15,7ºc, 91%Hr, 1016,4hPa e vento fraco, já se nota o ar quente e humido (tropical) a entrar a seguir (Sábado) vem as chuvas que podem ser fortes nalgumas regiões.


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Nov 2012 às 21:31)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui por Setúbal a minima foi de 7,2ºC junto ao solo foi mais baixa 6,0ºC devido a inversão térmica
> 
> ...



Pelo menos nesta região centro vamos ter bastante chuva de acordo com os modelos devido a uma linha de instabilidade a vir da RAM e estacionária!


----------



## newlazer (23 Nov 2012 às 21:48)

temperatura atual no estoril : 15,3 graus
céu muito nublado
humidade : 92 %


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2012 às 22:20)

newlazer disse:


> temperatura atual no estoril : 15,3 graus



Bem vindo ao forum Newlazer

Vai ser interessante ver as diferenças de temperatura entre Estoril e Alcabideche 

________________________________________

Por aqui a temperatura tem subido, sigo com os actuais *14,9ºC*.
_____________________________________

A frente vai-se aproximando


----------



## meteo (23 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

Boa Noite 

Ai esperamos nós por mais um episódio de chuva.Não tem sido mau este Outono.Oeiras já ultrapassa os 100 mm este mês.
Venha ela!

Offtopic-Alguem sabe do *Nimboestrato*? Não vem ao fórum há seculos.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2012 às 23:02)

Forte humidade por aqui. E vento ora nulo ora moderado.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (23 Nov 2012 às 23:14)

Boa noite. Aqui para os meus lados a temperatura subiu dos 14º aos 17ºc em apenas 3 horas! (20 as 23H)

sinal de


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2012 às 23:36)

16,0ºC, a temperatura está a subir, na rua tá um vento desagradável tropical de SE.


----------



## newlazer (23 Nov 2012 às 23:47)

obrigado jonas 87

eu vou colocar 3 vezes por dia a temperatura,humidade na localidade neste caso e no estoril


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2012 às 23:58)

15,8ºC por aqui, numa subida ligeiríssima, com 84% de humidade, e 9,4 km/h de SE (125º).

1013 hPa.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Nov 2012 às 23:58)

Boa noite.
A máxima por aqui chegou aos 16º (as 21.50h) e a mínima foi de  3.1º
agora estão 15.6º, vento de SE com media de 18km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2012 às 00:04)

newlazer disse:


> obrigado jonas 87
> 
> eu vou colocar 3 vezes por dia a temperatura,humidade na localidade neste caso e no estoril



boa! 
________________________________


Em *Alcabideche*, o vento já começa a soprar com mais intensidade, estão *15,7ºC*.

Atendendo ás imagens de radar, a linha de instabilidade está bastante "proxima".


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Nov 2012 às 00:41)

Boa noite

Durante o dia _*23 de Novembro*_, apenas céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de SE.  Tempo um pouco frio

Máx: 14.8ºC
Mín: 7.8ºC


*Sigo* com céu nublado, vento fraco/moderado de SE e 14.4ºC.



> _*Quinta-Feira, 22 de Novembro*_:
> 
> Céu praticamente limpo, com períodos de muito nublado a partir do meio da manhã. Formação de GEADA durante a madrugada (posto algumas fotos amanhã).



As prometidas fotos (apesar de também ter havido geada em Leiria, as fotos foram tiradas em São Mamede, concelho da Batalha, mas a diferença não é muita):












































Bom fim-de-semana


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2012 às 00:48)

Belas fotos 4 estações
_______________________

Começou a pingar


----------



## Zapiao (24 Nov 2012 às 05:54)

Chuva fraca por Coimbra com 16º e 1012 mb.


----------



## geoair.pt (24 Nov 2012 às 09:06)

Boas,
14.8ºC 1014.4mb 6mm acumulados (max 15mm/h às 8.16h) vento +-10km/h


----------



## Thomar (24 Nov 2012 às 09:16)

Bom dia! 

Aqui por Cabanas, a noite foi de muito vento.

Agora (e pelo menos desde as 7h30m) muito vento e "morrinha" .


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2012 às 10:51)

5,0 mm de momento vai chovendo fraco.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2012 às 11:37)

Vai chovendo em Odivelas.

Caneças segue com *12,8mm*.

Vento fraco de NO e temperatura nos 14ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2012 às 11:48)

Bom dia.

Mínima até ao momento de *14,6ºC*, seguindo actualmente com 14,7ºC.

Humidade nos 92% e pressão a 1014 hPa. 5,0 km/h de NNO (338º).

Desde as 00h, tenho *12,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## DRC (24 Nov 2012 às 11:56)

Temperatura nos 15,0ºC, humidade nos 93% e chuva fraca pela Póvoa de Santa Iria


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2012 às 12:19)

Boa tarde

Até ao momento a chuva não quis nada com *Alcabideche*, visto  que o acumulado encontra-se nos míseros *1,5 mm*.
Sigo com chuviscos,*15,1ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (24 Nov 2012 às 12:29)

Mínima 13,6ºC

Agora 15,1ºC

3,2mm acumulados


----------



## dASk (24 Nov 2012 às 12:48)

Bom dia a todos.Como não podia deixar de ser no nowcasting ando sempre por cá  Sigo com uns agradáveis 16.1º e vai chovendo fraco, até ao momento *2,4mm*!


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 12:54)

Boas

Tive mínima de 14,2ºC

Chuva ao longo da manha mas fraca vou com 2,0mm até ao momento 

Temperatura 16,3ºC


----------



## cactus (24 Nov 2012 às 13:24)

Por aqui tambem vai chovendo de forma moderada há já algum tempo , temperatura a rondar os 16ºC


----------



## dASk (24 Nov 2012 às 13:28)

É impressão minha ou a parte mais intensa está-se a deslocar para a zona entre o cabo espichel e Sines?


----------



## newlazer (24 Nov 2012 às 13:33)

temperatura atual no estoril : 18,8ºC
chuva fraca
humidade : 85 %


----------



## Brunomc (24 Nov 2012 às 13:37)

> É impressão minha ou a parte mais intensa está-se a deslocar para a zona entre o cabo espichel e Sines?



Sim, segundo alguns modelos a parte que vai ter mais precipitação de forma moderada e por vezes forte será entre o Cabo Espichel e Sines. 
Isto vai ser entre o inicio da tarde até ao final da noite.


----------



## dASk (24 Nov 2012 às 13:39)

mas parece-me que nesta nova actualização do radar do IM que balanceou um pouco mais para Norte e já estou a ver com melhores olhos a coisa  a ver vamos ...


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 13:44)

Continua a chuva pegadinha e sempre da mesma forma vou com 4,6mm, agora de tarde vai se intensificar a chuva nesta zona


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2012 às 14:09)

Boa tarde.

O vento foi diminuindo ao longo da manhã, tornando-se nulo no momento.

Raj. max: 80,3km/h às 06H06.

Deste esse momento começou a chuviscar, tendo acumulado até ao momento 3,6mm.

Tactual: 15,1ºC


----------



## meteo (24 Nov 2012 às 14:50)

Em Oeiras já acumula *7mm* 
Acredito que ultrapasse os 20mm hoje.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 14:53)

Aqui já se está a intensificar a chuva cai moderada de forma certinha e o acumulado vai nos 7,6mm

A temperatura é bastante amena 16,4ºC com uma humidade de 98%


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Nov 2012 às 15:09)

Por aqui vai se intensificando e agora é chuva moderada mas intensa com 15ºC

Tem chovido sem parar por aqui!


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 15:34)

11,0mm e a contar! Chove de forma moderada e assim vai continuar nas próximas horas, o acumulado deverá ser bem interessante ao final do dia!!

16,3ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Nov 2012 às 15:43)

A nebulosidade e a chuva vem de que quadrante?


----------



## Iuri (24 Nov 2012 às 15:48)

Chuva moderada, mas a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Nov 2012 às 15:57)

Chove bastante agora e está bem escuro!!


----------



## Microburst (24 Nov 2012 às 16:05)

Aqui por Cacilhas sigo com 13,2mm, chove agora de forma moderada, visibilidade muito reduzida e escuridão bastante acentuada a uma hora e picos do pôr-do-Sol.


----------



## windchill (24 Nov 2012 às 16:11)

Visibilidade muito reduzida!! A parte de cima dos prédios mais altos está mergulhada no nevoeiro


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2012 às 16:15)

Boas

Sigo com *14,6ºC*, vento fraco e aguaceiros.


Precipitação acumulada: *5,8 mm*


----------



## JPereira (24 Nov 2012 às 16:20)

Olá Boa Tarde. Aqui por Tomar tem chovido praticamente todo o dia e continua uma chuva continúa mas moderada acompanhada de vendo de fraca intensidade.


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2012 às 16:24)

20,0mm em Caneças.

E chove, chove...


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

E chove e chove... vou neste momento com 16,4mm

A temperatura está estagnada nos 16,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2012 às 16:45)

O céu tá roto, há acidentes por todo o lado e piscinas olímpicas  o normal quando chove um pouco demais.

9,4 mm e 14,3ºC, o vento está fraco de NNE.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Nov 2012 às 16:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> O céu tá roto, há acidentes por todo o lado e piscinas olímpicas  o normal quando chove um pouco demais.
> 
> 9,4 mm e 14,3ºC, o vento está fraco de NNE.



Da observação da imagens de radar, parece-me que a precipitação mais forte se dirige para setúbal/lisboa, vinda de SW.

Tem seguido praticamente essa orientação todo o dia, ao longo do vale do tejo!


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Nov 2012 às 17:07)

E parou! mas por pouco tempo, apesar de já estar tudo ensopado!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (24 Nov 2012 às 17:17)

Boas tardes, por aqui depois de uma manha de chuva (Bem chuvidinha, Daquela que se mete à  terra, como diria o meu avô), durante a  tarde praticamente nao choveu, continua o ceu nublado sem percipitação. Dados de hoje chuva 10 mm acumulado e temperatura 15º, Abraços e uma boa noite meteorológica


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 17:40)

21,0mm e chove da mesma forma que tem chovido toda a tarde moderado e persistente


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2012 às 18:00)

Neste momento cai um forte aguaceiro


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Nov 2012 às 18:07)

Continua a chover com intensidade!!


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Nov 2012 às 18:19)

somo 22,6 mm em loures .

Note-se no radar uma mancha enorme em direção a setúbal. Aquilo pode provocar inundações e caves e incidentes a evitar.


----------



## Geiras (24 Nov 2012 às 18:21)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui chove de forma persistente e moderada há já algumas horas. Sigo com 18.5mm e vento fraco, tendo mudado de quadrante (Norte para SE) há pouco.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 18:26)

Bem tem estado a chover intensamente e o acumulado de precipitação deu um grande salto para os 27,0mm e continua a cair sempre da mesma forma!! este é o dia mais chuvoso do ano por aqui até agora...


----------



## cactus (24 Nov 2012 às 18:37)

miguel disse:


> Bem tem estado a chover intensamente e o acumulado de precipitação deu um grande salto para os 27,0mm e continua a cair sempre da mesma forma!! este é o dia mais chuvoso do ano por aqui até agora...



Confirmadissimo , chove pode-se dizer á moda antiga, a fazer lembrar os dias de infancia . Portanto chove moderado alternando com fraco mas persistente ao longo do dia , nevoeiro aqui na minha zona desde as 15 h .


----------



## Microburst (24 Nov 2012 às 18:46)

miguel disse:


> Bem tem estado a chover intensamente e o acumulado de precipitação deu um grande salto para os 27,0mm e continua a cair sempre da mesma forma!! este é o dia mais chuvoso do ano por aqui até agora...



O mesmo por aqui, tal e qual. Chove ininterruptamente desde as 07h30, por volta das 16h tornou-se ainda mais persistente o que me fez atingir por esta altura - 18h45 - os 23,6mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## BrOliveira (24 Nov 2012 às 18:51)

Por aqui desde as 12h que não temos qualquer vestígio de chuva  , mas que deixou um acumulado de : *5.2 mm*

Condições actuais:

 14.4 ºC
 88% HR
 1013.5 hPa
 2 km\h NNE


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 18:55)

Agora abrandou por aqui!! já vou com 29,4mm!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2012 às 19:08)

Boa noite.

Dia com chuva fraca a moderada, sem parar. Mais de 12 horas chuvosas, em Santo Estêvão das Galés, Mafra.

Aqui já por Loures sigo com 15ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 19:16)

Agora parou de chover aqui, breve pausa porque o que vem a caminho de SW é muita fruta!!

*30,4mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2012 às 19:25)

Sigo com *9,4 mm*


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Nov 2012 às 19:38)

miguel disse:


> Agora parou de chover aqui, breve pausa porque o que vem a caminho de SW é muita fruta!!
> 
> *30,4mm*



Também vai chegar aqui?


----------



## lordmag95 (24 Nov 2012 às 19:40)

Imagem do radar do IM (atenção ao que vem SW em direcção a Almada-Setubal):







PS: Boas pessoal, meu primeiro post aqui no forum.


----------



## Thomar (24 Nov 2012 às 19:42)

miguel disse:


> Agora parou de chover aqui, breve pausa porque o que vem a caminho de SW é muita fruta!!
> 
> *30,4mm*



Aqui por Cabanas, tem chovido sem paragens o dia todo, ora chuva fraca ora chuva moderada a forte.
Hoje á tarde dei um saltinho a Setúbal e o panorama era o mesmo.
Pelas imagens de satélite e de radar do IM vem lá mais uma carga valente para esta zona daqui a uma ou duas horas!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2012 às 19:44)

Lisboa: Chuva moderada a forte pela tarde, agora chove fraco.


----------



## dASk (24 Nov 2012 às 19:47)

dia mesmo à moda antiga  e a terra aceita muito bem este ritmo de percipitação! Sigo com *21,4mm* e a chover moderado constante, a julgar também pelo que vem de sw penso que vai ser um acumulado porreiro pra hoje, tipo dias destes há 3 ou 4 por ano! e... e...


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2012 às 19:47)

> *II Liga: Belenenses-Sporting B adiado devido à chuva*
> Marcações do campo não estavam visíveis
> Por Redacção , RG2012-11-24 18:37h
> 
> ...



http://www.maisfutebol.iol.pt/ii-li...belenenses-chuva-14-jornada/1395979-1442.html


----------



## Microburst (24 Nov 2012 às 19:50)

lordmag95 disse:


> PS: Boas pessoal, meu primeiro post aqui no forum.



Bem-vindo ao nosso cantinho. 

Bom, a chuva, pelo menos por Almada, mantém-se persistente e moderada, *27,8*mm para já. 


Edit: Alerta amarelo do IM acabado de chegar para chuva forte entre as 20h de hoje e as 03h de amanhã...


----------



## dASk (24 Nov 2012 às 19:52)

Penso que vai descarregar bem na margem sul toda dentro de muito poucos minutos! E não parece que vá durar pouco...


----------



## newlazer (24 Nov 2012 às 19:59)

temperatura atual no estoril : 16,3 ºC
céu muito nublado mas não chove
humidade : 94%


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Nov 2012 às 20:05)

Mas parece que também vai chegar aqui essa mancha de precipitação intensa!


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2012 às 20:08)

Caneças também já superou os 30mm hoje.

30,2mm para já.

Chuva fraca, vento fraco e 13,0ºC.


----------



## hurricane (24 Nov 2012 às 20:30)

Por aqui depois de uma madrugada e manhã com muita chuva, volta a chover novamente há cerca de 1 hora de forma moderada. Penso que esta noite promete.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 20:41)

Volta a chover por aqui mas fraco! 31,4mm até agora 

16,2ºC


----------



## Thomar (24 Nov 2012 às 21:32)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui por Cabanas, tem chovido sem paragens o dia todo, ora chuva fraca ora chuva moderada a forte.
> Hoje á tarde dei um saltinho a Setúbal e o panorama era o mesmo.
> Pelas imagens de satélite e de radar do IM vem lá mais uma carga valente para esta zona daqui a uma ou duas horas!



Afinal... a precipitação que parecia que vinha lá, está a ficar pelo mar. 
Talvez seja melhor assim, afinal os terrenos já estavam a ficar saturados.

EDIT: Volta a chover com alguma intensidade, vento fraco!


----------



## newlazer (24 Nov 2012 às 21:38)

a percipitação no estoril ronda os 3,0mm


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Nov 2012 às 21:52)

realmente a maioria da precipitação ficou no mar.

por loures (norte de lisboa) 30,4mm


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2012 às 22:02)

Acabou por não chover muito mais como esperava, a precipitação por aqui vai em 32,8mm 

Temperatura em queda 14,9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2012 às 22:11)

Chove fraco pela Ameixoeira, com vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2012 às 22:14)

14,6 mm até agora, só chove e chove, vento nulo e 14,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2012 às 22:34)

Boa noite

Em *Alcabideche * já não chove desde as 20h e 30m.

A precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *9,7 mm*.

Actualmente, sigo com *13,4ºC*, céu nublado,vento moderado de *Nordeste* e *97 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (24 Nov 2012 às 22:37)

Bem, não há surpresas aqui por Algés, desde as 8 da manhã (hora a que acordei) que tem chovido; um pouco mais intensamente desde as 16h, e com apenas breves paragens durante o dia. Agora... chove mais um pouco.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2012 às 22:56)

Boa noite. 

Aqui houve apenas alguns períodos de chuva fraca e chuviscos, principalmente durante a manhã.

De momento, *13ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## zejorge (24 Nov 2012 às 23:02)

Boa noite

Um dia de chuva, com temperaturas amenas e vento fraco. 
Temperatura actual 13,2º e precipitação acumulada 16,2 mm.


----------



## fsl (24 Nov 2012 às 23:25)

Em Oeiras todo o dia choveu, embora quase sempre chuva fraca. Até agora acumulou 20.0mm.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Nov 2012 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

Tmax – 16.5º
Tmin – 13.1

Hoje acumularam 12.7mm das 4.30h  ás 11.30h.
Começou a chover miudinho ás 22.30h e agora tenho 13.0mm


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

Termino este magnifico dia de chuva com 33,0mm 

Temperatura atual 14,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (25 Nov 2012 às 00:01)

Por aqui a chuva rendeu 32.5mm ontem.

Por agora chove moderado. 14.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2012 às 00:03)

Boa noite.

Acumulei *23,9 mm* ontem, dia 24.

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC, 93% de humidade e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

13,9ºC 7 16,7ºC e 15,2 mm.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 00:25)

Foi um sábado de bastante chuva também em Odivelas.
A estação de Caneças acumulou 31,2mm. Segue o mês com 148,2mm.

De momento volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## meteo (25 Nov 2012 às 00:32)

Por aqui 15 minutos de chuva intensa. 
Fim-de-semana de muita chuva...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 00:39)

Boas

A precipitação acumulada de ontem ficou-se  nos *9,7 mm*,nada de extraordinário.

________________________________

Actualmente,sigo com *13,2ºC,*vento moderado e aguaceiros.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 00:58)

wow forte aguaceiro em Alcabideche  em poucos minutos rendeu *3 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2012 às 01:04)

Aguaceiro forte também por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 01:18)

Já não chove  , a célula que passou aqui dirigiu-se para NE.
Este aguaceiro bastante forte que acabou de cair,durou cerca  15 minutos, proporcionando uns excelentes *5,6 mm*.
Em 15 minutos tive  mais de metade da precipitação total do dia anterior.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 02:26)

Precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *10,5 mm*

Aproxima-se uma celula bem carregada


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2012 às 02:45)

Chove de forma contínua, seguindo com *12,4 mm* desde as 00h.

13,4ºC e 7,9 km/h de N (360º). 1014 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 02:50)

Sigo com *12,1 mm*

Chove,chove e chove sem parar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Nov 2012 às 02:53)

Pelo radar vem ai um aguaceiro bastante intenso...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2012 às 02:54)

Despeço-me por agora, com *15,7 mm* acumulados, e intensa chuva moderada.

Os mesmos 93%, e 5,8 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 02:55)

Chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 03:06)

Sempre a somar, Alcabideche segue com  *14 mm* acumulados.

Temperatura: 13,0ºC
Vento: 20 km/h do quadrante NO


----------



## BrOliveira (25 Nov 2012 às 03:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sempre a somar, Alcabideche segue com  *14 mm* acumulados.
> 
> Temperatura: 13,0ºC
> Vento: 20 km/h do quadrante NO





 Isso é que é sorte , por aqui tudo muito fraco.


----------



## BrOliveira (25 Nov 2012 às 03:14)

Ontem acumulou : 6.2 mm

Actual:

 12.2 ºC
 92% HR
 1013.3 hPa
 3 km\h  NNW
 1.0 mm pluviosidade


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 03:18)

BrOliveira disse:


> Isso é que é sorte , por aqui tudo muito fraco.



Ultimamente as celulas tem passado ao lado, hoje tão a passar por aqui

Olhando para Radar e observando a deslocação da precipitação, parece-me que também iras ter uma boa quantidade de chuva.


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2012 às 03:24)

Boa noite, dia de ontem sempre a chover sem parar alternando entre Moderada/Forte acompanhada de vento por vezes moderado de Norte.
A madrugada segue com chuva moderada e temperatura nos 14,6ºC.


----------



## BrOliveira (25 Nov 2012 às 03:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ultimamente as celulas tem passado ao lado, hoje tão a passar por aqui
> 
> Olhando para Radar e observando a deslocação da precipitação, parece-me que também iras ter uma boa quantidade de chuva.



Sim, parece que tens razão, e se o vento continuar nesta direcção, as células mais desenvolvidas podem vir exactamente para aqui .

 Actualizado:1.6 mm

 Em Ílhavo, Costa Nova e Aveiro tá mesmo em cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 03:36)

BrOliveira disse:


> Sim, parece que tens razão, e se o vento continuar nesta direcção, as células mais desenvolvidas podem vir exactamente para aqui .
> 
> Actualizado:1.6 mm
> 
> Em Ílhavo, Costa Nova e Aveiro tá mesmo em cima.



Elas(celulas)vou encaminhadas para essa zona, tanto que o I.M  declarou aviso amarelo ate as   9 da manha nos distritos de Leiria,Aveiro,Coimbra,Viseu e Castelo Branco. Parece que Lisboa já não esta com aviso amarelo.
_______________________________________

A chuva não pára,impressionante. Sigo com uns excelentes *16mm* 

Entretanto, a temperatura desceu um pouco, estão *12,6ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 03:40)

Tem estado a chover com bastante intensidade.

20,0mm desde as 0h.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 04:05)

Sigo com *21 mm*  
O vento começou a soprar forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 04:32)

Despeço-me com uns excelentes *24 mm*.

Temperatura: *12,3ºC*
Vento: *28 km/h de Nordeste*


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Nov 2012 às 08:41)

E chove e chove, durante a noite chuva por vezes forte com 30mm já!


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Nov 2012 às 09:10)

acho estranho que tenham retirado o aviso amarelo e esteja uma enorme mancha no radar a entrar na margem sul.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Teles (25 Nov 2012 às 09:30)

Boas, por aqui a precipitação pelas  07:30 tinha acumulado o total de 15,8mm de momento chove fraco!


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Nov 2012 às 09:59)

c.bernardino disse:


> acho estranho que tenham retirado o aviso amarelo e esteja uma enorme mancha no radar a entrar na margem sul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E também temos muita nebulosidade com chuva a vir de sudoeste.


----------



## Zapiao (25 Nov 2012 às 10:03)

c.bernardino disse:


> acho estranho que tenham retirado o aviso amarelo e esteja uma enorme mancha no radar a entrar na margem sul.



Se essa mancha equivaler a chuva moderada justifica alerta amarelo?


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Nov 2012 às 10:13)

Zapiao disse:


> Se essa mancha equivaler a chuva moderada justifica alerta amarelo?



Zapião, 
eu *não* sei. Isto não é uma crítica.
O que sei é que os solos estão saturados de água, e se chover 20 mm numa hora pode provocar pequenas inundadções, lencois de água... pode. Digo eu.
abc


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2012 às 10:21)

Bom dia!

Caneças segue com 32,8mm acumulados, sempre que a maior parte da precipitação ocorreu durante as primeiras horas do dia. (Tal como estava previsto).

Entretanto, essa mancha de precipitação de que falam, e que entrou pela margem sul, deixou 12,4mm, entre as 8h e as 9h, na praia da Rainha.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Nov 2012 às 10:26)

Boas aquela mancha a SW chegará cá ?


----------



## meteo (25 Nov 2012 às 11:02)

Bom dia!


Por aqui deve ter sido a madrugada mais chuvosa do ano. A estação MeteoOeiras regista *29,6mm* sendo que quase tudo foi até às 5 da manhã. 
E já vai nos 150mm este mês


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 11:15)

Bom dia

Madrugada  impressionante,muita chuvosa , entre as 0he30 e 4he30 cairam cerca de *24 mm* em *Alcabideche*.
Neste momento, a precipitação acumulada encontra-se nos *25,1 mm*.

Esta é a estação mais próxima da zona onde resido,como se pode observar choveu a potes.





Atendendo ás imagens de radar,parece que vem aí mais animação.


----------



## cactus (25 Nov 2012 às 11:24)

Muita chuva fraca , por vezes moderada ,ceu muito carregado e escuro , parece uma fotocopia do dia de ontem . temperatura na casa dos 15ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Nov 2012 às 11:24)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Entretanto, essa mancha de precipitação de que falam, e que entrou pela margem sul, deixou 12,4mm, entre as 8h e as 9h, na praia da Rainha.



E acrescento que há estações na zona  que registam bem mais de 40 mm hoje. Com essa pp de 10-15mm numa hora deve ter dado para lençois de água e pequenas inundaçõe pois o solo começa a não absorver em tempo útil.
E vejam o radar, nova linha de instabilidade a caminho da margem sul do tejo.


----------



## Microburst (25 Nov 2012 às 11:31)

Bom dia ao fórum

Chuva para todos os gostos, fraca, chuvisco, moderada, persistente e forte. Há água por todo o lado! 

Posto isto, e agora falando de coisas mais sérias, *29,8mm* por Cacilhas desde a meia-noite. Há pouco parecia querer abrir, mas está de novo a ficar muito escuro embora não chova. Nesta altura 15ºC, humidade 97%, vento fraco de Norte e pressão nos 1017hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2012 às 11:53)

Bom dia...

Mas que saudades destes dias de chuva ininterrupta... desde ontem de manhã que praticamente não parou de chover...
Segundo a estação do Lightning, já estamos nos 35mm hoje, fora os vinte e tal de ontem...
De momento, até nem chove, mas ameaça bem... 14.7ºC, 98%HR.


----------



## AMFC (25 Nov 2012 às 11:56)

Pelo radar parece que ainda vamos ter alguma animação


----------



## Microburst (25 Nov 2012 às 11:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> Mas que saudades destes dias de chuva ininterrupta... desde ontem de manhã que praticamente não parou de chover...
> Segundo a estação do Lightning, já estamos nos 35mm hoje, fora os vinte e tal de ontem...
> De momento, até nem chove, mas ameaça bem... 14.7ºC, 98%HR.



Não chove aí, mas aqui chove e de que maneira! Por esta altura quase 32mm...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 12:00)

A precipitação parece estar a entrar na zona do Cabo Espichel / Sesimbra


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2012 às 12:03)

23,8 mm até agora, pensei que a noite não ia render tanto, afinal .

14,7ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Nov 2012 às 12:04)

Aqui por Corroios chove quase sem interrupção há mais de 24h (pelo menos desde a 8:00 de ontem). Já acumulei de certeza mais 40 mm neste periodo, mas só consigo ter leitura de 24h, o que me dá 29,4 mm.

Não há fome que não dê em fartura!
Já estou farto de tanta  

Quanto a temperaturas, sigo com 14,3ºC. A mínima foi de 13,8ºC.

Total ausência de vento e HR 98%.


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Nov 2012 às 12:07)

Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 12:11)

Muita precipitação


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2012 às 12:15)

Ontem o dia terminou com quase 30 mm e hoje, desde as 0h, já se acumularam 26,0 mm.

Veremos até onde irá o valor de hoje.


----------



## cactus (25 Nov 2012 às 12:22)

depois de uma pausa voltamos ao mesmo chuva fraca e persistente , pelo radar parece que vem lá mais uma bela rega .


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Nov 2012 às 12:28)

Acabei de ir dar uma volta a um "bosque" com um afluente do Jamor, onde temos uma grande variedade de arvores de folha caduca e com tanta chuva o leito do ribeiro esta a poucos centímetros de inundar a zona, mas havia água por todo o lado com grandes lagos e lençóis de água a escorrer pela encosta a baixo

Por agora felizmente não chove, mas a tarde vai trazer mais do mesmo


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2012 às 12:30)

Boa tarde!

A madrugada e início de manhã renderam *33,8 mm*! 

De momento, 15,4ºC, após mínima de *11,9ºC*.

93% de humidade, 1015 hPa de pressão, e céu a manter-se encoberto, com nevoeiro na Serra.

Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 12:41)

Recomeçou a chover (fraco)


----------



## dASk (25 Nov 2012 às 13:04)

Bom dia a todos, bem eu já não me lembrava de dias assim há tanto tempo...! Ontem cerca de 26mm, hoje ja vou com 16mm tudo isto quase sem interrupção desde a manhã de ontem. E vem lá mais vem.. Vai ser certamente um dos dias que mais choveu  em 24h na Estação aqui da minha zona desde 2007! E vem lá mais.. E ontem pela primeira vez vi o adufe do cais da Moita a descarregar numa bonita cascata


----------



## Gato Preto (25 Nov 2012 às 13:09)

dASk disse:


> Bom dia a todos, bem eu já não me lembrava de dias assim há tanto tempo...! Ontem cerca de 26mm, hoje ja vou com 16mm tudo isto quase sem interrupção desde a manhã de ontem. E vem lá mais vem.. Vai ser certamente um dos dias que mais choveu  em 24h na Estação aqui da minha zona desde 2007! E vem lá mais.. E ontem pela primeira vez vi o adufe do cais da Moita a descarregar numa bonita cascata



É verdade, já há muito que não tínhamos por estas bandas tantas horas seguidas de chuva. E continua!


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2012 às 13:18)

Boas

Aqui ainda a uma hora tinha 8mm agora depois de uma grande carga de água tenho 17,2mm o rain rate máximo chegou aos 123,8mm/h

Temperatura 16,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (25 Nov 2012 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

Noite de chuva fraca/moderada (rate max de 2,5mm/hora), tendo acumulado até a momento 18,3mm.

Ontem acumulou 8,1mm.


----------



## newlazer (25 Nov 2012 às 13:33)

temperatura atual no estoril : 19,2ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 85 %


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2012 às 13:40)

Boa tarde! Quase 24h de chuva por aqui, e que saudades que tinha destes dias assim sempre certinha e como o colega MicroBurst disse para todos os gostos, fraca/moderada e forte .
Por agora continua a chover fraco com vento fraco de Norte e temperatura de 16,1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (25 Nov 2012 às 14:44)

20.7mm acumulados hoje até ao momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 15:11)

Boas

Sigo com *15,7ºC*,céu nublado e vento moderado de *NE*.

*Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas:* *25,4 mm*

________________

Os modelos estão a prever  algum frio para esta semana , principalmente para o próximo fim de semana.Espero que a previsão se mantenha, visto que nos dias 1 e 2 de Dezembro,  estarei a fazer seguimento a partir do vale da Mangancha, Monte Bom (Mafra).Caso as condições se mantenham, céu limpo e vento fraco, registarei certamente uma mínima muito baixa e alguma geada.


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Nov 2012 às 16:01)

Temperatura a baixar e começa a ficar nevoeiro com chuvisco, já estão 12ºC com 90% de humidade!


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2012 às 16:03)

Levo 18,6mm acumulados até ao momento ms não deve acumular muito mais hoje...
Temperatura atual 16,6ºc com humidade de 100%


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 16:08)

Por aqui também chuvisca,vento moderado de *NE*, e* 13,7ºC*


----------



## lm1960 (25 Nov 2012 às 17:18)

Boas,

Aqui na minha zona começou a chover ontem cerca das 06:30 e, só hoje cerca das 11:00, fez uns "intervalos", parecia um dia de inverno á antiga....


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2012 às 19:05)

Boa noite.

Pouco choveu durante a tarde. Sigo com *34,6 mm*.

12,7ºC actuais, com 93% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão. Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2012 às 19:19)

Boas


Por aqui passou-se o mesmo,apenas cairam uns chuviscos,elevando assim o acumulado para os actuais *26 mm*.
___________

Temperatura : *12,3ºC*
Vento: *18 km/h de Nordeste*
Humidade: *90%*


----------



## newlazer (25 Nov 2012 às 20:11)

temperatura atual no estoril : 15,8ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 88%
vento : 7km/h NNO


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Nov 2012 às 21:20)

Acumulados 27,4 mm hoje.

Um dia de imensa precipitação, constante desde as 0h até perto das 21h, altura em que parou.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Nov 2012 às 21:40)

Boa noite.

Tem sido um dia de chuva fraca e persistente, que cai certinha, com a humidade bem perto dos 100%.

Temperatura actual e mínima do dia: *10.8ºC*

Máxima: 13ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (25 Nov 2012 às 22:24)

Só espero que este não seja o ultimo dia de chuva durante semanas


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2012 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

12,2ºC / 15,6ºC e 24,4 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2012 às 00:51)

Despeço-me com 11,9ºC e 89% de humidade.

Tudo calmo, vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2012 às 01:51)

Temperatura actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2012 às 11:11)

Bom dia

Minima de hoje : *10,5ºC*
___________________________

Neste momento estão *12,5ºC* ,vento moderado de Nordeste e chuviscos. 
Manhã  fresca.


----------



## newlazer (26 Nov 2012 às 13:32)

temperatura atual no estoril : 17,4ºC
céu nublado
humidade : 68%
vento : 4km/h norte


----------



## DaniFR (26 Nov 2012 às 14:24)

Bom dia.

A mínima desta noite foi de 5,9ºC. Não estava à espera de uma mínima tão baixa. 

Neste momento estão *14,2ºC*, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (26 Nov 2012 às 15:25)

Neste momento 14,0ºC


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2012 às 18:56)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado, com um aguaceiro inesperado durante a tarde.

Tmax: 15,6ºC

Tmin: 6,5ºC

Tactual: 7,8ºC

O fim-de-semana acumulou uns belos 30,5mm.


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2012 às 19:05)

Boa noite, dia de Céu parcialmente nublado e sem chuva.
Por agora ínicio de noite relativamente calma e com o frio já a querer tomar conta das operações. Actuais 13.7ºC.


----------



## F_R (26 Nov 2012 às 19:24)

Máxima 14,3ºC

Agora 9,7ºC

A mínima deve ser obtida perto da meia noite


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2012 às 19:36)

Boa noite

A máxima de hoje ficou-se nos *15,5ºC*.

______________________

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco, estão *10,5ºC *e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## newlazer (26 Nov 2012 às 20:04)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,4ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 75%
vento : 4km/h nordeste


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2012 às 20:06)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 10,4ºC, estáveis, com vento fraco, após máxima de *14,5ºC*.

74% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.

*1,0 mm* acumulados ao longo deste dia.


----------



## dASk (26 Nov 2012 às 20:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Sigo com 10,4ºC, estáveis, com vento fraco, após máxima de *14,5ºC*.
> 
> ...



Curioso! também sigo com 10,4º estáveis e um acumulado de 1,0mm


----------



## dASk (26 Nov 2012 às 21:10)

é impressão minha ou ainda vêm aí alguns aguaceiros fracos?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2012 às 21:13)

dASk disse:


> é impressão minha ou ainda vêm aí alguns aguaceiros fracos?



Sim, e por aqui está a chover. 9ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Nov 2012 às 22:07)

Boa noite

_*Sábado, 24 de Novembro*_:

Céu nublado, períodos de chuva e vento fraco a moderado.

Máx: 16.1ºC
Mín: 12.5ºC

Precipitação: 13.6mm

_*Domingo, 25 de Novembro*_:

Céu muito nublado, tempo húmido, chuva fraca/moderada e vento em geral fraco.

Máx: 13.3ºC
Mín: 10.9ºC

Precipitação: 12.6mm


_*Sigo*_ com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco/nulo e 7.6ºC.

Resumo de hoje posto amanhã.

Até lá


----------



## DaniFR (26 Nov 2012 às 22:13)

Boa noite. 

Por aqui o frio já se faz sentir, *4,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo.

Máxima: 14,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2012 às 22:37)

Boa noite

Nas ultimas 2 horas têm caído vários aguaceiros, ate ao momento ,o acumulado é de *2 mm*.

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado, vento fraco e *8,9ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2012 às 22:45)

Por aqui ainda algum vento (cerca de 5km/h) e 6,5ºC.

Quando parar o vento a temperatura entrará rapidamente para valores negativos.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2012 às 22:54)

Bela célula esta que acabou de passar por aqui, o acumulado já vai nos *4.8 mm*.

Continua a chover,embora mais fraco. 

Curioso o tamanho das células,assim como a sua dispersão espacial entre elas.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2012 às 23:14)

As células já se foram embora ( por enquanto). 
Sigo com um acumulado (inesperado) de *5,1 mm*
O céu limpou bastante, fazendo assim a temperatura descer para os actuais *8,0ºC*.


----------



## CptRena (26 Nov 2012 às 23:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curioso o tamanho das células,assim como a sua dispersão espacial entre elas.



Trata-se da típica instabilidade pós-frontal


----------



## newlazer (26 Nov 2012 às 23:55)

temperatura atual do estoril : 10,7ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 75%
vento : 4km/h noroeste


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2012 às 01:15)

Vai chovendo, por aqui. 

8,4ºC, embora já tenha tido *8,3ºC*. Nada de precipitação acumulada, ainda.

78% de humidade, e 8,6 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2012 às 02:01)

Boas noites

Ontem tive um acumulado (surpreendente) de  *5,1 mm*, graças aos vários aguaceiros que caíram entre as 20 horas e 23 horas.
______________________

Neste momento sigo com *7,7ºC* , vento moderado e céu limpo.
A sensação térmica anda a volta dos *5ºC*.


----------



## F_R (27 Nov 2012 às 08:34)

Bom dia

Mínima 5,4ºC

Agora 6,4ºC e céu limpo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia

Minima de *6,9ºC*


Neste momento estão *8,3ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Nov 2012 às 10:15)

Bom dia.
Frio por aqui . A minima foi de *2.5º.*
Tambem chuviscos. acumulado - 1.1mm

Tactual - 9.1º


----------



## The-One-Divinal (27 Nov 2012 às 10:39)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado agora..!! não esperava por isto hoje..


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2012 às 10:44)

Em Odivelas acaba de cair um valente aguaceiro.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2012 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *7,4ºC*.

Por agora, cai um aguaceiro com *9,6ºC* e vento moderado, com wind chill na casa dos 7ºC. 

75% de humidade e *1,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2012 às 11:43)

Em Lisboa (Campo Grande), a temperatura ronda os *10ºC*, vento moderado de Nordeste e céu praticamente limpo.
Está frio.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Nov 2012 às 11:45)

Bom dia. 

Mínima de *0.7ºC*. Formação de geada, que se manteve até às 10h nos locais à sombra. 

Agora estão *6,9ºC*, com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2012 às 12:52)

Depois do meu último post, a temperatura acabou por descer aos *9,5ºC*, no final do aguaceiro, perto das 11h.

De momento, volta a chover fraco, com 11,6ºC, em queda, e 67% de humidade.

1014 hPa de pressão, e *2,0 mm* acumulados hoje.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Nov 2012 às 12:54)

Mínima de 8,2ºC.

Ar fresco na rua e Sollll


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2012 às 13:06)

Por aqui já tive 1,2 mm.

11,7ºC de momento e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Kispo (27 Nov 2012 às 13:44)

Nova Temp mín. desta época: 8.1ºC

Sigo com 12.1ºC


----------



## newlazer (27 Nov 2012 às 13:50)

temperatura atual no estoril : 15,1ºC
céu praticamente limpo
humidade : 61%
vento : 21km/h norte
nota: durante a manha e inicio de tarde surgiram aguaçeiros


----------



## F_R (27 Nov 2012 às 15:12)

12,2ºc


----------



## DaniFR (27 Nov 2012 às 15:24)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco. 

*10,1ºC*, e céu muito nublado.

Vêm mais células a caminho:


----------



## PacificMoon (27 Nov 2012 às 16:22)

Olá a todos! À pouco na zona do Linhó o céu escureceu imenso na passagem duma célula enorme e caiu uma carga de água tremenda  xiiii parecia um dilúvio  Coisa de 4 minutos... agora faz sol


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2012 às 16:24)

Um aguaceiro fraco vai marcando presença de tempos em tempos, 1,6 mm e 10,4ºC.


----------



## tucha (27 Nov 2012 às 16:31)

DaniFR disse:


> Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco.
> 
> *10,1ºC*, e céu muito nublado.
> 
> Vêm mais células a caminho:



Desculpem a ingnorância nestas coisa do tempo, mas a previsão do IM para hoje não dava chuva , pois não??? É que hoje aqui pela zona de Lisboa e arredores (alfragide), já vi cair várias "cargas" de água...

Sol, pingas, sol, pingas tem estado assim desde de manha, mas não era suposto pois não?


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

Boa tarde 

Temperatura máxima : *13,3ºC*
Os inúmeros aguaceiros que têm caído ao longo do dia, já proporcionaram um acumulado de *1,8 mm*
__________________________

Neste momento estão  *9,2ºC* , vento moderado a forte de Nordeste e aguaceiros alternando com céu pouco nublado. A sensação térmica anda em torno dos *6ºC* .
_________________________

Foto tirada ás 16he30m. A passagem de uma célula, na belíssima Serra de Sintra .


----------



## rozzo (27 Nov 2012 às 16:51)

tucha disse:


> Desculpem a ingnorância nestas coisa do tempo, mas a previsão do IM para hoje não dava chuva , pois não??? É que hoje aqui pela zona de Lisboa e arredores (alfragide), já vi cair várias "cargas" de água...
> 
> Sol, pingas, sol, pingas tem estado assim desde de manha, mas não era suposto pois não?



Na verdade a previsão do IM está correcta, e dava possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos em regiões do litoral Oeste como Lisboa. Está na Previsão Descritiva. 
Mas de facto a Previsão Significativa (o mapa apenas com símbolos) não foi lá muito bem escolhido, e está enganador, pois apenas aparenta céu com algumas nuvens e sem chuva.
O melhor é sempre ver a Previsão Descritiva.  

*Previsão do IM*

GRANDE LISBOA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros em geral fracos.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de noroeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## F_R (27 Nov 2012 às 17:02)

As nuvens também cá chegaram mas nada de aguaceiros

Máxima 12,7ºC

Agora 10,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2012 às 17:04)

rozzo disse:


> Na verdade a previsão do IM está correcta, e dava possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos em regiões do litoral Oeste como Lisboa. Está na Previsão Descritiva.
> Mas de facto a Previsão Significativa (o mapa apenas com símbolos) não foi lá muito bem escolhido, e está enganador, pois apenas aparenta céu com algumas nuvens e sem chuva.
> O melhor é sempre ver a Previsão Descritiva.
> 
> ...


Aliás, isto é completamente normal, apenas instabilidade pós-frontal


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Nov 2012 às 17:13)

Neste momento estão 8,2ºC , vento moderado de Noroeste/Norte e aguaceiros moderados a fortesalternando com céu pouco nublado. A sensação térmica anda em torno dos 4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2012 às 17:23)

Boas.

Por aqui já anoiteceu, devido a uma célula que passou mesmo aqui por cima, e que trouxe um aguaceiro moderado.

Panorâmica da célula antes de passar, a W-N-NE:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2012 às 17:38)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte 
Precipitação acumulada: *2,8 mm*


----------



## Lousano (27 Nov 2012 às 18:18)

Boa noite.

Dia de sol após a neblina matinal.

Primeiro dia deste Outono com tmin negativa.

Tmin: -0,3ºC

Tmax: 13,4ºC

Tactual: 8,5ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Nov 2012 às 18:23)

Bem na ultima hora até tem até chovido bastante com muito .
Por agora chuva forte e 7ºC, parece que por aqui pelo menos a chuva ainda não nos deixou.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2012 às 19:39)

Boas

Máxima de 13,7ºC a mínima foi a pouco durante um aguaceiro moderado 9,7ºC

A precipitação é de 1,2mm desde as 00h

Temperatura atual 10,1ºc


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Nov 2012 às 20:25)

E e , mais "inverno" que isto só com neve.


----------



## newlazer (27 Nov 2012 às 20:46)

temperatura atual no estoril : 13,4ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 79%
vento : 4km/h noroeste


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2012 às 21:09)

newlazer disse:


> temperatura atual no estoril : 13,4ºC



Acho estranho teres ainda essa temperatura
Eu neste momento estou com *8,2ºC*.
Por norma não existem grandes diferenças  de temperatura entre o Estoril e Alcabideche.
__________________________________________________

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Nublado*
Temperatura: *8,2ºC*
Vento: *15 km/h de Nordeste*
Humidade: *92%*
Precipitação acumulada: *3,8 mm*


----------



## N_Fig (27 Nov 2012 às 21:30)

Um dia bem frio e com aguaceiros inesperados para mim, que como acontece com imensas pessoas no país não leu a previsão descritiva e foi enganado pela previsão na TV.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2012 às 21:51)

Têm caído aguaceiros vários, e de facto, cai um neste preciso momento.

Sigo com *6,0 mm* acumulados. Máxima de *12,4ºC*.

Actuais 8,8ºC, 8,6 km/h de E (90º) e 1013 hPa de pressão, com 84% de humidade.


----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2012 às 22:09)

Boa noite, confesso que como não li a previsão descritiva do IM também eu fiquei surpreso com a quantidade de aguaceiros que por aqui cairam desde o início da tarde, alguns fracos e outros bem moderados, de resto dia frio com a temperatura máxima a praticamente não passar dos 13ºC. Ontem por esta hora tinha 13ºC mas hoje já vou com 10,7ºC, pode ser que consiga bater a mínima de Novembro .


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

Tem estado a chover sem parar na ultima hora e meia com muito  mesmo, agora estão 6ºC e continua a chuva moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2012 às 22:20)

Neste momento cai  um aguaceiro bastante forte


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Nov 2012 às 22:35)

_*Ontem*_ (tal como hoje), céu com períodos de muito nublado, ocorrência de aguaceiros e vento fraco de N.

Máx: 13.4ºC
Mín: 6.7ºC

Precipitação: 4.3mm


_*Sigo*_ com céu nublado (caiu á pouco um aguaceiro que acumulou 2.1mm), vento fraco/nulo e 7.1ºC. 

Resumo de hoje, posto amanhã.
Até lá


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2012 às 23:18)

Dia de aguaceiros de várias intensidades, fracos a fortes.

Por agora não chove, céu parcialmente nublado, 8.0ºC.


----------



## newlazer (27 Nov 2012 às 23:55)

temperatura atual no estoril : 12,5ºC
chuva fraca
humidade : 81%
vento : 5km/h noroeste
o dia no estoril foi instavel alterando o céu pouco nublado com aguaçeiros por vezes fortes


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2012 às 00:04)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *2,5ºC*, céu limpo e vento nulo. 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 0,7ºC
Máxima: 11,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2012 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3ºC / 12,2ºC e 4,6 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2012 às 00:10)

Boa noite pessoal

Extremos de ontem:

*6,9ºC* / *13,3ºC*

Dia frio / instável, ora fazia sol ora caíam aguaceiros fortes.
A precipitação acumulada foi de *6,3 mm*.
Somando os acumulados dos dois últimos dias ( Dia 26 e 27), o valor de precipitação  foi de *11,4mm*, nada mau. 
________________________________________________

Neste momento ,sigo com* 8,7ºC*, vento moderado de *Norte*, céu nublado e *94%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2012 às 00:25)

Ontem terminei o dia com *8,0 mm* acumulados.

Por agora, temperatura estagnadíssima nos 8,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2012 às 02:05)

Temperatura actual: *7,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2012 às 07:41)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *7,3ºC*.

Por agora, o Sol nasce com 7,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado de N (360º). O *wind chill* já atingiu os *4,4ºC*.

16,2 km/h actuais, com 77% de humidade, e 1014 hPa de pressão.

*1,0 mm *acumulados durante a madrugada.


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Nov 2012 às 10:18)

Grande dia de sol, finalmente sem chuva a vista mas pelo satélite parece que ainda poderemos ter alguma surpresa!

De madrugada a temperatura chegou aos 5ºC, por agora estão 8ºC ainda e com vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2012 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Primeira mínima negativa deste Outono, *-0,4ºC*. 

Agora estão *5,1ºC*, com céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Nov 2012 às 11:24)

Mas acredito que ontem a noite e talvez madrugada á passagem dos aguaceiros a tº tenha descido até aos 4ºC ou 3ºC com humidade um pouco alta.
Por agora a aquecer bem, ao sol já se está bem.


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2012 às 11:31)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas acredito que ontem a noite e talvez madrugada á passagem dos aguaceiros a tº tenha descido até aos 4ºC ou 3ºC com humidade um pouco alta.
> Por agora a aquecer bem, ao sol já se está bem.



Fiquei agora um pouco baralhado... se há uma hora disseste que atingiste os 5ºC á noite, porque achas agora que foi aos 3ºC ou 4ºC? Que fonte de recolha de dados utilizas?


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Nov 2012 às 11:33)

vitamos disse:


> Fiquei agora um pouco baralhado... se há uma hora disseste que atingiste os 5ºC á noite, porque achas agora que foi aos 3ºC ou 4ºC? Que fonte de recolha de dados utilizas?



Desculpem lá a confusão mas os 5ºC são oficiais, mas lembro-me que durante os aguaceiros estar um ar bem mais frio e gélido e talvez tenha chegado aos 4ºC, mas não é oficial essa temperatura.


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2012 às 11:38)

Rainstorm disse:


> Desculpem lá a confusão mas os 5ºC são oficiais, mas lembro-me que durante os aguaceiros estar um ar bem mais frio e gélido e talvez tenha chegado aos 4ºC, mas não é oficial essa temperatura.



Os 5ºC são oficiais de onde? Era essa a minha dúvida...


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Nov 2012 às 11:44)

Através da minha "estação meteorológica" se é isso que se pode lhe chamar , mas que regista bem as temperaturas máximas e minimas.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2012 às 11:48)

Bom dia

Minima de hoje: *7,2ºC*

_____________________

Neste momento está um grande vendaval, *o vento sopra a 40 km/h do quadrante Norte*,a temperatura é de *12,9ºC* , e o ceu encontra-se pouco nublado.


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2012 às 11:55)

Rainstorm disse:


> Através da minha "estação meteorológica" se é isso que se pode lhe chamar , mas que regista bem as temperaturas máximas e minimas.



Rainstorm eu não me vou alongar... Mas se a estação regista bem as mínimas como é que podes dizer que registou 5ºC, mas que com um aguaceiro eram capaz de esstar 4ºC... Se a estação tem um registo de dados as coisas não são assim certo? O que é que entendes por uma espécie de estação? Se quiseres ser sincero aqui não há problemas e até agredecemos. Neste fórum não existe descriminação entre quem tem dados, quem não tem dados, qualquer um é livre de postar mesmo que não possua qualquer estação meteorológica, nem termómetros, nem qualquer instrumento de medição. Agora quando decidem colocar valores, agradecemos por uma questão de credibilidade que refiram no mínimo o modo de aquisição dos mesmos


----------



## HotSpot (28 Nov 2012 às 11:58)

Mínima de *6,6ºC*

Com o vento a acompanhar, estava um frio desagradável.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Nov 2012 às 13:30)

Boas pessoal.
Pelas 6h31 registei a mínima desta noite com 9.3'c.
Neste momento sigo com 14.5'c e 66%HR.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2012 às 13:48)

Boas!

De regresso à Grande Lisboa e este tópico mas apenas por uns dias

Aqui por Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras), está algum vento e o céu apresenta algumas nuvens, estão 14.6ºC na estação *MeteoOeiras* do nosso companheiro fsl.


----------



## newlazer (28 Nov 2012 às 13:58)

temperatura atual no estoril : 16,5ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 66%
vento : 34km/h noroeste


----------



## romeupaz (28 Nov 2012 às 14:01)

Hoje por Leiria

Minima: 5,2ºC 7:12 AM
Maxima: 12,3ºC 1:43 PM


----------



## FJC (28 Nov 2012 às 17:14)

Boa tarde!

Pela Marinha Grande vai chovendo muito fraco desde à minutos.


----------



## newlazer (28 Nov 2012 às 17:41)

temperatura atual no estoril : 13,4ºC
céu praticamente limpo
humidade : 71%
vento : 17km/h norte
a sencação termica e de 10ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2012 às 18:43)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *13,4ºC*.

De momento, 10,7ºC, estagnados ao sabor do vento fraco a moderado que sopra de Norte.

76% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2012 às 18:51)

Boa noite

A máxima de hoje: *14,3ºC*
Acumulado: *1,0 mm*

_________________________________

Neste momento, sigo com *10,3ºC*,vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## newlazer (28 Nov 2012 às 20:02)

temperatura atual no estoril : 13,5 ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 75%
vento : 17km/h noroeste


----------



## Sanxito (28 Nov 2012 às 20:39)

Boa noite malta...
Hoje registei uma máxima de 15.0ºc pelas 15h10.
Neste momento sigo com 11.8ºc e 74%HR.
Registos muito idênticos aos do lighting.
Abc e boa noite.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2012 às 21:36)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi mais alta do que ontem ficando hoje nos 14,9ºC

A mínima foi de 8,1ºC

Wind Chill mínima 5ºC

Rajada máxima de 45km/h

Agora estão 11,2ºc, 80%Hr ,1018,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

*Condições actuais em Alcabideche*

Céu: *Pouco nublado*
Temperatura: *9,8ºC*
Vento: *23 km/h de Norte*
Humidade: *80%*
Precipitação acumulada: *1 mm*


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2012 às 21:56)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *4,9ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: -0,4ºC
Máxima: 12,5ºC


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Nov 2012 às 22:32)

E vai chovendo com frio, 8ºC.


----------



## F_R (28 Nov 2012 às 22:41)

Mínima 2,7ºC

Máxima 13,8ºC

Agora 8,4ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Nov 2012 às 22:53)

_*Ontem, 27 de Novembro*_:

Céu com períodos de muito nublado, aguaceiros e vento em geral fraco.

Máx: 11.0ºC
Mín: 5.1ºC

Precipitação: 5.2mm

_*Durante o dia de hoje*_, céu pouco nublado , alternando com períodos de maior nebulosidade, vento fraco/moderado de NW, tempo frio durante a manhã, mas sem formação de geada devido á pouca humidade que se fazia sentir.
Ocorrência de um aguaceiro fraco a meio da manhã.

Máx: 12.1ºC
Mín: 3.6ºC 

Precipitação: 1.1mm

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 8.4ºC.


Boa noite


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2012 às 22:57)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2012 às 23:30)

Também voltou a chover fraco por aqui.

9,3ºC actuais, com vento a oscilar entre fraco/nulo, e 81% de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazer (29 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

temperatura atual no estoril : 11,1ºC
céu praticamente limpo
humidade : 79%
vento : 18km/h norte
hoje o dia no estoril foi mais estável em relação a ontem apesar de ter aparecido aguaceiros de forma exploradica


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Nov 2012 às 00:07)

Ontem a minima foi de 1.4º e a maxima de 14.0º

Temperatura actual 6.4º


----------



## Pisfip (29 Nov 2012 às 00:19)

Boa noite, por aqui foi um dia de céu com algumas abertas, onde por volta das 17horas caiu um forte aguaceiro mas de curta duração acompanhado de granizo. 
De momento, registo uns frios 6.4º


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

Boas noites

O acumulado de ontem foi de *1,8 mm,* fruto dos vários aguaceiros(fracos) que caíram ao longo do dia.

O acumulado total dos últimos três dias: *13,2 mm*
___________________________


Neste momento estão *8,4ºC*, *aguaceiros* e vento moderado de *Norte*.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2012 às 10:36)

Bom dia

*Alcabideche* teve uma mínima de *7,6ºC*

Ao longo da madrugada caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *1,3 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2012 às 13:01)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *8,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,3ºC e muito vento do quadrante Norte. 

37,4 km/h actuais, e 52% de humidade.

Tenho *1,0 mm* acumulados, da madrugada.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2012 às 13:20)

Boas mínima 9,4ºC

Agora estão 13,8ºC só está desagradável devido ao vento não fosse isso até estava agradável!!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2012 às 13:22)

As ventanias de norte típicas desta altura a marcar presença por aqui.

12,3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de norte.


----------



## newlazer (29 Nov 2012 às 13:37)

temperatura atual no estoril : 15,3ºC
céu limpo
humidade : 49%
vento : 27km/h norte


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2012 às 14:26)

Boa tarde.

Mais uma noite fria com uma mínima de -0,4ºC. 

Agora, sigo com *11,8ºC*, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2012 às 15:32)

Mínima 4,6ºC

Agora 12,3ºC


----------



## newlazer (29 Nov 2012 às 17:52)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,1ºC
céu pouco nublado
humidade : 61%
vento : 14km/h norte


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2012 às 18:07)

Temperatura actual de 10,6ºC e humidade relativa de 69%


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2012 às 18:41)

Boas pessoal

A máxima de hoje foi um pouco baixa, cerca de *12,2ºC*. 

______________________

Neste momento sigo com *10,3ºC* , vento moderado e céu nublado.

_______

Na madrugada de Domingo, devo registar mínima negativa no Vale da Mangancha(Mafra). Aponto para os -1,5ºC/ -2ºC, vamos la ver se será assim.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2012 às 19:04)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *12,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,7ºC, a subir depois de ter tocado nos 10,3ºC, com vento fraco mas constante.

70% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazer (29 Nov 2012 às 20:05)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,4ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 70%
vento : 7km/h noroeste


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Nov 2012 às 20:08)

Temperatura a descer bem, parece que vai ser uma noite bem fria, pelo mesmo antes da chegada da frente!!


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2012 às 20:44)

Boas

Máxima de 14,4ºC

Mínima de 9,4ºC

Rajada máxima 43km/h

Agora estão 10,7ºC, 77%Hr, 1018,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## FJC (29 Nov 2012 às 20:57)

Boa noite!

Pela Marinha Grande vão caindo uns pingos muito ligeiros.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2012 às 21:05)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *5,3ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco/nulo.

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: -0,4ºC
Máxima: 11,9ºC

Edit 21h28: Começou agora a chover.


----------



## dahon (29 Nov 2012 às 21:33)

Por Coimbra já chove.


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Nov 2012 às 21:44)

Muito frio agora com 6ºC e céu nublado, mais parece que vai nevarXD.


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Nov 2012 às 21:44)

E começa a chover neste momento, e a bom ritmo...
Hoje:
TMax : 13.6º
TMin :  0.7º

Temp. Actual: 7.6º
Já tem 0.6mm


----------



## ALV72 (29 Nov 2012 às 21:59)

Em Poiares também já chove e estão uns agradáveis 7º
João


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 22:02)

Parece estar a chover bem por aqui... o melhor que se arranja são 3ºC na Pampilhosa, 6ºC em Ansião e outros 3ºC no Caramulo.


----------



## Pisfip (29 Nov 2012 às 22:07)

Boa noite!! Que agradável que se está aqui bem junto ao mar! Chuva repentina com periodos mais fortes.
Uns frescos 7.6ºc


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2012 às 22:38)

Rainstorm disse:


> Muito frio agora com 6ºC



Aconselho vivamente a que verifiques e redefinas o teu sistema de aquisição de dados. Numa noite como esta, não propícia a inversões localizadas, e em que as estações desta região indicam temperaturas estabilizadas entre os 9ºC e os 11ºC (ver o fundo da página em hyperlink), não me parece possível que por aí estejam somente 6ºC. Seria pertinente termos noção das tuas condições reais de instalação.

---

Por aqui, 10,3ºC, completamente estagnados há mais de 2h.

69% de humidade, céu encoberto, e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## subaneve300 (29 Nov 2012 às 22:40)

na serra da lousã neva?


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2012 às 23:01)

Boas pessoal

Neste momento chove fraco, estão *11,5ºC* e vento moderado.

______________

Segundo o Foreca , no Domingo, Mafra terá uma minima de 1ºC 
O vale da Mangancha vai congelar.


----------



## peteluis (29 Nov 2012 às 23:02)

Aqui na Picanceira chuva muito forte, a bloquear sinal satelite, 9 graus.


----------



## Pisfip (29 Nov 2012 às 23:05)

De novo, para dizer que incrivelmente a temperatura subiu até aos 8.6º.
Momentaneamente, parou a chuva.


----------



## Kispo (29 Nov 2012 às 23:07)

Neste momento sigo com 10.9ºC e 56%HR


----------



## zejorge (29 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

Chuva fraca, com a temperatura nos 6,6º


----------



## squidward (29 Nov 2012 às 23:16)

Aqui já chove de forma moderada


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2012 às 23:23)

Boa noite, por aqui vai caindo fraca mas certinha já há cerca de 20m, vento também fraco a moderado de SO e temperatura nos 12,4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2012 às 23:26)

Chove torrencialmente por Loures, 10.0°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2012 às 23:26)

Continua a chover fraco, sigo com *3,0 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2012 às 23:28)

Chove de momento com muita intensidade!

1,8mm acumulados em Caneças.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Nov 2012 às 23:29)

Por cá sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e 7.3ºC.

Houve á pouco a ocorrência de um longo aguaceiro que acumulou 2.1mm.

Máx de hoje: 11.3ºC
Mín: 4.4ºC (Formação de geada) 


Resumo do resto do dia de hoje amanhã.
Até lá


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2012 às 23:29)

1,2 mm, não esperava tanta chuva.

10,7ºC e vento fraco de oeste/sul.


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2012 às 23:31)

subaneve300 disse:


> na serra da lousã neva?



Se nevou foi apenas no Trevim e outros pontos mais altos.

No momento que chovia estavam 6,7ºC cá em baixo.

Acumulou 1,0mm.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2012 às 23:31)

Boa noite!

Vai chovendo fraco em Linda-a-Velha, estão uns frescos 12ºC em Oeiras.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Neste momento, chove a potes


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2012 às 23:35)

Chuva forte neste momento! 

A temperatura, o vento e a humidade deram um salto para os actuais 10,9ºC, 15,5 km/h de N (360º) e 83%.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2012 às 23:43)

Bela célula esta, por agora tudo mais calmo, apenas  chuvisca.

O acumulado deu um bom salto para os actuais *5,3 mm*.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2012 às 23:44)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Vai chovendo fraco em Linda-a-Velha, estão uns frescos 12ºC em Oeiras.



Chuva momentaneamente forte também por aqui

A estação MeteoOeiras acumulou até agora 1.2mm.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

A chuva chegou a Setúbal com uma temperatura de 9,7ºC

0,6mm com que fechou o dia


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Nov 2012 às 00:03)

Ontem acumularam 2.8 mm.
Neste momento estão 7.1º, vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2012 às 00:08)

Bela chuvada agora 0,8mm e temperatura em queda 9,4ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2012 às 00:21)

A temperatura foi aos 9,1ºc e agora sobe a pique 9,8ºC

Ainda chove e o acumulado já vai nos 2,6mm desde as 00h


----------



## dahon (30 Nov 2012 às 00:33)

Chuva forte por Coimbra.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2012 às 00:37)

Extremos de ontem: *7,6ºC / 12,2ºC* 
Acumulado de ontem: *5,3 mm*
Acumulado dos últimos 4 dias: *18,5 mm* Nada mau.

_____________________________________

Neste momento chuvisca, *10,5ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 00:39)

Boas noites, ninguém ouviu trovoada?


----------



## mortagua (30 Nov 2012 às 00:44)

Norther disse:


> Boas noites, ninguém ouviu trovoada?



Há pouco mais de 15min comecei a ouvir trovoada aqui... inclusive consegui ver um relâmpago mas parece-me que já acabou.
Espero que ainda venha hoje


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2012 às 00:52)

A oeste já troveja


----------



## FJC (30 Nov 2012 às 00:56)

Boa noite!

Por aqui já se vai ouvindo trovoada! Como não fui à rua não tenho noção da distancia!

Edit: e neste momento começou a chover forte, e mais um trovão!


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2012 às 01:03)

Trovoada constante pela Nazaré!!


----------



## FJC (30 Nov 2012 às 01:03)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

se for essa "linha" de chuva que se aproxima, parece que vai cair alguma precipitação.
neste espaço de tempo mais 2 trovões que se fizeram ouvir.

Edit: A chuva forte parou!

Edit 2 : por aqui parou tudo à cerca de 5 minutos. foi tudo muito rápido


----------



## Pisfip (30 Nov 2012 às 01:07)

A malta da região de Leiria está em peso! 
Continuo com 8.4º e vão caindo uns pingos.


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2012 às 01:23)

Trovoada muito forte a aproximar-se


----------



## FJC (30 Nov 2012 às 01:27)

Teles disse:


> Trovoada muito forte a aproximar-se



Por aqui já se ouve novos trovões, ainda muito afastados......


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2012 às 01:29)

Por aqui 10.1ºC e 2.5mm acumulados desde a meia noite. 

Espero uma madrugada de aguaceiros localmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2012 às 01:44)

Aqui já se ouvem trovões


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 01:48)

Primeiro aguaceiro de granizo.

Temperatura em queda.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2012 às 01:54)

Neste momento estão *10,7ºC* , céu nublado e vento forte.
Vem aí mais células


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2012 às 01:58)

Cai granizo! vento bastante forte!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2012 às 01:59)

A temperatura acabou de dar um trambolhão, com mais um aguaceiro.

9,7ºC actuais. O vento rodou para NNE-NE.

1012 hPa de pressão, e 81% de humidade.

*EDIT:* Trovoada!  (ao longe)


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2012 às 02:04)

Ambiente efectivamente tranquilo por aqui... embora seja por pouco tempo.

9.6ºC.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (30 Nov 2012 às 02:08)

Um dos maiores trovões dos últimos anos sentido às 01:18 na periferia de Alcobaça.


----------



## GFVB (30 Nov 2012 às 02:19)

Trovão brutal agora mesmo. Daqueles vindos do nada e que fez estremecer tudo!


----------



## peteluis (30 Nov 2012 às 02:21)

Neste momento forte trovoada, chuva e vento muito forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2012 às 02:28)

Na ultima meia hora a temperatura teve uma descida de *2ºC*.

Sigo com *8,8ºC*, vento forte e chuviscos.

Segundo o radar, a madrugada continuará a ser bem animada.


----------



## squidward (30 Nov 2012 às 02:41)

por volta das 2:00 houve um trovão relativamente próximo daqui, já deu para matar saudades


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 02:46)

Há minutos, durante mais um aguaceiro de granizo, o vento soprou muito forte de norte.

Por agora vai chovendo fraco e o vento mantém-se forte de Noroeste.

Caneças está com 8,1ºC e 2,0mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Trovoada, ouvi por duas vezes mas sempre ao longe.


----------



## FJC (30 Nov 2012 às 02:58)

Forte chuvada acompanhada por algum granizo! (cerca de 15 minutos) Nada de trovoada! Continua a chover mas com muito menos intensidade!

Coloco foto tirada do para brisas do carro. Tem muita má qualidade, pois além de ter sido tirada com o telemóvel, estava bastante escuro.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geiras (30 Nov 2012 às 03:06)

Ventania brutal neste momento!!


----------



## cactus (30 Nov 2012 às 03:20)

9ºC e chuva moderada


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Nov 2012 às 06:50)

Noite e madrugada de muita chuva e granizo, que continua por agora, também a temperatura está .

Vamos lá ver se o dia de hoje é assim tão animado como eu gostava


----------



## Iuri (30 Nov 2012 às 08:13)

Pelas 5h levantou-se ventania forte (sentido norte-sul) acompanhada de chuva forte.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 08:42)

Mais um aguaceiro por cá.

A estação de Caneças marca de momento 6,0ºC.
O acumulado de precipitação desde as 0h é de 9,4mm.
E já se ultrapassou os 200mm este mês. 202,6mm de momento.


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2012 às 09:06)

Bom dia! Mas que bela madrugada, acordei umas quantas vezes com aguaceiros fortes que faziam imenso barulho no telhado. Sigo com 8,5º e *12,2mm* bem bom


----------



## Ricardo Martins (30 Nov 2012 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

Noite de grande queda de granizo aqui no litoral.
Cheguei a acomular 1/2 cm de granizo no pátio de casa


----------



## peteluis (30 Nov 2012 às 10:14)

Alguém tem registos do vento desta noite? Ericeira/Mafra.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2012 às 10:18)

Boas

Mínima de *6,8ºC*

________________________

Neste momento está um ar gélido, sigo com *7,7ºC* , vento moderado, e céu nublado.

O precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas é de *14,5 mm*, excelente .

Durante a madrugada houve uma rajada de *68 km/h*.


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Nov 2012 às 10:42)

bom dia.
precipitação acumulada desde as 00.00h = 20.5 mm e continua a chover.
temperatura actual de 9.2º.
vento com media de 22 km/h


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2012 às 10:54)

previsão longo prazo IM 

Precipitação acima do normal.Temperatura abaixo do normal.

Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 26/11 a 02/12, de 03/12 a 09/12 e de 10/12 a 16/12. Na semana de 17/12 a 23/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatísticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 26/11 a 02/12 e apenas para o território a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana de 03/12 a 09/12. Nas semanas de 10/12 a 16/12 e de 17/12 a 23/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatísticamente significativo.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (30 Nov 2012 às 11:20)

Boas,

Aqui fica um registo da trovoada que passou nesta madrugada a 1:30h por Óbidos.


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2012 às 11:26)

Altamente Saul!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (30 Nov 2012 às 11:33)

Belas fotos Saul, obrigado! 

Por volta dessa hora, também aqui em Mafra chegou a trovoada!

Neste momento, chuva intensa e vento forte. Temperatura: 8ºC. Durante a tarde, devem manter-se estas condições.

Tenho pena de não estar na minha terra-natal, em Trás-os-Montes, para ter mais possibilidade de ver neve. Pode ser que no próximo fim-de-semana tenha sorte! 

Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2012 às 11:34)

Parabéns pelas fotos, *Saul*! 

---

Por aqui, as pilhas do sensor termo-higrómetro _viram a luz_ durante a madrugada. A primeira tarefa da manhã foi operar o sensor à chuva, de modo a colocá-lo novamente em funcionamento.

A cirurgia foi um sucesso... novamente em vida, marca agora *8,1ºC*. 

*10,3 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 82% de humidade, 17,6 km/h de NNO (338º) e 1010 hPa de pressão.

Dia sensacional, este.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 11:39)

Boas fotos Saul!

-------------

Em Odivelas volta a cair um aguaceiro com algum granizo.
Caneças segue com apenas 6,6ºC e 11,8mm acumulados. 
Intensidade actual: 5mm/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2012 às 11:43)

Boas fotos Saul .

6,6 mm chove bem, estão 8,2ºC, tá um excelente dia de chuva e frio .


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2012 às 11:44)

*7,8ºC*, em queda, com *11,3 mm* acumulados. 35,3 km/h.

Vou saír à rua. Será um *prazer*.


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Nov 2012 às 11:47)

Chove torrencialmente com vento forte e com 7ºC e por isso , também algum granizo.
Bem gostava que estivesse uns 10ºC a menos para ter neve!


----------



## The-One-Divinal (30 Nov 2012 às 11:49)

Rainstorm disse:


> Chove torrencialmente com vento forte e com 7ºC e por isso , também algum granizo.
> Bem gostava que estivesse uns 10ºC a menos para ter neve!



pois ficavas logo com uns -3ºC...


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2012 às 12:03)

Boas fotos Saul!!

Aqui a madrugada foi de muita chuva mas nada de trovoadas nem granizo! precipitação desde as 00h 9,2mm

Agora estão 10,2ºC, 81%Hr, 1011,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## meteo (30 Nov 2012 às 13:11)

Dia muito chuvoso e frio!! 

Por volta das 2 da manhã uma grande chuvada,com trovoada à mistura. O resto do dia até agora,foi de chuva fraca ou moderada quase sem parar.
Surpreendente o que já choveu. *20,4 mm* registados até agora na estação MeteoOeiras,com uma temperatura de 9,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2012 às 13:14)

Uma aberta, neste momento, deixando a em maior contraste a negridão da faixa N-O-S.

8,7ºC em subida, com 85% de humidade, e 1008 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco.

*12,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Kispo (30 Nov 2012 às 13:39)

Novo valor mínimo de temperatura neste Outono: *7.4ºC* 
Neste momento 8.8ºC e 87% HR.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 13:50)

A chuva volta à carga.
16,0mm hoje e a somar.

Caneças com apenas 7,7ºC. A máxima foi às 0h04 com 9,7ºC.


----------



## FJC (30 Nov 2012 às 13:59)

Boa tarde!

Pela Marinha Grande que bela manhã de chuva!!! e continua a cair....


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2012 às 14:00)

Isto é somar até ao acabar do mês, 8,8 mm já, 9,1ºC.

Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (30 Nov 2012 às 14:25)

Chuva intensa em Alcobaça agora.

O dia está assutador, completamente fechado.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2012 às 14:39)

Mais um aguaceiro, e temperatura a caír para os *8,3ºC*. 

A máxima foi de *10,9ºC*, pouco depois das 00h. 

*13,3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2012 às 14:57)

Aguaceiros fortes/torrenciais e frequentes, rajadas fortes de vento por Loures durante a manhã.

Neste momento, chove intensamente com fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Savn (30 Nov 2012 às 15:22)

Por aqui tem chovido torrencialmente, acompanhado por vezes de granizo e rajadas muito fortes de vento!
Pena nao ter uma Estação para registar valores.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

Boa tarde, noite de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo acompanhados de vento forte e alguma trovoada ao longe. O dia prossegue bastante frio com sucessivos aguaceiros fracos/moderados/fortes. Actuais 10,2ºC sem chuva.


----------



## newlazer (30 Nov 2012 às 15:40)

temperatura atual no estoril : 14,5ºC
céu muito nublado
humidade : 71%
vento : 12km/h noroeste


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2012 às 15:48)

Que enorme chuvada acaba de cair aqui!
Acumulei 4,6 mm em poucos minutos e ainda continua a chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2012 às 15:53)

Boas 

Máxima de *11,6ºC*

Bem, que dia incrível  em* Alcabideche*, sigo com *25 mm* acumulados,*8,9ºC* e vento forte/muito forte.

Dia mais agreste que este, penso que era impossivel


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2012 às 15:59)

Registei 7,7 mm só na última hora! 
Temperatura actual de 8,6ºC com 88% de humidade relativa.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (30 Nov 2012 às 16:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Máxima de *11,6ºC*
> 
> ...



Em Alcobaça, NADA... Que treta. Pessoal da bola de cristal, isto vai ficar interessante ou não?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2012 às 16:27)

jotenko disse:


> Em Alcobaça, NADA... Que treta. Pessoal da bola de cristal, isto vai ficar interessante ou não?



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/ acompanha por aqui 

__________________________

A precipitação acumulada de hoje já ultrapassou o valor máximo deste Outono/Inverno, registado no dia 25 deste mês, cerca de *25,1 mm*.

Neste momento o acumulado encontra-se nos *26,4 mm* 

______________

Hoje,durante a hora de almoço passei por algumas das principais ribeiras do concelho de Cascais, e verifiquei que estão todas com um caudal impressionante.


----------



## meteo (30 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

A aposta das máximas em Oeiras vai sair bem ao lado a quase toda a gente.Quem diria não passarmos dos 11ºC praticamente,quando naquela estação,mesmo no Inverno em dias frios chegar quase sempre aos 13/14 ºC!
Mas ainda há tempo.Vamos lá ver se sobe ainda.
10,6ºC e *23,6mm* Dia de muita chuva,e ao mesmo tempo muito frio. Raro por aqui!


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2012 às 17:10)

Madrugada e manhã de muita chuva, com algum granizo de madrugada. Agora o céu está nublado com abertas e o vento é fraco.


----------



## fsl (30 Nov 2012 às 17:52)

A TEMP max hoje em Oeiras (Nova-Oeiras)foi 11.8 e registada às 01:59. Durante a tarde não ultrapassou 11.2.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Nov 2012 às 17:56)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *8,5ºC*, céu nublado e vento fraco.

Até este momento a mínima do dia é de 4,1ºC

Máxima: 11,5ºC


----------



## Jota 21 (30 Nov 2012 às 18:03)

Aqui no sopé da Serra de Sintra estão 9ºc, bastante vento e, na última hora, chuva intensa misturada com algum granizo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2012 às 18:52)

Já não chove há duas horas.

*Exterior:* 10ºC.
*Interior:* 14ºC.


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2012 às 18:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já não chove há duas horas.



Já se acabou por agora.
Temperatura actual nos 9,3ºC e humidade relativa nos 84%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2012 às 18:59)

Que dia, não esperava tanta chuva! Choveu e de que maneira, praticamente sem parar...  Devem ter se acumulado alguns bons mm em toda a zona de Cascais / Sintra!

Neste momento em Queluz estão 9ºC!


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2012 às 19:07)

Boas

Dia marcado pela chuva e pelo frio!

Mínima:7,7ºC

Máxima: 11,6ºC

rajada máxima: 45km/h

Precipitação: 12,6mm

Agora estão 9,9ºC, 82%Hr, 1009,1hPa 

Nos próximos dias destaque para as mínimas e para a pressão muita alta acima dos 1030hpa com ventos fracos e formação de nevoeiros...


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2012 às 20:15)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Nos próximos dias destaque para as mínimas e para a pressão muita alta acima dos 1030hpa com ventos fracos e *formação de nevoeiros*...



Acho que nos próximos dias não vai haver muita humidade, logo acho que a formação de nevoeiros é de descartar, isto atendendo ao aos meteogramas do modelo GFS.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2012 às 20:28)

Boa noite.

Tarde de aguaceiros, com temperatura a manter-se estável na casa dos 9ºC.

Há cerca de 30 minutos vi um clarão a SO. Por agora, tudo calmo.

9,2ºC actuais, com 84% de humidade e 1009 hPa de pressão.

*16,3 mm*.


----------



## newlazer (30 Nov 2012 às 21:23)

temperatura atual no estoril : 12,3ºC
céu praticamente limpo
humidade : 80%
vento : 16km/h norte
sencação termica : 8ºC


----------



## dASk (30 Nov 2012 às 21:24)

Bem mais um dia de chuva, mais 16mm para a conta! E parece-me que este mes vai fechar em grande, *189mm*. Recorde para o mês de Novembro desde 2007, ano em que a Estação Metereológica da Moita começou a registar. Agora só espero de todo que não se repita o mesmo do ano passado. Mas não me parece!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2012 às 21:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que dia, não esperava tanta chuva! Choveu e de que maneira, praticamente sem parar...  Devem ter se acumulado alguns bons mm em toda a zona de Cascais / Sintra!



Confirmo! Por aqui em Alcabideche ( 4 kms a Norte de Cascais),choveu a potes, principalmente durante a madrugada e manha. O acumulado é de *28 mm* 
___________________________________________

Este f.d.s estarei a fazer seguimento no vale da Mangancha ( Mafra).


----------



## manganao (30 Nov 2012 às 22:37)

Que belo dia de chuva impressionante! aquela trovoada da 01:30 e eu a correr na rua para chegar a casa, ate ficava de dia com os relampagos! e nenhum aviso do IM! ja houve avisos Laranja do IM em nao choveu tanto  como hoje!


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Foi mesmo um dia de muita chuva e frio, mas os terrenos já começam mesmo a mostrar sinais de saturação, hoje havia água a escorrer em todo o lado, até por baixo da calçada saltava água.


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2012 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

Dia frio com poucas abertas.

Tmin 3,3ºC (actual)

Tmax: 11,4ºC

Precip: 3,6mm


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2012 às 00:00)

Boas noites

Desde as 0 horas do dia 25 de Novembro até as 23 e 59 do dia ontem, a precipitação acumulada foi de *72,5 mm*. Excelente acumulado 
_______

Temperatura actual: *8,1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (1 Dez 2012 às 00:03)

Boa noite. 

Neste momento estão *2,6ºC*, mínima do dia, com céu limpo e vento nulo. 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 2,6ºC
Máxima: 11,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2012 às 00:05)

Acumulados 17,4 mm no dia 30.

A culminar com um mês chuvoso, a não ficar muito longe dos 200 mm de acumulação.

Amanhã, no resumo do mês, darei a conhecer alguns pormenores.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2012 às 00:41)

Extremos de ontem:

7,8ºC / 11,1ºC e 10,8 mm.


----------



## Mix (1 Dez 2012 às 01:10)

Alguém sabe se a serra da lousa tem neve ?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Dez 2012 às 09:51)

Boas

_*Dia 29, Quinta-Feira*_:

Céu praticamente limpo ao início da manhã, aumentado gradualmente de nebulosidade ao longo do dia, e apresentando-se nublado ao final da tarde com ocorrência de aguaceiros durante a noite.
Formação de geada durante a madrugada.

Máx: 11.3ºC
Mín: 4.4ºC

Precipitação: 3.2mm


_*Ontem, dia 30*_:

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se com menor nebulosidade a partir da tarde. Períodos de Chuva/aguaceiros até ao início da tarde. Vento fraco a moderado de N. 

Máx: 9.1ºC 
Mín: 6.0ºC

Precipitação: 27.9mm


Bom mês de Dezembro


----------

